# دراسات و كتب عن دراسة الجدوي



## عمر الفاروق (15 مارس 2007)

السادة الزملاء ..مرفق مراجع و بحوث عن دراسة الجدوي ..
سواء باللغة العربية أو بالانجليزية ...


----------



## nano2004 (16 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

نعم ياريت و الله


----------



## سميير (17 مارس 2007)

وياليت تكون باللغة العربية
ابي اعرف من الافضل في اعداد دراسة الجدوى؟ وهل هناك ضرورة لمتابعة تنفيد دراسة الجدوى وشكرا؟
ونشكرك اخي على هالطلب وياليت انشوف منه تجاوب


----------



## رولا حمص (17 مارس 2007)

اخي المهندس انا كتبت موضوع عن الجدوى الاقتصادية في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية اتمنى ان يفيدك وهو موجود في قسم الهندسة المدنية


----------



## رولا حمص (17 مارس 2007)

واذا اردت اي معلومات اخرى حول هذا الموضوع فمشروع تخرجي كان حول الجدوى الاقتصادية واتمنى مساعدة اي مهندس في هذا الموقع


----------



## سميير (17 مارس 2007)

اشكرك على الإهتمام
ولكني بحثت ولم اجد اتوقع من سرعتي في التصفح وياليت تحددي في اي صفحة الموضوع
ولكي جزيل الشكروالإمتنان


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا الاخت رولا ....وسأرفع مشاركتك في الهندسة المدنية هنا انشاء الله


----------



## nano2004 (18 مارس 2007)

*nano2004*

الف شكر للمهندسة رولا ، أنا مهندس من ليبيا و امل الحصول على نسخة بواسطة ال***** ءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## عمر الفاروق (31 مارس 2007)

*الملفات الموجودة بالمنتدي عن دراسة الجدوي*

اخواني هذا كل ما حصلت عليه من المنتدي ...ادعوكم للمشاركة ...الموضوع مهم جدا


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## ENG-COOL (7 أبريل 2007)

Very Match 

Thank You


----------



## m_a_abbas (8 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن1964 (13 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

الله يعطيك العافية:15:


----------



## m_a_abbas (24 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (3 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوى mt301 واعانك الله على ما ثقل عليك حمله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (3 مايو 2007)

eng_ahmed_refaat قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوى mt301 واعانك الله على ما ثقل عليك حمله



أشكرك أخي الفاضل علي دعائك الجميل..وأعاننا الله جميعا


----------



## جامعة فلسطين (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 مايو 2007)

جامعة فلسطين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخي



شكراأخي الغالي وتحية الي ارضنا الغالية ...


----------



## الهزار (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني.موضوع دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية لأي موضوع هو مايحدد مدى نجاح وفشل أي أي مشروع فالدراسية الحسابية هامة جدا لكنها تعتمد على مقدار المعلومات التي نحصل عليها والجوانب التي نستطيع الاحاطة بها والمعوقات والمخاطر التي نضعها في حسباننا أثناء الدراسة.ولفهم المواضيع المتعلقة بدراسة الاقتصاد الهندسي أنصحكم بقراءةة كتاب الاقتصاد الهندسي.أنا أدرس النسخة المترجمة لكن المعلومات الأصلية تستطيعون الحصول عليها من الكتاب ENGINEERING ECONOMY للل WILLIAM G. SULLIVAN
ELIN M. WICKS
GAMES T. LUXHOJ
كما أن المرجع المذكور في الكتاب هو WWW.prenhall..com
أرجو أن تستفيدوا منهما .بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عمر الفاروق (8 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي .. وياسلام لو امددتنا بالنسخة المترجمة


----------



## الهزار (9 مايو 2007)

أخي العزيز النسخة المترجمة لكتاب الاقتصاد الهندسي اصدارالمركز العربي للتعريب والترجمة والتأليف والنشر بدمشق.. يمكنك مراسلتهم على العنوان [email protected]
أما موقعهم فهوwww.acatap.org بالتوفيق


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي العزيز علي اهتمامك ..وسرعة ردك ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## amralaa (11 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

*الجديد عن دراسة الجدوي والتخطيط الاسترتيجي*




جميل جدا مارأيت في مدونة للأخ سامح اتمني مشاركتكم لتعم الفائدة....جاري عملية تحميل الملف




samehar.wordpress.com/2006/05/08/... 









الإدارة و الهندسة الصناعية
فهرس الموضوعات
هذا تقسيم موضوعي لما تم نشره في هذه المدونة حتى الآن
البحث عن وظيفة
ملاحظات إعداد السيرة الذاتية

السيرة الذاتية في اماكن مختلفة من العالم

نموذج سيرة ذاتية

أمثلة لأخطاء في كتابة السيرة الذاتية
الإعداد لمقابلة شخصية


دراسة الجدوى و التخطيط الاستراتيجي
دراسة الجدوى والتخطيط للمشاريع

التخطيط الاستراتيجي
تقييم مالي للمشروعات

تحليل بيئة القطاع - الخطوة الأولى في التخطيط الاستراتيجي أو دراسة الجدوى
تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -1

تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) - تكملة

تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -تجزئة السوق
تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -تحليل بورتر
تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -عوامل النجاح الرئيسية لكل شريحة
تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -دورة حياة القطاع
تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) - تحليل المنافسين

تحليل المؤسسة - الخطوة الثانية في التخطيط الاستراتيجي
تحليل موارد وقدرات المؤسسة
تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي و الأنظمة الإدارية للمؤسسة
الميزة التنافسية و الاستراتيجيات الرئيسية
كيف تنافس بتخفيض التكلفة 
كيف تنافس بتمييز منتجك أو خدمتك
تحليل مالي للمؤسسة
تحليل الموارد و القدرات وتأثيرها على عوامل النجاح الأساسية
ملخص لقدرات المؤسسة في كل شرائح السوق
ربط جاذبية الشرائح بقدرتنا التنافسية



الدراسة بالخارج
الدراسة بالخارج

الدر اسة بالمملكة المتحدة

الدراسة بالولايات المتحدة

تحليل المشاكل 
مخطط هيكل السمكة - الأساسيات

مخطط السمكة - مثال
منحنى باريتو

الهندسة الصناعية
الهندسة الصناعية 

المحاكاة

تحديات تطبيق المحاكاة

أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة

أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة -2

المشاريع الجديدة
مشاريع جديدة بدون أفكار جديدة

عصف الذهن أو التفاكر

زيادة القدرة الإبداعية

عوائق الابتكار والتطوير

الهياكل التنظيمية - تعريف بأنواع الهياكل التنظيمية للشركات 
الأساسيات

ملاحظات




الأخلاقيات والإدارة
أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة
أخلاقيات العمل عند الأجانب



اتخاذ القرارات المتعلقة بمتغيرات مستقبلية
الأساسيات

مثال


الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة ….TPM
الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة- مقدمة
الصيانة الذاتية…..Autonomous Maintenance
أنشطة المجموعات الصغيرة
زيادة فعالية المعدة….Maximizing Equipment Effectiveness
الفواقد الرئيسية وكيفية التخلص منها…..Six Big Losses
الصيانة المخططة…..Planned Maintenance
الفواقد المزمنة……Chronic Losses
البنية التحتية للصيانة - أولاَ: قطع الغيار
البنية التحتية للصيانة - ثانيا: معلومات ومستندات الصيانة
البنية التحتية للصيانة - ثالثا: أدوات الصيانة
البنية التحتية للصيانة - رابعاً: التدريب
البنية التحتية للصيانة - خامساًً: بيئة العمل
مراجع في الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة



تحليل القوائم المالية وتقييم المشروعات
تقييم مالي للمشروعات

المفاضلة بين شراء ماكينتين بعمرين مختلفين

قراءة القوائم المالية

تحليل القوائم المالية

أمثلة تطبيقية على قراءة وتحليل القوائم المالية


الاتصالات الإدارية
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير- أمثلة
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث - تصميم التقرير- أمثلة للأخطاء
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث- عرض البيانات والنتائج
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث- عرض البيانات والنتائج- أمثلة
كتابة التقارير والأبحاث- عرض البيانات والنتائج- أمثلة للأخطاء
تقرير أ3……A3 Report 
إعداد عرض تقديمي
إعداد عرض تقديمي- أمثلة للأخطاء
إعداد عرض تقديمي- أمثلة لشرائح جيدة
إدارة الاجتماعات
من سمات الاجتماعات الفاشلة
إعداد دعوة الاجتماع
إعداد محضر اجتماع
إعداد خريطة زمنية…….Gantt Chart




التدريب
إدارة التدريب

المدرب الناجح- الإعداد للتدريب

المدرب الناجح- مكان وزمان التدريب

المدرب الناجح- أثناء التدريب

مواضيع عامة 
ثقافة المؤسسة
اختيار مؤشرات الاداء
المقاييس النوعية
اتخاذ قرارات متعلقة بمتغيرات مستقبلية
أمثلة لاتخاذ قرارات متعلقة بمتغيرات مستقبلية
الاستخدام الرشيد للرسائل الإلكترونية
تهذيب العميل - Customer Satisfaction
خواص جيدة في جوجل
النظرة الإدارية المتزنة
إدارة العمليات
تعريف بماجستير إدارة الأعمال MBA
الرسائل العملية للمديرين
الإدارة
التناسب أهمية تناسب الأشياء في الإدارة
تأملات في استخدام الإنترنت في العالم العربي
اللغة العربية
مواقع مفيدة
موسوعة ويكيبديا
تكلفة الكذب وأثره على مستوى الأداء
قضية الفكر ضعف القدرة على الإبداع واتخاذ القرارات
RSS….ماهي





• 
فهرس الموضوعات 
•	صفحات
o	English 
o	فهرس الموضوعات 
o	كاتب المدونة 
o	أسئلة متكررة 
•	


•	الأقسام
o	مشاريع جديدة (27) 
o	المحاكاة (4) 
o	الهندسة الصناعية (21) 
o	الصيانة (15) 
o	علم الإدارة (86) 
o	عام (43) 
•	أحدث المقالات
o	الإعداد لمقابلة شخصية 
o	أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة عند الأجانب 
o	أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة 
o	منحنى باريتو……Pareto Chart 
o	إعداد جدول زمني…..Gantt Chart 
o	المُفاضَلة بين شِراء ماكينتين بعُمرين مُختلفين 
o	إعداد محضر اجتماع 
•	آخر التعليقات
o	ام عبدالله على أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة 
o	سامح على طرق زيادة القدرة الابتكارية أو الإبداعية.....Creativity 
o	سامح على طرق زيادة القدرة الابتكارية أو الإبداعية.....Creativity 
o	سامح على الإدارة....Management 
o	عبدالله محمد على الإدارة....Management 
o	أميرة طلبه على طرق زيادة القدرة الابتكارية أو الإبداعية.....Creativity 
o	hishameltawil على أخلاقيات العمل والإدارة عند الأجانب 
o	عبد الرحمن الوافي على طرق زيادة القدرة الابتكارية أو الإبداعية.....Creativity 
o	مصباح على دراسة الجدوى و التخطيط للمشاريع
•	المواضيع الأكثر زيارة
o	مثال لنموذج كتابة السيرة الذاتية 
o	ملاحظات على إعداد السيرة الذاتية 
o	دراسة الجدوى و التخطيط للمشاريع 
o	الدراسة بالخارج 
o	مشاريع جديدة بدون أفكار جديدة 
o	Strategic Planning......التخطيط الاستراتيجي 
o	إعداد محضر اجتماع 
o	تحليل القوائم المالية 
o	الدراسة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية 
•	أرشيف

•	Meta
o	الدخول 
o	المدخلات RSS 
o	التعليقات آر.إس.إس. 
o	WordPress.com 
•	مواقع
o	Operations, Processes, and Decisions 
• 
فهرس الموضوعات 
• 

• 

Blog at WordPress.com. • Design by Beccary • XHTML • CSS


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

استشارات استثمارية بالإنترنت (دراسة جدوى)
مشروع مطلوب في السوق العربي
لكن يحتاج لدراسة واعدة 
نحاول أن نقدم أبرز خطوطها عبد الله العقيلي 
استشارات استثمارية بالإنترنت (دراسة جدوى)
أصبح رأس المال في عالمنا مفكرا ، وليس جبانا كما يردد البعض دائما ، فأول ما يتطلع له المستثمر الآن هو المعلومة الاقتصادية الصحيحة والموثقة التي يبنى عليها قراراته بدخول سوق ما ، وإعداد الخطط التسويقية اللازمة لذلك. 
ولأن العالم العربي يعاني من ندرة في سوق المعلومات الاستثمارية ، لذا يبدو أهمية إنشاء مشروع للاستشارات المالية والاقتصادية عبر الانترنت الذي يمثل وسيلة اتصال فعالة مع المستثمرين ، والراغبين في اقتحام مجالات استثمارية جديدة.
وتحاول دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية تلك رسم خطوط عامة لكل شاب عربي يرغب في اقتحام هذا المشروع ، ولكن من المهم التنويه إلى أن هذه الخطوط هي استرشادية ، بسبب اختلاف عناصر الإنتاج ، وتكلفتها في العالم العربي، وضرورة قيام كل شخص بنفسه بتطبيق هذه العناصر على السوق، لاكتشاف جدواه ومدى تفاعل السوق مع منتجاته.
- وصف المشروع ومبرره 
- أدوات وأجهزة
- مدة التنفيذ 
- الدراسة المالية 
- المنافسة والتسويق
عبد الله العقيلي(*)
خبير أردني في دراسات الجدوى


أولا : وصف المشروع ومبرره 
تتمثل فكرة المشروع في إنشاء بنك معلوماتي وخدمة استشارية من خلال موقع على الإنترنت يزود المستثمرين بالمعلومات الاقتصادية الشاملة التي تؤدي إلى اتخاذ قرارات على أسس سليمة وواضحة. 
ومبرر إقامة هذا المشروع ، هو أن هذه الخدمة لا زالت قليلة وقاصرة على قطاعات اقتصادية دون الأخرى في عالمنا العربي. غير أن هذا الحكم العام علي العالم العربي، يلزمه حكم خاص من الراغب في بدء المشروع على دولته العربية ، ففي الخليج مثلا تنشط حركة الاستشارات المالية والعقارية والإدارية ، ولكن الاستشارات والدراسات الاقتصادية النموذجية تكون قاصرة في قطاعات الصناعة وغيرها.
ومن خلال موقع المشروع ، يمكن للمستثمر أن يحصل على معلومات مفصلة حسب واقع الاقتصاد المحلي والإقليمي، كما تساعده البيانات المتوفرة بالموقع على الاستفادة من اتفاقيات التجارة المميزة التي وقعت بين الدول العربية وبين الدول الأخرى حول العالم.
ويوفر المشروع إحصاءات رقمية الكترونية ، ومعلومات عن اتجاهات الاستثمار لخلق مستثمرين جدد . فضلا عن إعداد دراسات نموذجية واعدة للشركات في الأسواق المحلية والإقليمية ، وذلك من خلال قاعدة البيانات التي سيتم بنائها على الموقع الالكتروني . 
وتغطي هذه القاعدة الالكترونية مختلف المناطق الاقتصادية في العالم والحوافز والإعفاءات الضريبية الممنوحة في كل منها والصناعات العاملة وتقدير المخاطر في كل بلد والنشاط التجاري فيه بالاستناد إلى التحليل الاقتصادي والاجتماعي.
ويحدد المشروع لزبائنه الأسلوب الأنسب للاستثمار بدءا من الوكلاء والموزعين مرورا بعقود التصنيع ، وحتى الاستثمار المشترك Joint Venture ، ووصولا إلى إنشاء فرع مستقل للمشروع Subsidiary Setup. وتقدم هذه الخدمات عن طريق الاشتراك السنوي ، بخلاف الاشتراك الاتوماتيكي لأعضاء خدمة إحصاءات رقمية.
ويستفيد من هذه الخدمات العديد من الجهات مثل الشركات التي تسعى إلى التصنيع خارج حدودها للاستفادة من انخفاض تكاليف الإنتاج (أسعار يد عاملة منخفضة ، مواد إنتاج ارخص،.....) والضرائب والجمارك ، فضلا عن المستثمرين ومراكز المعلومات والمؤسسات الحكومية. 
و يهدف المشروع إلى مساعدة القطاعات المختلفة والعملاء المحتملين على بناء تطلعاتهم على أسس رقمية موثقة نوعا ما والمساعدة في قيادة الانفتاح المعلوماتي والشفافية ، واكتساب موقع المشروع الالكتروني لسمعة محلية وعالمية سيجذب إليه أعداد من المشتركين يساهمون في تغطية جزء من تكاليف المشروع التشغيلية.
ثانيا: أدوات المشروع
يستلزم مشروع الاستشارات الاستثمارية علي الإنترنت عددًا من الأدوات، وهي تختلف باختلاف القدرة المالية لصاحب المشروع، ومن أبرزها ما يلي:
1- أعمال تجهيز المقر
يقترح استئجار 100م2 كمقر للمشروع بعمارة تجارية حديثة بموقع تتوفر فيه الخدمات الضرورية لإقامة المشروع. ويتوقع أن يصل بدل الإيجار السنوي للبناء المطلوب 6000 دولار أمريكي ، وهو يختلف من دولة لأخرى ومن منطقة لأخرى ضمن الدولة الواحدة.
وتم افتراض أن المقر يحتاج إلى بعض التعديلات(إنشائية وديكور) ليناسب حاجة المشروع. وتبلغ تكلفة تلك التعديلات 3000 دولار أمريكي
2- نموذج الخدمة وكلفة الأجهزة والبرامج 
من نماذج التجارة الالكترونية المتعددة يقترح للمشروع أن يتبنى نموذج وساطة المعلومات (Information model) لخدمة إحصاءات رقمية ومجالات واتجاهات الاستثمار ، وكذلك خدمة دراسات اقتصادية نموذجية.
ونموذج وساطة المعلومات يستخدم الانترنت لجعل البحث عن المعلومات سهلا واقل كلفة. ويسمح هذا النموذج للعملاء بتجميع المعلومات عن منتج أو خدمة يرغبون بشرائها، ومن الأمثلة على هذا النموذج موقع شركة (homeadvisor)
وتقدر تكلفة التجهيزات والأجهزة الأساسية مع التركيب والتشغيل والاختبار على أساس توقع عدد العملاء ونموهم ، إضافة إلى الخدمات المستقبلية دون افتراض زيادة في الأصول الثابتة ، خلال فترة الخمس سنوات كما يلي:

أجهزة الحاسوب
تكلفة الوحدة (الدولار الأمريكي) العدد	التكلفة بالدولار
أجهزة حاسوب
(PC s)	1200	10	12000
أجهزة خادم الشبكات 2100	1	2100
موزع الشبكة	1200	2	2400
تمديدات كهربائية خاصة	مقطوع	1	2100
المجموع 18600
الأثاث والأجهزة المكتبية تكلفة الوحدة بالدولار العدد	التكلفة بالدولار 
طابعة ليزر 560	1	560
ماسحة ضوئية	140	1	140
جهاز تصوير	2800	1	2800
نظام اتصالات تلفوني	مقطوع	1	1050
جهاز فاكس ورق عادي	420	1	420
الاثاث المكتبي (م2)	مقطوع	230	7000
أعمال ديكور وآرمة	مقطوع	1	700

المجموع 12670

أما تقدير تكلفة برامج التشغيل الحاسوب والنظم الأساسية (software) فالجدول التالي يوضح البرمجيات الضرورية للمشروع ويشتمل على العدد المسموح من تراخيص الاستخدام إضافة إلى تنزيل البرامج والاختبار . يتم استهلاك البرمجيات خلال ثلاث سنوات وتعتبر في التحليل المالي ضمن الأصول.

البرنامج الشركة تكلفة البرنامج للرخصة العدد التكلفة
بالدولار
برنامج ويندوز
windows	مايكروسوفت	161(للمستخدم)	10	1610
برنامج أوفس
Office	مايكروسوفت	420 (للمستخدم)	10	4200
برنامج خادم ويندوز
Windows server	مايكروسوفت 700(خادم /5 عملاء)	1	700
برنامج خادم بيانات 
Database server	مايكروسوفت	1260 للخادم	1	1260
برنامج استقبال الدفعات	Version	1820 للنظام	1	1820
برنامج حماية النظام ISA	مايكروسوفت	1400 للنظام	1	1400

المجموع 10990

3- القوى العاملة والأجور السنوية
يعتبر ثالث عناصر احتياجات المشروع هي القوي العاملة به ، ويوضح الجدول التالي التخصصات المطلوبة ، وعددها بالإضافة لتكلفة الأجور السنوية 

تكاليف الإدارة العدد	الراتب الشهري(بالدولار)	الإجمالي السنوي
بالدولار
مدير / مالك المشروع	1	1400	16800
إداري/ محاسب ومشتريات	1	550	6600
سكرتيرة واستقبال	1	250	3000
تكاليف موظفو تشغيل الخدمة/ الخدمة	العدد	الراتب الشهري	الإجمالي السنوي
مدير العمليات المعلوماتية والبرمجة	1	1000	12000
فني صيانة أجهزة وشبكات	1	550	6600
مستشار معلوماتية / مدير أبحاث وتطوير	1	900	10800
إدخال بيانات وتحديث	2	350	8400
تكاليف موظفو المبيعات والتسويق	العدد	الراتب الشهري	الإجمالي السنوي
مدير تسويق ومبيعات	1	450	5400
موظف تسويق ومبيعات	1	140	1680
الإجمالي 71280

الأجور والرواتب السنوية = 71280 دولار 
مزايا العمالة 10% = 7128 دولار 
إجمالي الأجور والرواتب السنوية=78408 دولار 
4 -جمع البيانات الأولية والخدمات التشغيلية:
يتطلب المشروع عملية جمع بيانات أولية لبناء قاعدة المعلومات عن الشركات وقواعد البيانات العالمية للتوظيف. ولا تتوفر في هذه المرحلة المعلومات التفصيلية لتكلفة جمع البيانات ولكن سيتم جمع هذه البيانات وتطوير موقع الانترنت ونموذج الخدمة عن طريق الجهود الذاتية للعاملين في المشروع.
ثالثا: مدة التنفيذ 
يعتبر المشروع تجاريا بالدرجة الأولى وبالتالي لا يتطلب وقتا طويلا لتسجيل المشروع وترخيصه. يمكن أن يبدأ المشروع حال تجهيز موقع الشركة الالكتروني (web site) ومقرها الدائم وعقد الاتفاقات مع الموردين العاملين . يحتاج المشروع المراد إقامته 4 أشهر. 
ويبين الجدول التالي تسلسل مراحل المشروع حسب الجدول التالي المقسم إلى 12 شهر: 

الوصف	الفترة	1	2	3	4	5	6	7	8	9	10	11	12
تسجيل الشركة ، استئجار المكتب 1	00 
التوظيف وشراء الأجهزة	2	00	00 
تطوير نموذج الخدمة والموقع وجمع البيانات	2 00	00 
الاختيار الابتدائي للمنتجات والخدمات والإطلاق	1 00 

رابعا: الدراسة المالية للمشروع
- التكاليف 
1.	كلفة الموجودات الثابتة القيمة بالدولار
تكلفة الأعمال الإنشائية لتجهيز مقر الشركة	3000
تكلفة الأجهزة	18600
تكلفة الأثاث والأجهزة المكتبية	12670
تكلفة البرامج المختلفة 10990
تأمينات مستردة( ماء وكهرباء) 1000
المجموع (دولار)	46260

2.	مصاريف التأسيس وما قبل التشغيل	
رسوم رخص المهن وتسجيل الشركة	300
الدراسات ومصاريف متفرقة 1500
المجموع 1800

3.	رأس المال العامل 
رأس المال العامل لدورة تشغيلية مدتها 3شهور	23727
4.	تكاليف التشغيل
جمع بيانات وتطوير موقع ونماذج خدمة(مواد أولية)	2500
رواتب وأجور	78408
الخدمات	1000
إيجار سنوي	6000
مصاريف الدعاية والتسويق	4000
تشغيلية أخرى	3000
المجموع 94908

و يمكن تصنيف الاستثمار الكلي للمشروع ضمن المجموعات التالية 
البند	القيمة الدولار
كلفة الموجودات الثابتة	46260
مصاريف التأسيس وما قبل التشغيل	1800
رأس المال العامل	23727
المجموع	71787
- الأسس والفرضيات المالية :
تم إجراء التحليل المالي للمشروع لمدة خمس سنوات وذلك بالاعتماد على الأسس والفرضيات التالية :
	تم افتراض أن مبيعات ومشتريات المشروع بما في ذلك المواد الخام ومدخلات الإنتاج ستكون نقدية .
	تم افتراض أن المصاريف التشغيلية السنوية تزداد بشكل متفق مع الزيادة المفترضة للإيرادات.
	تم افتراض أن الأجور السنوية تزداد بمعدل 5% .
	تم احتساب صافي القيمة الحالية بمعدل خصم قدرة 12%.
- أسعار البيع والإيرادات المتوقعة:
تم تقدير أسعار بيع الخدمة بالاعتماد على أسعار السوق لمنتجات مطابقة في دول عربية أخرى إضافة إلى توقع العملاء المحتملين من حيث السعر المناسب للشراء .و يقترح أن يتم تسعير خدمات احصاءات رقمية 125 دولار أمريكي للاشتراك السنوي . وهذا السعر يعتبر مناسبا لاختراق السوق وخلق قطاع من المستخدمين لخدمات المشروع ، ويقترح كذلك أن يتم ابقاء سعر الخدمات في السنوات اللاحقة 125 دولار أمريكي مع إدخال خدمة مجالات واتجاهات استثمارية مبتكرة وذلك لتشجيع العملاء على الاستقادة من الخدمة . 
في المقابل بالنسبة للدراسات الاستثمارية النموذجية فيمكن بيع الدراسة الصغيرة بـ 420 دولار أمريكي ، بينما تباع الدراسة المتوسطة والكبيرة بمعدل 2820 دولار أمريكي.
وبالتالي تم تقدير المبيعات والإيراد السنوي خلال خمس سنوات باعتبار تتابع تقديم خدمات ناجحة ، حتى التوصل إلى قدرة خدمية ثابتة بالاعتماد على الأسعار السابقة وحجم الخدمات المتوقع كما يلي :
الإيراد السنوي للخدمات
(دولار أمريكي)

الخدمة السنة الأولى	السنة الثانية السنة الثالثة السنة الرابعة السنة الخامسة 
احصاءات ومجالات 88830	93906	98200	103320	108360
دراسة استثمارية	45500	47775	50163	52672	55306
المجموع 95,500	141681	148363	155992	163666

- ملخص الاستنتاجات والمعايير المالية :
يبين ملخص الاستنتاجات والمعايير المالية وتحليل الحساسية أن المشروع يحقق ربحا صافي للسنوات الخمس القادمة . كذلك تشير التدفقات النقدية أن المشروع المقترح قادر على الوفاء بألتزاماتة المالية ، وأن المردود المالي يرتقي لمستوى التوقعات. وبعرض الجدول التالي ملخص الاستنتاجات والمعايير المالية
تكاليف المشروع ووسائل التمويل بالدولار 
تكاليف المشروع 71787
مساهمة صاحب المشروع	71787
القروض	0
القرض الى التكاليف  0%
مساهمة صاحب المشروع الى التكاليف	100%
الافتراضات 
معدل نمو المبيعات 10%
معدل نمو التكاليف	10%
معامل الخصم 10%
معدل الضريبة 25% وهي تختلف من دولة لاخرى ومن مشروع لآخر .
- المعايير المالية وتحليل الحساسية 
المعيار المالي	الحالة الاساسية	زيادة تكاليف المشروع 10%	زيادة تكاليف المشروع 20% زيادة تكاليف التشغيل 10%	زيادة تكاليف التشغيل 20%
صافي القيمة الحالية 46700	41742	35586	26948-	13318-
معدل العائد الداخلي	33%	29.1%	25.8%	16.7%	4.8%
القيمة الحالية للإيرادات إلى الاستثمار B/C	1.6	1.5	1.4	.0.6	.0.8
فترة الاسترداد	3	-	-	-	-
تستخدم هذه المعايير المالية من قبل خبراء فنيين في دراسة الجدوى ، وتحكم على مدى جدوى المشروع من عدمه ، وهي كما يلي:
- معيار صافي القيمة الحالية للاستثمار: يستــخــدم لمعرفة جدوى المشروع ، فعندما تكون صافـــي القيمة الحالية للمشروع موجبة عند سعر خصم يعادل تكلفة الفرصة البديلة للاستــثمار يكون المشروع مجديا. 
- معدل العائد الــداخــلــي ، يمكن فهمه على أنه إذا تم تمويل لمشروع بقرض من البنك بفائدة سنوية مسـاويــة لهذا المعدل، فإن صافي التدفقات النقدية السنوية خلال عمر المشروع النظري ، يكفي لتسديد قيمة القرض مع الفائدة المذكورة دون تحقيق فائض أو عجز. ويـتم التحـقـيـق من جدوى المشروع وفقا لهذا المعيار عندما يكون هذا المعدل أعلى من سعر الفائدة السائد في السوق أو أعلى من تكلفة التمويل.
- فترة الاسترداد ، وهي الفترة التي يسترد فيها المشروع إجمالي التوظيفات الرأسمالية من خلال صافي التدفقات النقدية الداخلية ( الإرباح و الاهلاكات) 
- معيار دليل الربحية(العائد / التكلفة) ، وهو يستخدم القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية الداخلة(صافي القيمة الحالية للإيرادات) منسوبة إلى القيمة الحالية للتدفقات النقدية الخارجة (صافي القيمة الحالية للتكاليف ) لمعرفة جدوى المشروع، و يعتبر المشروع المقترح جدياً لأن نسبة العائد إلى التكلفة أكبر من الواحد صحيح. - تحليل الحساسية للمشروع : يعني ماذا سيحدث لقيم المعايير المالية عند زيادة معدل التكاليف الثابتة أو التشغيل ، فلو أننا مثلا قللنا الإيرادات بنسبة 10% ، وزدنا تكاليف التشغيل بنسبة 20% ..... الخ ، و هل يبقى المشروع مجديا أم لا.
خامسا : المنافسة والتسويق: 
يسعى المشروع إلى تقديم الخدمة بشكل متميز وشامل عما هو موجود حاليا بالسوق وذلك رغبة في تلبية متطلبات عملاءه وتنمية ولائهم والاحتفاظ بهم ، وكذا مواجهة المنافسون الجدد حيث يتوقع أن يزدهر سوق المشروع الإقليمي في السنوات القادمة.
ورغم عدم وجود المنافسة التجارية للخدمة أو توفر البدائل ، إلا أن احتمال دخول منافسين جدد للسوق هو احتمال وارد وخاصة من قبل الشركات الاستثمارية العاملة في السوق . 
وللحفاظ على الميزة التنافسية للمشروع لابد من التأكد من جودة وكفاءة العمليات داخل المشروع وطرق التسويق والمبيعات ، إضافة إلى خدمات ما بعد بيع الخدمة، ويكون هذا متزامنا مع الإلمام بالتطورات التكنولوجية في مجال المشروع بحيث تواكب آخر المستجدات. 
ومن هنا ، لابد للمشروع من الاهتمام بالناحية التسويقية والتوعية بالخدمة وملائمة طريقة تقديم الخدمة للبيئة المحلية . ويمكن الترويج لهذا المشروع من خلال مؤتمرات الاستثمار أو النشرات البريدية الالكترونية أو حتى القيام بزيارات شخصية لمستثمرين محتملين. 
وحتى يكون التسويق فعال من المهم مراقبة تطوره سنويا. يمكن تقدير العملاء المحتملين وعدد الدراسات المباعة خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة كما يلي : 
الخدمة السنة الأولى السنة الثانية السنة الثالثة السنة الرابعة السنة الخامسة 
إحصاءات واتجاهات واعدة	700	740	780	820	860
دراسات نموذجية 65	68	72	75	79
تم نسبة نمو 5% للنمو . 
ومن المواقع القريبة من فكرة المشروع ويمكن فحصه هو 
https://www.alawsat.com/servlet/ControllerServlet


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

الفصل الأول : ما هي دراسة الجدوى؟
هي دراسة يقوم بها صاحب فكرة مشروع جديد لدراسة إمكانية تطبيق المشروع ونجاحه. دراسة الجدوى توضح الاستثمارات المطلوبة والعائد المتوقع والمؤثرات الخارجية على المشروع مثل قوانين الدولة والمنافسة والتطور التكنولوجي.
دراسة الجدوى- لماذا؟
لسببين أولا: لتعرف أنت ما تحتاجه لمشروعك و فرص نجاحه. ثانيا: لتثبت للممولين أن هذا المشروع يتوقع له النجاح وتحقيق عائد استثمار جيد 
ما مدى صعوبة إعداد دراسة الجدوى؟
لكي تستطيع إنشاء مشروع وإدارته لا بد أن تعرف كيف تخطط للمشروع وتدرس جدواه. إعداد دراسة الجدوى له أسس معينة التي يجب أن تعلمها. هذه الأسسس من السهل أن تفهمها وتطبقها إن كان لديك قدر بسيط من التعليم فأنت لن تحتاج لاستخدام تفاضل وتكامل أو معادلات كيميائية أو علوم الحاسوب. دراسة جدوى المشاريع الصغيرة تكون يسيرة بينما دراسة جدوى المشاريع الكبيرة أو الدولية فقد تحتاج إلى خبراء متخصصين
ما هي العلاقة بين دراسة الجدوى و التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟
دراسة الجدوى تتعلق بدراسة مشروع جديد أما التخطيط الاستراتيجي فهو دراسة أفضل المجالات التي يمكن أن تعمل بها المؤسسة في السنوات القادمة وكيف يمكنها أن تنافس في هذه المجالات. فالتخطيط الاستراتيجي أعم من دراسة الجدوى لأن التخطيط الاستراتيجي يوضح أفضل المجالات التي يمكن أن تعمل بها المؤسسة في السنوات القادمة، أما دراسة الجدوى فتختص بدراسة مشروع أو مشاريع محددة. على الرغم من ذلك فهناك تشابه كبير بينهما حيث أن كلا منهما يحتاج دراسة السوق و المنافسين و العملاء والعوامل الخارجية المؤثرة والقدرات المتوفرة لدينا والممكن تعلمها أو شرائها و ننتهي بالعائد المادي المتوقع 
كيف تعد دراسة الجدوى؟
سوف أناقش تفاصيل دراسة الجدوى و التخطيط الاستراتيجي في الأسابيع المقبلة 
هل يمكن الاستعانة بالغير لإعداد دراسة الجدوى؟
يمكن الاستعانة بمكاتب استشارية لإعداد دراسة جدوى لمشروعك، و يمكن الاستعانة بدراسات جدوى معدة مسبقا لمشاريع معينة. الاستعانة بمكتب استشاري سوف يجعلك تتحمل تكلفة إعداد الدراسة، أما الاستعانة بدراسات جدوى معدة عن طريق جهات تُشجع المشاريع الجديدة فإنها تضطرك إلى الاختيار من بين المشاريع المعروضة و التي تكون عادة مشاريع تقليدية.و لكن لماذا تستعين بالغير لإعداد دراسة الجدوى؟ إن كان ذلك لأنك لا تعرف كيف تعد دراسة الجدوى فالأفضل أن تتعلم ذلك وكما ذكرت ليس هناك صعوبة في ذلك. لماذا؟ لأنك سوف تدير مشروعك و بالتالي سوف تحتاج إلى تخطيط المشروع عاما بعد عام و سوف تقوم بدراسة تطوير المشروع أو إضافة منتج أو خدمة جديدة. هل ستلجأ إلى مكتب استشاري لأداء ذلك لك كل عام؟ أما إن كنت سوف تبدأ مشروعا عملاقا فقد يكون اللجوء إلى مكتب استشاري له ما يبرره. عموما سواءً قمت بذلك بنفسك أو بالاستعانة بمكتب متخصص فإنه لابد أن تكون على دراية بأسلوب إعداد هذه الدراسة و ما يمكن أن تستفيده منها و مدى دقتها. بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنك سوف تضطر -على الأقل- لعمل دراسة جدوى مبدئية قبل اللجوء لمكتب استشاري 
ما هي المشاريع التي تحتاج دراسة جدوى؟
أي مشروع صغيرا كان أو كبيرا. هل أحتاج لدراسة جدوى لفتح محل ملابس أو أدوات مكتبية؟ نعم و لكنها تكون مبسطة إلى حدٍ ما
مراحل دراسات الجدوى :
اولا هناك دراسه جدوى اوليه :وهى عباره عن دراسه الفكره الأستثماريه بشكل مبدئى دون الدخول فى اى تفاصيل ورؤيه ما اذا كانت هذه الفكره صالحه اساسا ام لا مثل(عدم وجود طلب على المنتجات او خدمات المشروع -موانع قانونيه-عدم توافقها مع معتقدات وعادات المجتمع-عدم وجود فرص نمو مستقبليه-عدم وجود مواد خام او عماله)و
ثانيا :الدراسه التفصيليه: وهى تشمل عده فروع مثل
1-دراسه قانونيه
2-دراسه تسويقيه
3-دراسه فنيه
4-دراسه ماليه
5-دراسه اجتماعيه
ولكن من الشائع ولكنه يعتبر خطأ وهو النظر الى دراسات الجدوى على انها الدراسه الماليه فقط ولكنها كما ذكرنا عده دراسات من ضمنها الدراسه الماليه للجدوى


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

Strategic Planning التخطيط الاستراتيجيأولا : 
ما هو التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو تخطيط بعيد المدى يأخذ في الاعتبار المتغيرات الداخلية والخارجية ويحدد القطاعات والشرائح السوقية المستهدفة وأسلوب المنافسة. التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية متجددة يتم تحديثها كل عام لدراسة المستجدات الخارجية والداخلية. التخطيط الاستراتيجي يجيب عن سؤالين 
ه ما هي القطاعات أو الشرائح التي سنعمل فيها 
ه ما هو أسلوبنا في المنافسة في كل شريحة :السعر، الجودة، السرعة، المرونة
فمثلا التخطيط الاستراتيجي لمطعم دجاج منذ عامين كان لابد أن يأخذ في الاعتبار تهديد أنفلونزا الطيور. التخطيط الاستراتيجي لمطعم فول قد يكون استهداف سكان منطقة سكنية معينة وتقديم خدمة متميزة لهم والاقتصار على الفول فقط أو وجود تنوع في السندوتشات. وقد تكون خطة بائع التلفزيونات العادية أن يبدأ في بيع تلفزيونات البلازما تدريجيا مع التركيز على النوعيات الجيدة جدا 
ما هي فائدة التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟ 
التخطيط الاستراتيجي يجعل الأهداف العامة للشركة واضحة للجميع وبالتالي 
ه تنبثق منها خطط الإدارات أو قطاعات العمل 
ه تكون الهدف العام الذي يحكم جميع القرارات 
ه يجعل جميع العاملين يعملون لتحقيق هدف واحد 
ما معنى هذا الكلام؟
عندما تكون خطتنا أن نعمل في مجال الملابس ونستهدف الطبقة محدودة الدخل فإن كل الإدارات ستعمل على تقليل التكلفة وسيحاول قسم التصميم تخفيض تكلفة المواد ويحاول قسم التصنيع تقليل تكلفة التصنيع وسيعمل جميع العاملين في هذا الاتجاه، ويتم الاستثمار في المعدات التي تؤدي في النهاية إلى تخفيض التكلفة مثل المعدات الأوتوماتيكية وسنحاول تقليل عدد التصاميم التي ننتجها لكي نتمكن من تقليل التكلفة عن طريق إنتاج كميات كبيرة من نفس التصميم 
أما إن كانت خطتنا هي أن نعمل في مجال الملابس ونستهدف طبقة رجال الأعمال فإن جميع الإدارات ستحاول تحسين الجودة وزيادة التميز وسيحاول قسم التصميم تطوير الملابس بما يجعلها متميزة وسنستثمر في المعدات والخدمات التي تحقق لنا التميز من محلات فاخرة وخامات مكلفة ولن نتجه إلى الأتمتة الكاملة للإنتاج لأننا نريد أن نغير تصميماتنا كثيرا وأن ننتج كميات قليلة من تصميميات مختلفة 
فالاستراتيجية تجعل كل العاملين يعلمون من هو العميل المستهدف وبالتالي يتم التركيز على تلبية متطلبات هذه الشريحة. كذلك فإن الاستراتيجية تحدد لنا أسلوبنا في المنافسة من تقليل التكلفة أو التميز أو الابداع أو النجاح في التوزيع. 
هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي يختص بالشركات الكبرى؟ 
التخطيط الاستراتيجي يختص بالشركات الصغيرة والكبيرة والقديمة والحديثة بل وكذلك الدول والأفراد. بالطبع يختلف الجهد المبذول في التخطيط الاستراتيجي من شركة لأخرى، فالتخطيط الاستراتيجي لدولة هو عملية طويلة ومعقدة وكذلك الحال في الشركات الكبرى الدولية. أما الشركات الصغيرة والمنشآت المحلية جدا فلابد لها من تخطيط استراتيجي كذلك ولكنه يكون أبسط من التخطيط للشركات الكبرى.
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية طبيعية جدا فأنت مثلا عندما كنت طالبا قد قررت أن تكون مهندسا أو طبيبا وأن تتميز في هذا المجال وبالتالي كانت أولوياتك هي الاستذكار والإنفاق على شراء الكتب وتعلم لغة أجنبية وحضور المحاضرات. في نفس الوقت قرر شخص آخر أن يكون رياضي شهير فاهتم بالتمرينات الرياضية وأنفق على شراء ملابس وأدوات الرياضة ولم يهتم كثيرا بدراسته 
هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو عملية أكاديمية؟ 
التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو أمر يطبق في الشركات والمؤسسات في دول العالم المختلفة. فليس معنى انك تعيش في دولة نامية أنك لا تحتاج للتخطيط الاستراتيجي. إن كثيرا من التجار الناجحين الذي لهم خبرة في التجارة وليس لهم قدر كبير من التعليم يمارسون التخطيط الاستراتيجي بشكل جيد دون أن يعرفوا هذا المسمّى فتجد هذا التاجر يعرف جيدا الشريحة التي يستهدفها ويعرف احتياجاته ويعرف منافسيه وتكون قراراته نابعة من فهمه لمتغيرات السوق ولأسلوبه في المنافسة. هذا التاجر اكتسب طريقة التفكير هذه من الخبرة وربما من التجار الذين تعلم منهم. التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو ما يقوم به هذا التاجر ولكن هذا التاجر قد يفوته بعض الأشياء أحيانا لأن عملية التخطيط بالنسبة له لا تتم بشكل منظم، كذلك فإنك إن لم تكن ذا خبرة مثل هذا التاجر فأنت تحتاج لتعلم أسلوب التخطيط
هناك شركات أو مؤسسات ناجحة ولا تعرف شيئا عن التخطيط الاستراتيجي فما فائدته؟ 
بعض هذه المؤسسات يديرها شخص يخطط استراتيجيا بنفسه بناء على خبراته كما ذكرت أعلاه. وبعض هذه الشركات ينجح لفترة من الزمن اعتمادا على ضعف المنافسة أو عظم حجم الطلب ولكنها لا تنجح على المدى البعيد لأن الأحوال تتغير وإذا لم نخطط استراتيجيا فسيأتي يوم لا نجد من يشتري بضاعتنا أو يقل حجم الطلب بشكل يصعب معه الاستمرار أو تتغير احتياجات العملاء وتتغير شرائحهم وهكذا. كمثال بسيط لذلك فإن مشروع مقهى الإنترنت الصغير يحتاج لتخطيط استراتيجي لأنه قد يحدث أو قد حدث بالفعل ضعف في الطلب عليها نتيجة لهبوط أسعار الحاسب وسهولة الدخول على الشبكة الدولية من المنزل، فصاحب هذا المشروع لا بد أن يدرس هذه الأمور ويقرر ما الذي سيفعله عند اضمحلال هذا السوق وكيف يستغل إمكانياته وقدراته في شيء آخر 
ما أهمية التخطيط الاستراتيجي بالنسبة للمشروعات الجديدة؟ 
أنت تريد أن تبدأ مشروعا جديدا في مجال معين ويستهدف شريحة معينة فلماذا تحتاج التخطيط الاستراتيجي؟ لعدة أسبابه لكي تتمكن من التعرف على شرائح العملاء المختلفة وعلى جاذبية كل شريحة فقد تكتشف أنه من الأفضل أن تغير المشروع قليلا وتستهدف شريحة أكثر جاذبية 
ه لتعرف كيف ستصمم مشروعك وما هي احتياجات الشريحة المستهدفة وهل أنت تهدف إلى أن تكون أسعارك زهيدة أم أن تكون منتجاتك أو خدماتك متميزة 
ه لتعرف ماذا ستفعل العام القادم والأعوام التالية هل ستتوسع أم ستبدأ في نشاط آخر. هل هذا المنتج سينتهي استخدامه خلال عام أم عامين أم سيتمر لسنوات عديدة 
ه لتعرف كيف ستواجه المنافسة وما تأثيرها على مشروعك 
ه لتعرف أولويات الإنفاق على المشروع 
ه لتكون دراسة الجدوى مبنية على أساس سليم فأنت تحتاج لدراسة كل العوامل المؤثرة في السوق قبل أن تقدر حجم الطلب المتوقع على منتجك أو خدمتك 
لا يمكن الحصول على كل المعلومات المطلوبة للتخطيط الاستراتيجي وبالتالي فكيف نقوم به؟ 
بالطبع لن يمكنك معرفة كل المعلومات عن المنافسين وعن ما سيحدث في المستقبل ولكنك ستقوم بمحاولة الحصول على الكثير من المعلومات ثم تقدر ما لا تستطيع الحصول عليه. فأنت عندما تقرر الخروج من المنزل لا تعلم إن كنت ستموت في حادث ولكنك تقدر أن احتمالات الإصابة في حادث قليلة فتخرج ثم تحاول ألا تصاب. أنت تقرر الذهاب للاستجمام في بلد ما فتدرس الطقس في هذا المكان لتحدد الوقت الجيد للرحلة بما يتناسب مع جدول عملك واهتماماتك الأخرى ثم تختار الوقت المناسب وتقوم بالرحلة. فعملية التقدير لبعض الأمور هو أمر نستخدمه دائما في حياتنا اليومية 
هل التخطيط الاستراتيجي ينجح دائما؟ 
بالطبع لا فقد يفشل لأسباب عديدة مثل 
ه الإعداد السيئ للخطة وعدم الدراسة الجيدة 
ه عدم إخبار المديرين والعاملين بخطة الشركة 
ه عدم اتخاذ القرارات بناء على الخطة الاستراتيجية 
ه فقدان التركيز والبعد عن الخطة الاستراتيجية 
ه عدم المرونة وعدم تغيير الخطة بالرغم من وجود تغيرات مؤثرة بشكل واضح على افتراضات الخطة الاستراتيجية 
أخيرا فإن التخطيط الاستراتيجي ليس عبارة عن لافتة تعلقها في كل مكان في المؤسسة تقول فيها “نحن مؤسسة رائدة في مجال كذا ونحرص على كذا وكذا ونهدف إلى كذا وكذا” وتكون هذه مجرد لافتة. التخطيط الاستراتيجي يهدف إلى الوصول إلى أفضل مجالات العمل وطرق المنافسة بناء على قدراتنا وإمكانياتنا ومتغيرات السوق والمتغيرات الخارجية وطلبات العملاء وتحليل المنافسين





ثانيا : تحليل بيئة القطاع…Industry Analysis
أول خطوة في دراسة الجدوى و كذلك في التخطيط الاستراتيجي هي دراسة العوامل المؤثرة على القطاع الذي نريد أن نستثمر فيه (أو الذي نعمل فيه حاليا في حالة التخطيط الاستراتيجي). لاحظ أن دراسة الجدوى والتخطيط الاستراتيجي يشتركان في معظم الخطوات و الفارق أن دراسة الجدوى لا تدرس الخيارات الاستراتيجية الممكنة و لكنها تدرس مشروع محدد إلى حد ما. 
ماذا نعني بكلمة المجال (القطاع) ؟ القطاع هو القطاع الذي سنستثمر فيه، وقد يكون هذا القطاع صناعي أو زراعي أو خدمي. أمثلة
ه لدينا فكرة مشروع زراعة بطاطس فيكون القطاع الذي ندرسه هو قطاع زراعة البطاطس
ه نريد أن ننشئ مصنعا لتصنيع أدوات منزلية بلاستيكية فيكون القطاع هو قطاع الأدوات المنزلية البلاستيكية
ه نريد أن نبدأ مشروع مطعم سمك فيكون القطاع هو قطاع مطاعم السمك 
ماذا نعني بكلمة “بيئة”؟ كلمة بيئة هنا تعني العوامل المؤثرة في القطاع محل الدراسة. هذه العوامل قد تكون داخلية أو خارجية 
أولا تحليل العوامل الخارجية المؤثرة في القطاع 
لماذا ندرس العوامل الخارجية؟ لأنه ربما كانت فكرة المشروع رائعة و المستهلك يحتاج هذا المنتج/الخدمة ولكن هناك عامل خارجي سوف يقضي على المشروع أو يؤثر عليه سلبا. كذلك قد تكون فكرة المشروع غير ذات جدوى في الوضع الحالي و لكن نتيجة للمؤثرات الخارجية يكون المشروع ناجحا جدا. مثال ذلك: افترض أننا نريد أن نفتح مطعم دجاج في حي معين نظرا لقلة المطاعم في ذلك الحي، فكرة جيدة، و لكن إذا كان هناك اتجاه لإصدار تشريع يمنع وجود مطاعم في ذلك المكان أو إذا كنت تتوقع دخول أنفلونزا الطيور إلى ذلك البلد فإن المشروع يصبح فاشلا أو مهددا. كذلك قد تفكر في تصنيع مادة توضع على أنبوبة خروج العادم من السيارات (شكمان) فإنه في الوضع الحالي لا تتوقع لهذا المشروع النجاح لأن أصحاب السيارات لن يشتروا هذه المادة، أما إن كان تأثير الاحتباس الحراري (ارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض نتيجة للملوثات) أدى إلى استصدار قانون يمنع ترخيص السيارة ما لم يكن نسبة الملوثات في العادم تقل عن نسبة معينة فإن هذا المشروع سوف ينجح نجاحا باهرا. إذن فلابد من دراسة المؤثرات الخارجية 
يمكن تقسيم هذه العوامل إلى خمسة عوامل رئيسية: 
الاقتصاد المحلي و العالمي: التغيرات في الاقتصاد المحلي أو العالمي، تغير أسعار سلع أساسية مؤثرة على القطاع، التجارة العالمية 
التكنولوجيا: أي تطور تكنولوجي له تأثير على المجال ( القطاع) أو على المستهلكين أو الموردين 
القوانين و السياسة: التشريعات القائمة و المتوقعة التي تؤثر على هذا القطاع 
البيئة الطبيعية: الاحتباس الحراري و قوانين البيئة 
المجتمع : نسبة الأطفال/البالغين، عدد الوفيات في العام، عدد المواليد، نسبة الرجال إلى النساء، نسبة البطالة، متوسط دخل الفرد، عدد المواطنين ذوي دخل عال، متوسط عمر المواطنين، نسبة المزارعين، نسبة الأمية، نسبة التعليم الفني، عادات جديدة، أسلوب معيشة جديد 
بالطبع لن ندرس جميع العوامل في كل مشروع و لكننا سندرس العوامل التي قد تؤثر على المشروع. فلن نضطر لاستعراض جميع القوانين و جميع إحصائيات السكان في كل مشروع و لكننا سنفكر كالآتي 
نستعرض كل عامل من العوامل الرئيسية الخمسة و نفكر هل هذا العامل قد يكون له تأثير علينا كمستثمرين أو مصنعين أو مقدمي خدمة في قطاع أعمال معين (مثلا: الأدوات المنزلية البلاستيكية)؟ هل قد يؤثر هذا العامل على المستهلكين أو على الموردين؟ إن كانت الإجابة بنعم فهل يوجد تأثير فعلا؟ و ما هو؟ و ما تأثيره؟


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

مثال: نحن نريد أن ندرس مشروع الأدوات المنزلية البلاستيكية فدعنا نستعرض ما قد يكون مؤثرا في كل عامل 
التكنولوجيا: هل توجد تكنولوجيا أحدث من التي نعرفها؟ هل متوقع ظهور مادة نستغني بها عن البلاستيك في المستقبل القريب 
القوانين و السياسة: هل ينتظر صدور تشريع يمنع أو يقلل من حجم استهلاك البلاستيك نظرا لمشكلة عدم تحلل البلاستيك القديم؟ هل ينتظر صدور تشريع يمنع استخدام أكواب بلاستيكية في المطاعم نظرا للضرر الصحي؟ هل هناك جديد في قوانين استقدام العمالة 
الاقتصاد: هل هناك تغيرات اقتصادية قد تؤثر علينا (ربما تكون الإجابة لا، لأننا سننتج لوازم الاستهلاك المنزلي، و لكن إن كننا ننتج حمام سباحة بلاستيك فربما احتجنا للنظر في النمو الاقتصادي و انعكاساته) 
البيئة الطبيعية: هل هناك أي علاقة بين البلاستيك و قوانين البيئة و مشكلة الانحباس الحراري 
المجتمع: هل هناك مؤشر إحصائي عن المواطنين قد يؤثر علينا: ربما ألقينا نظرة على عدد المساكن و عدد السكان و نسب الزواج و توفر العمالة الفنية. هل هناك عادات جديدة لدى المجتمع قد تؤثر على استهلاك البلاستيك؟ ربما بحثنا خوف المجتمع من استخدام أدوات بلاستيكية في الأكل
المثال السابق للتوضيح فقط و هو ليس دراسة كاملة عن مشروع البلاستيك. كذلك فإن هذا المثال ليس تشجيعا على إنتاج منتجات ضارة بالصحة – هذا مجرد مثال 
مثال آخر: نريد أن ننشئ شركة نقل لنقل بضائع بين المدن 
التكنولوجيا: هل توجد تكنولوجيا جديدة في سيارات النقل؟ هل عدد المطارات الجديدة سيقلل من حجم النقل البري؟ ما هو تأثير تطور تكنولوجيا المعلومات على أسلوب العمل و على العلاقة بالعملاء؟ 
القوانين و السياسة: ما هو تأثير قوانين الحد الأقصى للسرعة على المشروع؟ هل هناك قوانين جديدة تؤثر على ارتفاع أو انخفاض سعر النقل الجوي؟ هل هناك اتجاه لإنشاء خطوط سكك حديدية جديدة؟ 
الاقتصاد: ما هو تأثير تغير سعر البترول على هذا القطاع؟ هل اتجاه لرفع أو خفض جمارك السيارات؟ هل هناك توقع اختلاف سعر العملة مقابل العملات الأجنبية و ما هو تأثير ذلك على هذا القطاع؟ هل هناك زيادة في الصناعات التي تحتاج نقل بين المدن؟ 
البيئة الطبيعية هل هناك نظم جديدة تحدد نسبة الملوثات في العادم لسيارات النقل؟ هل سيؤدي إلى رفع تكلفة السيارات أو تكلفة الصيانة؟ 
المجتمع: إن كان المشروع يعتمد على النقل التجاري للشركات فربما لا يوجد تأثير للعوامل الاجتماعية
المثالين السابقين يوضحان كيفية تحليل بيئة القطاع الذي نريد أن نستثمر فيه. هذا التحليل هو أول خطوة في دراسة الجدوى أو في التخطيط الاستراتيجي. هذه الخطوة توضح لنا العوامل الخارجية المؤثرة على هذا القطاع بالسلب أو الإيجاب. كيفية التعامل مع هذه المؤثرات لا تتم هنا و إنما تأتي في مرحلة متأخرة من الدراسة








ثانيا: تحليل جاذبية القطاع
Analysis of Industry Attractiveness
سواء كنت تعمل في هذا القطاع أم انك تريد الدخول فيه فلابد أن تعرف هل هذا القطاع في نمو أم انهيار؟ هل الربحية في هذا القطاع عالية مقارنة بالقطاعات الأخرى؟ هل المنافسة عالية؟ هل هناك احتكار؟ هل حجم الطلب عالي؟ هل هو في نمو أم انحدار؟ هذه الأسئلة تعطيك تصور عن هذا القطاع و بالتالي تساعدك على دراسة نقاط القوة و الضعف في المشروع. لاحظ أننا الآن ندرس هذا القطاع و ليس مشروعنا بالذات. دراسة مشروعنا نفسه تأتي في مرحلة متأخرة بعد أن ندرس الكثير عن القطاع و المنافسين و خلافه 

نريد أن نقيم كل مؤشر من المؤشرات الأربعة بحيث نستطيع أن نعطي كل عامل تقييم (سيء – متوسط – جيد). المؤشرات الأربعة و كيفية تقييمهم كالآتي
حجم الطلب: عدد القطع المباعة - عدد العملاء 
نمو الطلب: هل حجم الطلب يتزايد أم يقل؟ و هل نسبة النمو عالية؟ 
الربحية: نسبة الربحية إلى رأس المال – نسبة الربحية إلى عائد البيع 
المنافسة: هل المنافسة شديدة نتيجة وجود عدد كبير من المنافسين – هل هناك شركة كبيرة أو شركتين يسيطران على السوق؟ 
مثال: نحن ندرس مشروع مطعم فول
حجم الطلب: لا شك أن حجم الطلب عالي جدا – جيد 
نمو الطلب: هل عدد آكلي الفول يقل أم يزيد؟ إن كان كل السكان يأكلون الفول فهل عدد السكان يقل أم يزيد؟ هل بدأ الناس يتركون الفول ليأكلوا بيتزا؟ هل هذه نسبة عالية أم يمكن إهمالها؟ هذه أسئلة لابد أن تبحث لها عن إجابة عن طريق: خبرتك، خبرة أصدقائك و معارفك، بائعي الفول الذين يمكن أن تتحدث معهم، إحصائيات عدد السكان، دراسات عن تأثير الوجبات الخفيفة على مبيعات الفول. في حدود المعلومات المتاحة نصل إلى تقييم لنمو الطلب. لاستكمال المثال سنفترض أن النمو متوسط نتيجة لزيادة عدد السكان البسيطة 
الربحية: هل نسبة (ربحية مطعم الفول عالية إلى عائد البيع) عالية مقارنة بقطاعات أخرى؟ للإجابة على هذا السؤال قد تستخدم بعض المصادر المذكورة في دراسة نمو الطلب و قد تحاول تقديرها بنفسك- فمثلا: تقدر وزن الفول الذي يباع ب 1 جنيه و تقدر تكاليف مطعم فول من عمالة و كهرباء و مواد (زيت و خلافه) ثم تقدر حجم المبيعات اليومي و بالتالي تستطيع حساب تكلفة علبة الفول الواحدة ز بالمقارنة بالسعر يمكن الوصول إلى تقدير الربحية و منها يمكن حساب نسبة الربحية إلى عائد البيع. كيف نقدر حجم المبيعات؟ يمكن الاستعانة بمعارف يعملون في هذا المجال مثل محل الفول الذي تتعامل معه و يمكن تقديره أثناء شرائك للفول بتقدير المبيعات في خمس دقائق في أوقات مختلفة ثم بعملية حسابية بسيطة يمكن تقدير حجم المبيعات اليومي. لاحظ أننا لانريد رقم دقيق و إنما نريد تكوين فكرة معقولة من كون الربحية منخفضة أم عالية. لنفترض أننا وجدناها متوسطة 
المنافسة: لا شك أنها عالية و لا تحتاج أي تحليل و إن وجدت إحصائيات فلابأس. و بالتالي فالمنافسة تقييمها سيء 
يمكن استخدام الألوان للتعبير: فالأخضر يعني جيد، الأصفر يعني متوسط،و الأحمر يعني سيء 

مثال آخر: نريد أن ندخل في مجال تصنيع لعب الأطفال 
حجم الطلب: من الخبرة العامة فإن حجم الطلب عالي. يمكن تقدير حجم الطلب بعدد الأطفال أو بالإطلاع على بعض الإحصائيات 
نمو الطلب: يمكن تقدير حجم نمو الطلب بنسبة الزيادة في المواليد عن السنوات السابقة و بدراسة تغير مستوى دخل الأسرة أو بالإطلاع على إحصائيات نمو المبيعات. لنفترض أننا وجدنا الزيادة في حجم الطلب عالية 
الربحية: قد تحاول الحصول على بيانات رسمية من ميزانيات شركات لعب الأطفال المعلنة. لاحظ أن الشركات المتداولة في أي بورصة تحتاج للإعلان عن مكسبها و بالتالي يمكن الإطلاع على ميزانية شركات لعب أطفال متداولة في البورصة. إن لم تستطع أيٍ من هذا فحاول التقدير بالإطلاع على مقالات تتحدث عن أرباح هذه الصناعة أو عن طريق تقدير تكلفة تصنيع لعبة مع سعر بيعها (بما أننا نريد أن نستثمر في هذا المجال فلابد أننا درسنا أسعار المعدات والخامات وما إلى ذلك حيث أن كل هذه المعلومات ستستخدم لاحقا في دراسة الجدوى). لنفترض أننا وجدنا أن الربحية متوسطة 
المنافسة: يمكن الإطلاع على إحصائيات وعموما نحن نعلم أن لعب الأطفال تصنع محليا ويتم كذلك استيرادها من أي مكان في العالم و خاصة الصين وبالتالي فإن المنافسة شديدة 

دراسة جاذبية السوق تجعلنا نتعرف بشكل تقريب عن مميزات وعيوب هذا القطاع و بالتالي نحاول التعامل معها في خطتنا. بالطبع إن كانت معظم الجوانب السيئة فهذا شيء غير مشجع فما الذي يدفعنا لدخول مجال ربحيته قليلة و حجم الطلب فيه قليل و المنافسة فيه شديدة. و لكن قد يكون السبب هو توقع نمو غير طبيعي للطلب لسبب نعرفه. ماذا لو كانت المنافسة ضعيفة و حجم الطلب قليل و النمو فيه ضعيف؟ إننا قد نستفيد من ضعف المنافسة. من الأخطاء الشائعة أننا أحيانا نتجنب الدخول في قطاع معين نتيجة للنظر إلى مؤشر واحد مثل ضعف حجم الطلب بدون النظر إلى المؤشرات الأخرى. و كذلك أحيانا ندخل قطاع ما نظرا لعظم حجم الطلب ولا ننظر إلى شدة المنافسة أو ضعف الربحية. هذا التحليل يساعدنا على النظر إلى القطاع نظرة أكثر شمولية 
من الأخطاء في استخدام هذا التحليل و غيره أن نتعلل بضعف المعلومات فلا نقوم بأي تحليل. هذا قد يكون له أحد سببين 
ه أننا نكره القيام بالتحاليل والتخطيط ونحب أن نعتمد على التخمين الذي لا أساس له 
ه أننا نعتقد أننا يجب أن يكون لدينا معلومات دقيقة للقيام بهذه الدراسات. يجب أن نحاول الوصول إلى مستوى مقبول من الصحة ولكن في حالة استحالة الوصول إلى معلومة ما فإننا نحاول تقديرها بناء على معلومات أخرى وهذا يحدث في أكبر الشركات لأن ليس من الممكن الوصول إلى كل المعلومات

________________________________________















ثالثا: تجزئة السوق
Market Segmentation 
قبل أن نستكمل دراستنا لابد أن نحدد المستهلكين / العملاء المستهدفين حتى نستطيع حساب الطلب المتوقع و حتى نستطيع تلبية احتياجات هؤلاء العملاء. ونظرا لأن إرضاء جميع الناس أمر لا يمكن تحقيقه فإننا بحاجة لتقسيم العملاء إلى مجموعات مختلفة في احتياجاتها أو سلوكها (الشرائي) ثم نحاول اختيار الجزء (الأجزاء) الذي سنحاول إرضاءه (إرضاءها). فمثلا
ه لا يمكن تصميم مطعم يرضي طلبات جميع الناس لأن هناك من يريد وجبات سريعة، وهناك من يريد أن يأكل وجبات عادية، وهناك من يريد أن يجلس في جو عربي تقليدي، وهناك من يريد أن يكون المطعم له ديكورات عصرية، وهناك من يريد أن يجلس في رائحة شوي الكبدة، وهناك من يحب رائحة السمك. ناهيك عن الاختلاف في القدرة المالية. ما الذي يحدث عادة لحل هذه المعضلة؟ يتم تصميم المطعم والخدمة لقسم محدد من العملاء فتجد مطعم يرتاده شباب الجامعة ومطعم يرتاده العائلات متوسطة الدخل ومطعم لا يرتاده إلا ذوي الدخول المرتفعة وهكذا
ه لا يمكن تصميم لعبة أطفال تصلح لأي سن وأي أسرة فالأطفال يتفاوتون في القدرة الذهنية حسب السن والأسر تتفاوت في القدرة المالية. كذلك فإن لعب البنات تختلف عن لعب الأولاد. لذلك فإن مصنع لعب الأطفال يستهدف فئة معينة من الأطفال من جنس واحد وسن متقارب ومستوى اقتصادي معين
إذن فتقسيم السوق هو أسلوب معروف لإدارة الأعمال المختلفة. فكيف نستطيع تقسيم السوق؟ دعنا نتذكر لماذا نريد تقسيم السوق: إننا نريد أن نقسم السوق إلى أقسام بحيث يكون لكل قسم متطلباته المختلفة عن الأقسام الأخرى وبحيث يمكن تلبية طلبات هذه الأقسام. تقسيم السوق يعتمد على طبيعة السوق من حيث كونه سوق استهلاكي أو سوق تجاري. السوق الاستهلاكي يعني أن العميل هو المستهلك ، أما في السوق التجاري فيكون العملاء هم المؤسسات والشركات

يمكن تقسيم السوق الاستهلاكي إلى أقسام باستخدام أحد أو بعض التقسيمات الآتية
ه جغرافية : مصر- الجزائر – سوريا – قطر، أو حي الجيزة – حي المهندسين – الإسكندرية – المنيا، أو مناطق ريفية ومدن، أو مناطق حارة ومناطق باردة، أو مدن ساحلية ومدن غير ساحلية، مناطق مزدحمة ومناطق غير مزدحمة
ه ديمجرافية (إحصائيات السكان): ذكور وإناث، أطفال وشباب وكبار، عائلات صغيرة وعائلات كبيرة (حسب عدد أفراد العائلة)، عائلات بدون أطفال وعائلات بأطفال، صحيح ومريض بمرض خفيف ومريض بمرض شديد، نحيف وسمين وسمين جدا، ذو شعر كثيف ومهدد بسقوط الشعر ويعاني من سقوط الشعر، تقسيم حسب مستوى الدخل، تقسيم حسب المهنة: مهندسين ومحاسبين وصيادلة ومديرين ومعاشات وعاطلين وخلافه، تقسيم حسب مستوى التعليم: تعليم متوسط وتعليم جامعي وتعليم فوق الجامعي، وكذلك تقسيم حسب الديانة وحسب اللون – هذه التقسيمات تهدف إلى أن يكون المنتج مناسبا للعميل فمثلا العميل شديد البياض قد يحب ألوانا تختلف عن التي تناسب الشخص الأسمر
ه سيكولوجية (نفسية): مستوي اجتماعي عالي ومنخفض ومتوسط، أو طموح ومكافح وناجح، أو انطوائي واجتماعي جدا
ه سلوكية (سلوك العميل تجاه المنتج): عميل سابق وعميل محتمل وعميل دائم، حسب استخدام المنتج مثل استخدام خفيف وشديد ومتوسط، حسب توقيت الشراء مثل عميل يشتري عادة صباحا وعميل يشتري مساء أو عملاء يشترون المنتج للاستخدام الدائم وآخرون يشترونه للاستخدام المؤقت أو عميل يشتري في الأعياد وآخر يشتري في المصايف، حسب الفائدة المطلوبة من المنتج مثل الجودة والراحة والسرعة والسعر
يمكن تقسيم السوق التجاري إلى أقسام باستخدام أحد أو بعض التقسيمات الآتية:
ه ديمجرافية: تقسيم حسب حجم الشركات مثل شركات عملاقة وكبيرة ومتوسطة وصغيرة، تقسيم حسب الصناعة مثل صناعة الزجاج وصناعة الورق وصناعة البلاستيك، تقسيم حسب الموقع الجغرافي مثل شركات في السعودية وشركات في قطر وشركات في الإمارات، شركات تابعة للحكومة وشركات مساهمة وشركات محدودة وشركات ذات ملكية فردية
ه متغيرات التشغيل: تقسيم حسب التكنولوجيا المستخدمة مثل التكنولوجيا المختلفة في صناعة ما، تقسيم حسب شدة الاستخدام مثل مؤسسات ذات استخدام شديد ومتوسط وبسيط، تقسيم حسب احتياجات العميل للخدمة مثل مؤسسات تحتاج خدمات كثيرة ومؤسسات تحتاج خدمات قليلة
ه أسلوب الشراء: تقسيم حسب أسلوب اختيار المنتج مثل مؤسسات تبحث عن الجودة ومؤسسات تبحث عن الأسعار الزهيدة ومؤسسات تبحث عن خدمة ما بعد البيع، تقسيم حسب مركزية عملية الشراء لدى العميل مثل مؤسسات مركزية في الشراء ومؤسسات لديها لامركزية في اتخاذ قرارات الشراء، تقسيم حسب طريقة التعاقد والاختيار المفضلة لدى العميل مثل مؤسسات تفضل التأجير ومؤسسات تفضل الشراء ومؤسسات تفضل عقود الخدمة (عقود المقاولات)، تقسيم حسب طبيعة عمل المؤسسة مثل مؤسسات تخصصها الأساسي تجاري ومؤسسات تخصصها مالي ومؤسسات تخصصها هندسي، تقسيم حسب التكنولوجيا المستخدمة في الطلب مثل مؤسسات مستخدمة للشبكة الدولية ومؤسسات لها شبكة خاصة للشراء ومؤسسات مستخدمة للفاكس والبريد
ه خصائص الطلب: تقسيم حسب حجم الطلب مثل مؤسسات تطلب كميات كبيرة في أمر التوريد الواحد ومؤسسات تطلب كميات صغيرة، تقسيم حسب سرعة الطلب مثل شركات تحتاج مدة توريد قصيرة جدا وشركات تقبل مدة توريد طويلة، تقسيم حسب استخدام المنتج/الخدمة فمثلا يمكن التركيز على شركات لها استخدام محدد للمنتج أو محاولة تلبية احتياجات استخدامات عديدةه سلوك العملاء: مؤسسات لها ولاء شديد لمورديها وشركات ليس لديها ولاء لمورديها، شركات لديها عدد محدود من الموردين وشركات لديها عدد كبير من الموردين، شركات لديها استعداد للمخاطرة وشركات ليس لديها استعداد للمخاطرة
ملاحظات عامة 
ه قد تستخدم بعض التقسيمات المذكورة أعلاه وقد تستخدم تقسيمات أخرى حسب طبيعة المنتج والمستهلكين وخلافه فمثلا إن كنت تريد أن تبيع كتب خارجية للطلبة فقد تحتاج على تقسيمهم إلى طلبة دروس خصوصية وطلبة لا يذهبون إلى دروس خصوصية، وقد تحتاج إلى التقسيم إلى طلبة مدارس حكومية وطلبة مدارس خاصة، وكذلك طلبة مدارس لغة عربية وطلبة لغة إنجليزية وطلبة لغة فرنسية. كذلك قد تحتاج إلى تقسيم عملاء خدمة التلفون الأرضي إلى مستخدمي المحمول وغير مستخدمي المحمول
ه عملية تقسيم السوق ليس لها قواعد ثابتة سوى أننا نريد الوصول إلى مجموعات متجانسة فيما بينها في الاحتياجات ومختلفة عن المجموعات الأخرى بحيث يكون حجم المجموعة كبيرا بالقدر الذي يسمح بإنتاج منتجات تناسب احتياجاتهم بشكل مربح. وبالتالي لابد أن نكون قادرين على تقدير حجم كل شريحة وعلى إيصال منجاتنا لهم
ه قد يستخدم أكثر من تقسيم من الأنواع المذكورة أعلاه في نفس الوقت فقد يتم التقسيم سوق الملابس إلى ذكور وإناث ثم يتم تقسيم كل منهم إلى أطفال وشباب وكبار ثم يتم تقسيم كل منهم إلى غني ومتوسط الحال ومحدود الدخل 
ه يمكن لشركة ما أن تنتج مجموعة من المنتجات بحيث أن كل منتج يخدم شريحة معينة من العملاء
ه بعض المنتجات تباع للمستهلكين وللمؤسسات. في هذه الحالة قد يتم تقسيم السوق إلى قسمين رئيسيين: تجاري واستهلاكي ثم يتم تقسيم كل منهما بعد ذلك. وقد يكون هناك تشابه بين احتياجات بعض المستهلكين وبعض الشركات فيتم التقسيم حسب طبيعة الاستخدام وهكذا
ه تقسيم السوق قد يساعدك على اكتشاف قسم من المستهلكين يستخدم هذا المنتج ولكنه لا يلبي احتياجاته أو لا يستخدمه ولكن يمكن أن يستخدمه لو صمم بشكل يلبي احتياجاتهم. كثيرا ما يكون التركيز على طائفة خاصة لا تجد متطلباتها عند المنافسين مربحا لأن العملاء في هذه الحالة يكونون على استعداد لتقبل سعر أعلى مقابل تلبية احتياجاتهم
ه أقصى تقسيم للسوق هو تقسيمه إلى أقسام وأقل تقسيم هو تقسيمه إلى جزء واحد أو بمعنى آخر عدم تقسيم. عدم التقسيم أمر غير مرغوب فيه في أكثر الأحوال لأنه لابد وأن يوجد اختلاف في احتياجات الناس أو أسلوب شرائهم وبالتالي كما أوضحت - في بداية الموضوع- لا يمكن تلبية احتياجات كل العملاء بنفس المنتج. التقسيم إلى أجزاء صغيرة جدا تجعل اقتصاديات تلبية طلبات مجموعات صغيرة من الناس غير ناجحة فتكلفة تصنيع لعبة مختلفة لكل خمسون طفلا تكون باهظة. بالطبع توجد أمثلة لهذا التقسيم الدقيق مثل حياكة (خياطة) الملابس لشخص بعينه فهذه الملابس تصمم لهذا الشخص فقط،و كذلك تغيير تصميم السيارة لشخص معين مقابل سعر باهظ. ولكن لو نظرت إلى هذا التقسيم لوجدت أنه في أصله تقسيم للعملاء إلى أقسام منها قسم معين يرغب في هذه الخصوصية في التصميم ولديه الرغبة والقدرة على دفع مقابل مادي عالي وقسم لا يرغب في دفع هذا المقابل المادي
بعد أن قسمنا السوق إلى شرائح فإننا ندرس جاذبية كل شريحة لكي نستطيع تحديد الشريحة أو الشرائح التي سوف نحاول التركيز عليها (في حالة التخطيط الاستراتيجي). أما في حالة أننا نريد أن نبدأ مشروعا بمنتج جديد فإننا لابد أن نكون حددنا الشريحة المستهدفة قبل تصميم المنتج/الخدمة ولا مانع من دراسة باقي الشرائح لتحديد الخطة الاستراتيجية للشركة الوليدة. وسوف نتناول هذا الموضوع إن شاء الله

أمثلة: الأمثلة الآتية توضح أسلوب تقسيم السوق لمنتجات عديدة. لاحظ أن هذه ليست بالضرورة التقسيمات المثلى ولكنها تهدف إلى توضيح الموضوع. يمكن تحميل هذه الأمثلة كذلك من الرابط التالي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

________________________________________
المراجع:
Principles of Marketing, Kotler and Armstrong, Eighth edition, Prentice-Hall, 1998














تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) -تحليل بورتر
رابعا: دراسة جاذبية كل شريحة
Segment Attractiveness
بعد أن قسمنا السوق علينا أن نحاول تقدير جاذبية الشرائح كلها و خاصة الشريحة أو الشرائح المستهدفة بالمشروع الجديد. دراسة الشرائح الأخرى يساعدنا على التخطيط الاستراتيجي فقد أن هناك شرائح تتميز بربحية عالية و مستوى طلب عالي فنبدأ في التخطيط لاستهدافها في المستقبل. كذلك قد نجد أنه يمكن تغيير المنتج أو الخدمة المقترحة حتى تكون مناسبة لشريحة أفضل
خامسا: استخدام تحليل القوى الخمس لبورتر
Porter’s Five Forces Analysis
الآن نريد تحليل القوى المؤثرة على قطاع العمل كي نستطيع أن نتعرف على نقاط القوة والضعف ومدى شدة المنافسة. اقترح بورتر وهو أستاذ بجامعة هارفارد بالولايات المتحدة أسلوبا لدراسة هذه القوى. يمكن تلخيص هذه القوى في خمس قوى

أ- المنافسة الحالية
Industry Competitors
بعض القطاعات تتميز بمنافسة شديدة بينما الأخرى تكون المنافسة فيها أقل. هناك عدة أسباب لشدة أو ضعف المنافسة منها
تركيز المنافسين: كلما زاد عدد المنافسين كلما زادت المنافسة. عندما يكون هناك شركة واحدة أو عدد قليل من الشركات تكون المنافسة ضعيفة بمعنى أن الأسعار لا تصل إلى مستويات متدنية.
اختلاف المنتجات / الخدمات: كلما كانت الخدمة أو المنتج لا تختلف من مكان للآخر كلما زادت المنافسة. فمثلا المطاعم تقدم خدمة مختلفة نتيجة للديكور والمختلف ونوعية الأكل المختلفة وبالتالي لا تكون المنافسة شديدة، هذا بخلاف المطعم الذي يبيع سندوتشات فول فإن المنافسة تكون شديدة لكون السندوتش لا يختلف من مكان لآخر
ارتفاع نسبة التكلفة الثابتة: عندما تشتد المنافسة ويقل الطلب فقد يختار المتنافسون تقليل ال؟إنتاج أو تقليل الأسعار. إذا كانت نسبة التكلفة الثابتة إلى التكلفة المتغيرة عالية فإن هذا يدفع المتنافسين إلى تقليل الأسعار حتى يستطيعون تغطية التكلفة الثابتة. نفس الظاهرة تحدث عندما يكون هناك وفورات كبيرة في التكلفة نتيجة لزيادة حجم الإنتاج
صعوبة الخروج من السوق: بعض القطاعات تتميز بسهولة خروج بعض المتنافسين من السوق عند حدوث كساد للمنتج ولكن في بعض الحالات الأخرى يكون الخروج صعبا. في حالة الصناعات الثقيلة والمتخصصة ربما كانت عملية الخروج أصعب من الصناعات البسيطة، كذلك قد تكون صعوبة الخروج من السوق أو تقليل الإنتاج نتيجة لوجود نظم تمنع فصل العاملين.
ب- احتمالية دخول منافسين جدد
Threat of Entry
كلما كانت ربحية القطاع عالية كلما كان ذلك حافزا للمستثمرين على إنشاء شركات جديدة تعمل في هذا القطاع مما يزيد المنافسة ومن ثم يقلل الربحية. احتمالية دخول منافسين تتوقف عل سهولة الدخول ثم الخروج من هذا القطاع. هناك العديد من موانع (معوقات) دخول القطاع منها
التكلفة الرأسمالية المطلوبة: كلما قلت التكلفة المطلوبة لدخول قطاع ما كلما زادت احتمالية دخول منافسين جدد والعكس صحيح. فمثلا تكلفة إنشاء مكتبة لبيع الأدوات المكتبية أو مطعم فول تعتبر قليلة نسبيا ولذلك دائما ما تجد هناك من يدخل هذا المجال طالما كان مربحا ولا يمنع ذلك أن تجد من يخرج منه لشدة المنافسة. ولكن انظر إلى مجال النقل الجوي وصناعة الطائرات مثلا ستجد التكلفة المطلوبة عظيمة جدا وبالتالي تقل فرص دخول منافسين جدد
وفورات الحجم: عندما تقوم ربة المنزل بإعداد شيء مخبوز مثل كيك أو الكنافة فإنها بدلا من أن تعد شيئا واحدا تعد اثنين أو ثلاثة لأن تكلفة تشغيل الفرن واحدة –تقريبا- وبالتالي عندما تقسم تكلفة تشغيل الفرن على ثلاثة تكون التكلفة أقل. هناك الكثير من الخدمات التي نحصل فيها على توفير في تكلفة الوحدة من المنتج أو الخدمة نتيجة لزيادة حجم البيع. كلما كان هناك وفر كبير من زيادة حجم الإنتاج كلما قلت فرص دخول منافسين جدد والعكس صحيح. فمثلا لو أرادت شركة أن تستثمر في مجال صناعة السيارات فلابد أن تكون هناك فرصة لبيع كميات كبيرة كي يكون السعر تنافسي
عوائق قانونية: أحيانا يكون من الصعب الحصول على ترخيص لإنشاء شركة في مجال معين مثل شركات المحمول وأحيانا تمنع حقوق الملكية الفكرية وبراءات الاختراع و أسرار الصناعة من دخول منافسين آخرين. كذلك قد يكون استيراد معدات معينة ممنوعا مما يمنع دخول منافسين في صناعة تستخدم هذه المعدات
الولاء للمنتجات / الخدمات الموجودة: وجود ولاء قوي لدى المستهلكين لماركة معينة أو محل أو مطعم أو فندق معين يجعل مهمة المنتج أو المطعم أو الفندق الجديد أصعب مما يجعل مصاريف الدعاية عالية. هذا العائق يختلف من سلعة إلى أخرى ومن خدمة إلى أخرى فعلى سبيل المثال (في معظم الأحيان) يوجد ولاء للمطعم والحلاق والطبيب ولا يوجد ولاء لبائع المنتجات الغذائية المعلبة ولا يوجد ولاء لمخبز الخبز وهكذا. فبعض المنتجات / الخدمات تتمتع بولاء عالي وأخرى تمتع بولاء أقل وبالطبع هذا قد يختلف من بلد لآخر ومن فئة لأخرى. كذلك تستفيد الشركات القائمة من معرفة المستهلكين بمنتجاتهم على مدار السنين
صعوبة التوزيع: افترض أنك أنتجت عصير ينافس العصير الذي تنتجه شركة ناجحة منذ سنوات. هل تتوقع أن أصحاب الأسواق الكبرى سوف يتيحون لك مساحة في محلاتهم مثل التي يتيحونها للشركة الأخرى؟ بالطبع سوف يكون صاحب السوق التجاري متردد في عرض منتجك وقد يزيد الأمر صعوبة أن يكون متفقا مع الشركة الأخرى على عرض منتجهم فقط
وجود ميزة اقتصادية لدى الشركات القائمة: الشركات القائمة تكون لديها القدرة على تقليل التكلفة لأنها تعدت مرحلة التعلم الأولية. كذلك قد يكون لديها ميزة اقتصادية مثل الحصول على الأرض بأسعار زهيدة. بالطبع قد يحدث العكس فقد تكون التكنولوجيا المستخدمة قديمة وتكلفت إحلالها مكلفة فيكون الالداخل الجديد له ميزة على الشركات القديمة
توقع الانتقام من الشركات القائمة: توقع أن تقوم الشركات القائمة بتخفيض أسعارها جدا لطرد الداخل الجديد من السوق قد يجعل المستثمرين يحجمون أساسا عن الدخوللاحظ أن هذه معوقات الدخول تختلف أيضا بحسب المستثمر وإمكانياته. من وسائل منع دخول منافسين أن تقوم الشركة القائمة بتخفيض السعر بما لا يشجع المستثمرين على الدخول في هذا المجاله 
ت- تهديد البدائل
Threat of Substitutes
ربحية قطاع معين تتأثر بوجود منتجات بديلة وبأسعار وأداء المنتجات البديلة. فمثلا انظر كيف قلّ الطلب على طوابع البريد وخدمة نقل البريد نتيجة لوجود البريد الإلكتروني،و كيف أثر السيراميك على سوق البلاط. هذه البدائل ينبغي دراستها بعناية من حيث تقبل المستهلك لها، وفارق السعر واختلاف مستوى الأداء، والتكلفة التي يتحملها العميل نتيجة لاستبدال المنتج / الخدمة بالمنتج / الخدمة البديلة. كذلك قد يكون البديل للخدمة أو المنتج أن يقوم العميل بالخدمة بنفسه أو يصنع المنتج بنفسه. أمثلة
البنزين والغاز الطبيعي كوقود للسيارات: بعض مالكي السيارات استخدموا البديل وهو الغاز الطبيعي لأنه أقل سعرا والبعض لم يفعل نظرا لأن استخدام الغاز يعني شغل جزء من صندوق السيارة بتانك الغاز
الشراء من السوق والشراء عن طريق الشبكة الدولية: في بعض البلدان يستخدم الناس خدمة الشراء عن طريق الشبكة الدولية كبديل للذهاب إلى السوق وبالتالي ظهر بائعين على الشبكة مثل أمازون في مجال بيع الكتب مما أثر على مبيعات بعض المحلات، ومع ذلك فإنه في مصر ودول عربية أخرى يتخوف الناس من فكرة الشراء عن طريق الشبكة الدولية ويرفض بعضهم استخراج كارت ائتمان.
الفيديو و دي.في.دي. (مشغل الأسطوانات الرقمية) : على الرغم من تفوق الأخير فإن تكلفة شراء جهاز جديد تجعل البعض يستمر في استخدام الفيديوتجارة أشرطة الفيديو والفضائيات: الفضائيات قضت تقريبا على تأجير أشرطة الفيديو وأثرت على بيع شرائط الفيديوأشرطة التسجيل (الكاسيت) والسي دي: أثر السي دي على سوق أشرطة التسجيل الفارغة
إذن فلابد من دراسة البدائل المتاحة والممكنة والتأثير المتوقع لها
ث- قوة العملاء التفاوضية
Buyers Bargaining Power
قوة العملاء التفاوضية تزيد إذا 
كان حجم شراء العميل كبيرا
كان عدد الموردين كبيرا
كان المنتج أو الخدمة لا تختلف كثيرا من منتج لآخر
كانت المعلومات التي يعرفها العميل عن تكلفة الإنتاج كبيرة 
كانت تكلفة التغيير من منتج إلى منتج قليلة 
كانت أهمية المنتج أو الخدمة لجودة المنتج النهائي للعميل قليلة 
كان حجم طلبات العميل بالنسبة لحجم مبيعاتنا كبيرا
كان العميل في حاجة ماسة لتقليل تكلفة الشراء
كان العميل قادر على الاستغناء عن خدماتنا أو منتجاتنا عن طريق تصنيعها بنفسهه 
ج- قوة الموردين التفاوضية
Suppliers Bargaining Power
تحليل قوة الموردين التفاوضية يشبه تحليل قوة العملاء التفاوضية حيث أننا عملاء لهؤلاء الموردين. إن كان هناك العديد من الموردين وكلهم يستطيعون تقديم نفس الخدمة فإن قوة الموردين التفاوضية تضعف. أما إذا كان الخدمة التي نحصل عليها من المورد لا يمكن أن نحصل عليه من غيره أو يمكن الحصول عليها من عدد قليل من الموردين فإن الموردين في هذه الحالة تكون لهم قوة تفاوضية عالية. حجم طلباتنا من المورد بالنسبة لحجم مبيعاته يعتبر أحد العوامل المحددة للقوة التفاوضية فمثلا عندما تكون طلباتنا السنوية تمثل ما يزيد عن ربع إنتاج المورد السنوي فإن قوة المورد التنافسية تكون ضعيفة والعكس بالعك
بالإضافة إلى هذه القوى الخمسة التي اقترحها بورتر فيرى آخرون أن هناك قوة سادسة وهي القطاعات (الصناعات) التكميلية. فمثلا وجود شركات تنتج برامج الحاسوب يؤثر بالإيجاب على أرباح شركات الحاسوب. كذلك فإن شركة المقاولات المحلية التي تستطيع تنفيذ مشروعات ميكانيكية عملاقة تستفيد من وجود شركة أخرى محلية تستطيع تنفيذ الأعمال الإلكترونية لهذه المشروعات لأن الشركة مالكة المشروع إن لم تجد القدرة على تنفيذ الأعمال الإلكترونية فقد تلجأ إلى تنفيذ المشروع بالكامل عن طريق شركة أجنبية
هذه القوى الخمس تؤثر على ربحية القطاع. فكلما قات البدائل وضعفت فرصة دخول شركات جديدة وضعفت قوة الموردين والعملاء التفاوضية وضعفت المنافسة الحالية كلما زادت فرص الربحية. هذا التحليل يجعلنا نكتشف مزايا وعيوب هذا القطاع أو الشريحة. هذا التحليل ينبغي أن نقوم به لكل شرائح السوق تحت الدراسة
فيما يلي بعض الأمثلة التوضيحية على استخدام هذا التحليل. هذه الأمثلة ليست بناء على تحليل دقيق للسوق ولكنها تهدف لتوضيح الفكرة فقط 
يمكن تحميل هذه الأمثلة كذلك من الرابط التالي
تحليل بورتر.ppt





سادسا: تحديد العوامل الأساسية للنجاح في كل شريحة
Identifying Key Success Factors 
بعد أن قسَّمنا السوق و درسنا القوى المؤثرة على المنافسة فإنه لابد من تحديد عوامل النجاح الرئيسية في كل شريحة حتى نتمكن بعد ذلك من تحديد الشرائح التي يمكننا أن ننجح فيها وما يلزمنا فعله للنجاح في الشريحة المستهدفة. عوامل النجاح الرئيسية هي مجموعة العوامل التي غالبا ما تحدد النجاح أو الفشل في كل شريحة فمثلا يمكن أن نقول أن عوامل النجاح الرئيسية لمطعم فاخر هي جودة الطبخ والمستوى الراقي للديكور والأثاث ومستوى الخدمة الراقي وسمعة المطعم كمطعم فاخر، بينما عوامل النجاح في مطعم عادي هي قلة السعر وجودة الطبخ والمكان المناسب الذي يكون به كثير من الموظفين أو المارة 
كيف نحدد عوامل النجاح الرئيسية لكل شريحة؟ علينا أن نجيب على سؤالين 
ه ما هي احتياجات العملاء في هذه الشريحة 
ه ما الذي يجب أن تفعله المؤسسة أو الشركة لتتمكن من المنافسة في هذه الشريحة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

احتياجات العميل يمكن التعرف عليها بسؤال العملاء وبملاحظة طريقة استخدامهم للمنتج أو الخدمة وبتحليل طبيعة ظروفهم. فيمكن عمل استقصاء للعملاء للشريحة موضع الدراسة لسؤالهم عن العوامل المؤثرة في اختيارهم للمنتج أو الخدمة وعن كيفية اختيارهم للمنتج أو الخدمة مثل 
ه كيف تقرر الاختيار بين المنتجات المعروضةه رتب العوامل الآتية تنازليا حسب أهمية كل عامل بالنسبة إليك: الجودة، السعر، الحجم، الماركة، مكان البيعه هل الذي تحب أن تجده في هذا المنتجه ما هي المنتجات التي تستخدمها ولماذا تختاره؟ ولماذا لا تستخدم المنتجات الأخرى 
هذه أمثلة لبعض الأسئلة العامة وقد يكون هناك أسئلة خاصة بكل منتج أو خدمة فمثلا لو أحببنا أن نسأل عن متطلبات البنات من سن السابعة إلى العاشرة عن الأشياء التي يحبونها في المجلات التي يقرؤونها 
ه كيف تختارين المجلات التي تقرئينها
ه لماذا تقرئين هذه المجلات
ه لماذا لا تقرئين المجلات الأخرى
ه هل تحبين قراءة قصص روائية في المجلات
ه هل تهتمين بفخامة الورق أم بسعر المجلة
ه من الذي يختار المجلات التي تقرئينهاه ما هي اللغات التي تعرفينها 
أحيانا يكون قرار الشراء نابع من أكثر من شخص فمثلا المجلات التي تقرأها بنت صغيرة يكون قرار شرائها مشتركا بينها وبين والدها ووالدتها فربما اختارت هي مجلة ما ولكن والدها يرفض أن يشتريها لها لأن سعرها عالي أو محتواها أكبر من سنها أو أنها غير مفيدة لتنمية مهاراتها وهكذا. في هذه الحالة يجب سؤال كل المشتركين في عملية الشراء 
في بعض الحالات يمكن التعرف على احتياجات العميل من متابعة أسلوب استخدامه فمثلا متابعة حركات الشخص المسن عند دخوله للسيارة توضح الاحتياجات الخاصة في شكل الباب وحركته. يمكننا كذلك التعرف على بعض هذه الاحتياجات من الخبرة السابقة في التعامل مع هذه الشريحة وردود فعل العملاء على منتجاتنا ومنتجات غيرنا – هذا إن كنا نعمل في هذه الشريحة منذ سنوات 
من الأخطاء الفادحة أن تعتبر أن العملاء يفكرون مثلك – أنت لست العميل حتى وإن كنت من مستخدمي هذا المنتج أو الخدمة وتنتمي لنفس الشريحة موضع الدراسة فأنت في هذه الحالة تمثل عميل واحد. الرجوع إلى العملاء أمر هام جدا لأنك قد تفترض افتراضات ليس لها أي قيمة عند العملاء. فمثلا عندما تكون أنت شخصا ثريا وتريد أن تستثمر في مطاعم سندوتشات الفول فإنك ستتصور أن المطعم لابد أن يكون له ديكور فاخر وأن تكون الإضاءة مميزة وأن يكون المطعم مكيفا، ولو سألت العميل ففي الغالب ستجد أنك كنت ستنشئ مطعما لنفسك وعائلتك وليس للعميل الذي يريد أن يحصل على سندوتش رخيص الثمن. أحد أصدقائي تصور أنه يمكنه أن يعمل في مجال تأجير شاشات البلازما للاجتماعات والندوات نظرا لكونه أفضل من البروجيكتور (داتا شو) وافترض أن هناك شركات تحتاج هذه الخدمة ولكنه قرر أن يختبر السوق فوجد أن الطلب على هذه الخدمة في بلدته يكاد يكون معدوم وأن الكثيرين لا يعرفون أساسا ما هي شاشات البلازما 
بالطبع يوجد لديك اعتراض على عملية سؤال العميل نظرا لصعوبتها أحيانا. إن كان المشروع صغير جدا والعملاء موجودين في كل مكان مثل طلبة المدارس فيمكن أن تعد استقصاء صغير وواضح ولا يحتاج وقتا طويلا للإجابة عليه ثم تعطيه لبعض الأصدقاء ليعطوه لأولادهم أو أقاربهم من الطلبة وكذلك يمكن أن تضعه في بعض المنتديات (على الشبكة الدولية) وتطلب من أعضاء المنتدى الإجابة عليه أو الحصول على إجابة من العملاء. كذلك يمكنك سؤال آخرين يعملون في نفس المجال من معارفك وأقاربك وأصدقائهم وكذلك من أناس لا تربطك بهم صلة فكثير من الناس يحب أن يتعاون إذا علم أنك جاد وتحتاج المساعدة. أما في حالة المشاريع الكبيرة فقد يكون بإمكانك الوصول إلى العملاء كذلك وقد يكون من الضروري اللجوء إلى مكاتب متخصصة في دراسة السوق لتقوم بهذا الأمر عنك. يمكنك كذلك أن تطلب من العملاء أن يجيبوا على استفساراتك مقابل أن تمنحهم تخفيض أو ما شابه 
أما عن المنافسة في هذه الشريحة فقد تعرفنا عليه من خلال تحليل القوى الخمس لبورتر. من معرفتنا باحتياجات العملاء وبطبيعة القوى المؤثرة على المنافسة يمكننا أن نتعرف على عوامل النجاح الرئيسية في كل شريحة. فعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت فرص دخول منافسين عالية وكان العميل يهتم بجودة المنتج فإن من عوامل النجاح الرئيسية تمييز المنتج عن غيره بصفات يرغب يحتاجها العميل. في بعض القطاعات يكون عدم تغيير المنتج أو الخدمة شيئا محببا للعملاء وفي هذه الحالة لا تكون القدرة التكنولوجية على التطوير عامل أساسي من عوامل النجاح. أحيانا يكون عدد الموردين قليلا وبالتالي يكون من عوامل النجاح الرئيسية عمل تحالف مع أحد الموردين 
لننظر إلى بعض الأمثلة التوضيحية. هذه الأمثلة لا تمثل تحليلا دقيقا للسوق وإنما تهدف لتوضيح الموضوع. يمكنك تحميل هذه الأمثلة كذلك من الرابط التالي
عوامل النجاح الرئيسية لكل شريحة.ppt




سابعا: تحديد موقعنا في دورة حياة القطاع
Industry Life Cycle Analysis 
لكل منتج دورة حياة تبدأ بتطوير المنتج ثم دخوله للسوق وتعرف العملاء عليه ثم مرحلة النمو وفيها تحدث زيادة في حجم المبيعات ثم مرحلة النضوج و فيها يكون حجم المبيعات ثابت تقريبا ثم مرحلة الانحدار. لكل صناعة كذلك دورة حياة و لكنها تكون أطول من دورة حياة كل منتج من منتجات هذه الصناعة. عند إعداد دراسة الجدوى أو خطة استراتيجية فإنه يهمنا أن نعرف هل القطاع الذي سنستثمر فيه في مرحلة نمو أم انحدار. كذلك فإنه يمكننا تحديد موقعنا في دورة حياة المنتج تحت الدراسة و توقع شكل هذا المنحنى بمعنى توقع طول المراحل التي لم تنته بعد. مراحل دورة الحياة هي



ه مرحلة التطوير Development
وفيها يتم تطوير المنتج ودراسة جدوى المشروع و إعداد الدراسات التسويقية. بالطبع هذه المرحلة لا يحدث فيها أي مبيعات ولا يكون هناك أي عائد بينما يتم الصرف على عملية التطوير و الدراسات. هذه المرحلة غير مبينة في الرسم أعلاه 
ه مرحلة التقديم Introduction
في هذه المرحلة يتم تقديم المنتج للسوق و تبدأ عملية البيع التي تنمو بشكل بطئ وتكون المصاريف التسويقية عالية للتعريف بالمنتج وتكلفة المنتج عالية نظرا لحجم المبيعات الصغير 
ه مرحلة النمو Growth
وفيها يحدث نمو عالي في المبيعات نظرا لمعرفة البعض بالمنتج وتبدأ تكلفة الوحدة في الانخفاض و تظهر الأرباح و تزداد مما قد يشجع آخرين على إنتاج نفس المنتجات أو منتجات شبيهة 
ه مرحلة النضوج Maturity
وفيها تزداد المنافسة و يزداد معدل نمو المبيعات حتى تكاد تكون ثابتة و تقل مصاريف التعريف بالمنتج 
ه مرحلة الانحدار أو الاضمحلال Decline
وفيها يقل الطلب على المنتج وتقل المبيعات و تقل الأرباح 
دورة حياة القطاع ما هي إلا تجميع لدورات حياة منتجات القطاع و بالتالي فإنها تكون أطول ولكنها تمر بنفس المراحل. طول فترة حياة القطاع أو المنتج تختلف من منتج لآخر ومن قطاع لآخر. فبعض المنتجات تتميز بدورة حياة طويلة جدا مثل المنتجات الغذائية، والبعض الآخر يتميز بدورة قصيرة مثل المنتجات المرتبطة بموضة معينة أو المنتجات التي يظهر لها بدائل بشكل سريع. بعض المنتجات تكون موسمية و لكنها تظل تخضع على المدى البعيد لمراحل دورة الحياة فمثلا المنتجات التي تباع في المصايف تصل إلى قمة المبيعات في الصيف وربما لا توجد مبيعات في الشتاء و لكن كلاً من هذه المنتجات قد مر بمرحلة التقديم و النمو يوما ما و قد يحدث أن يصل يوما ما إلى مرحلة الانحدار فتقل المبيعات في الصيف عن الأعوام السابقة 
لتحديد الموقع على المنحنى فإنه يلزمنا معرفة المبيعات في السنوات السابقة وهذه قد نحصل عليها من ميزانيات الشركات المعلنة أو من الإحصائيات المنشورة على الشبكة الدولية أو تلك التي يمكن الحصول عليها من جهات إحصائية أو مكاتب متخصصة. في حالة تعذر الحصول على البيانات الدقيقة فيمكننا سؤال العاملين في هذا المجال عن تطور المبيعات و ربما أمكننا معرفة معلومات عن طريق مقالات الجرائد و المجلات و التحليلات الاقتصادية. تذكر أننا نريد معرفة المرحلة التي نحن فيها الآن فإن كنا في مرحلة النضوج فإنه لا يهمن تحديد طول مرحلة التقديم بشكل دقيق و إنما يهمنا تقدير طول مرحلة النضوج أو الزمن الذي عنده نبدأ في الدخول في مرحلة الانحدار. تحديد بداية الانحدار – على افتراض أنها لم تبدأ- يتطلب معرفة بالسوق و بدائل المنتج أو الصناعة و الأسباب التي ستعجل أو تبطئ من الدخول في مرحلة الانحدار. هذه عملية تقديرية و لا نهدف منه لأن نقول أننا نتوقع الدخول في مرحلة الانحدار خلال سبع سنوات و خمسة أشهر و اثنا عشر يوما، و لكننا نهدف أن نتوصل إلى أن –على سبيل المثال- مرحلة الانحدار يتوقع أن تبدأ بعد ما لا يقل عن عشر سنوات أو –في حالة أخرى- خلال عامين أو ثلاث وهكذا. من الهام جدا في دراسة الجدوى تقدير قرب بداية فترة الانحدار أو النمو أو النضوج فالمشروع الذي يتوقع وصوله إلى الانحدار في خلال عامين لابد و أن يكون الربح المتوقع خلال عامين أو ثلاثة يغطي المصاريف و يدر ربحا مناسبا أما المشاريع التي لا يتوقع لها الوصول إلى فترة الانحدار خلال الأعوام القادمة فلا يشترط أن تكون مربحة خلال عامين فقط من بداية الإنتاج 
لماذا نزعج أنفسنا بذلك؟ لأننا نحتاج لتقدير حجم الطلب و لا يمكننا تقدير حجم الطلب إذا لم نكن على دراية بمعدل تغير الطلب العام في السوق. فإن كنا في مرحلة النمو فإنه يمكننا أن نتوقع زيادة كبيرة في حجم الطلب سنويا نتيجة لزيادة المعرفة بمنتجنا (خدمتنا) الجديدة و كذلك للزيادة الطبيعية في السوق عموما. أم إن كنا في مرحلة النضوج فلا يمكننا توقع زيادة في الطلب في القطاع وهكذا. بالطبع تحديد دورة حياة المنتج أو الخدمة تخدم أهدافا أخرى مثل استراتيجيات التشغيل و التسويق ففي المراحل الأولى للصناعة يكون التركيز على التطوير و الإبداع في المنتج أهم من تطوير العملية الإنتاجية، ويحدث العكس عند الوصول إلى مرحلة النضوج. كذلك فإن عملية التسويق في مرحلة التقديم يكون لها طابع يختلف عن مرحلة النضوج 
دورة حياة المنتج وخصائص المراحل تختلف من بلد إلى آخر فقد يبدأ المنتج في الظهور في بلد ما و بعدما يدخل في مرحلة النضوج يبدأ في الظهور في دولة أخرى. في هذه الحالة تكون دورة حياة المنتج في الدولة الأولى سابقة لتلك في الدولة الثانية. كذلك قد يبدأ المنتج أو القطاع في الانحدار في بلد و لا يحدث هذا في بلد آخر. فمثلا مازال في بعض الدول العربية استخدام عربات يجرها حمار بينما في دول أخرى اندثرت هذه العربات. خصائص المراحل تختلف في الدول المنتجة للتكنولوجيا عن الدول المستوردة لها فبينما تتميز مرحلة التقديم في الدول المنتجة للتكنولوجيا بتطوير المنتج و بالتكلفة العالية، لا يحدث هذا في الدول المستوردة للتكنولوجيا لأنها تستورد التكنولوجيا بعد ان تكون الدول المنتجة قد طورت المنتج و توصلت إلى أفضل الطرق لتقليل تكلفة الإنتاج و لكن ربما كانت الحاجة في الدول المستوردة للتكنولوجيا لموائمة بعض الأشياء الطفيفة مع ذوق و ثقافة البلد. كتب الإدارة عادة تتحدث عن دورة حياة المنتج باعتبار البلد المبتكر للمنتج و لم أر لأي دراسة عن هذه الدورة في الدول المستوردة للتكنولوجيا و لكن كما أوضحت فإنها قد تختلف في بعض الخصائص ولكنها ستتكون من نفس المراحل 

أمثلة: ماهو موقعنا في دورة حياة القطاعات التالية و متى تبدأ المرحلة التالية - هذه الأمثلة لتوضيح الموضوع والتمثل تحليلا دقيقا للسوق 

بيع سندوتشات الفول: مرحلة النضوج – الاستهلاك شبه ثابت أو يزيد زيادة طفيفة مع زيادة الإنتاج. لا يبدو أن فترة الانحدار متوقعة خلال سنوات عديدة 
تأجير خطوط التلفونات المحمولة في مصر: مرحلة النمو حيث نضاعف –تقريبا- عدد مستخدمي المحمول في مصر خلال عام بزيادة تصل إلى 7 مليون. فترة النضوج قد تبدأ خلال ثلاث سنوات لأن عدد السكان أقل من 10 سنوات هو حوالي 20 مليون ويوجد أكثر من 14 مليونا يستخدمون المحمول حتى آخر عام 2005 وإجمالي عدد السكان حوالي 70 مليون و بالتالي فيوجد حوالي 36 مليون أكبر من 10 سنوات ولا يستخدمون المحمول. من المؤكد أنه يوجد نسبة من هؤلاء لن تستخدم المحمول يوما ما منهم كبار السن أو فقراء أو متواجدين في مناطق نائية لا يهمهم استخدام التلفون المحمول و نفترض أن هؤلاء يمثلون 6 مليون. بمعدل الزيادة في استخدام المحمول عام 2005 وهو 7 مليون فإنه خلال عامين سيزيد عدد المستخدمين بزيادة قدرها 14 مليونا فيتوقع أن ال 16 مليونا الباقين سيبدؤون في استخدام المحمول على مدار سنوات أطول. وبالتالي فيكننا أن نقول أن مرحلة النضوج ستبدأ خلال عامين أو ثلاث 
بيع الكاميرات ذات الأفلام: الانحدار – بدأ الكثيرين في استخدام الكاميرات الرقمية بدل الكاميرات التقليدية
بيع تلفزيونات البلازما في مصر: مرحلة التقديم – مازال المبيعات قليلة و السعر مرتفع ومعرفة الناس به قليلة. لمعرفة بداية مرحلة النمو لابد من معرفة التطور التكنولوجي المتوقع و الذي قد يؤدي إلى انخفاض سعر الشاشات
________________________________________
: تحليل بيئة المجال (القطاع) - تحليل المنافسين 
ثامنا: تحليل المنافسين 
أحد الخطوات الأساسية في التخطيط الاستراتيجي هي تحليل المنافسين الرئيسيين. كذلك في حالة دراسة الجدوى فإننا نهتم بالتَعرُّف على إمكانيات المنافسين وأهدافهم لأن ذلك يؤثر على حسابات دراسة الجدوى فقد يكون مشروعنا رائعا و نَبني حساباتنا على حجم طلب ما مُعتقدين أن لن يقوم أحد بمنافستنا بينما يوجد منافس لديه إمكانيات وأهداف تجعله قادرا على منافستنا و بالتالي فإن حجم الطلب سيكون موزعا بيننا وبين ذلك المنافس. 
ماذا نريد أن نعرف عن المنافس؟ 
أولا: استراتيجيته: هل المنافس يهدف إلى تقديم جودة عالية أم سعر منخفض؟ هل هو يهدف إلى التوسع؟ 
ثانيا: أهدافه: هل هو يهدف إلى تحقيق ربحية سريعة أم إلى الربحية الكبيرة على المدى البعيد؟ هل هو يهدف إلى الربح أم أن المنافس شركة مملوكة للدولة تهدف إلى زيادة الإنتاج و المبيعات بالدرجة الأولى؟ هل هو مؤسسة عائلية تهدف إلى استغلال الوقت في العمل و لا تهتم كثيرا بتحقيقي ربح عالي؟ هل يهدف إلى تحقيق تقدم تكنولوجي على كل المنافسين؟ 
ثالثا: تصوره للقطاع (افتراضاته أو معتقداته عن القطاع): قد يكون المنافس يعتقد أنه لا يمكن استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات في هذا القطاع؟ قد يكون يعتقد أن نوعية معينة من المنتجات لا يمكن أن تكون مربحة؟ قد يكون المنافس يعتقد أن السوق في حالة الانحدار؟ 
رابعا: موارده وقدراته: 
ما مدى حدود موارده المالية؟
ما هي موارده البشرية (عدد- الكفاءة – المستوى التعليمي – الخبرة – السن – الولاء – التدريب)؟
ما هي موارده الفيزيائية (المعدات – الأدوات – المحلات – الموقع – المخازن)؟
هل يمتلك اسم تجاري كبير؟ ما مدى ولاء الناس لمنتجاته أو خدماته؟
ما هي قدراته في التصنيع؟ هل هو ناجح في تقليل التكلفة؟ هل عنده مرونة في تغيير مواصفات المنتج
هل لديه قدرته على التطوير؟ هل لديه قدرات بحثية؟
ما هي قدراته في التوزيع والبيع؟ ما مدى سرعته في الاستجابة للعملاء؟ ما هو مستوى خدمته للعملاء؟
ما هي قدراته التسويقية؟ ما هي ردود أفعاله على تغيرات السوق؟
ما هي قدراته الإدارية؟ ما مدى المرونة في مؤسسته؟ 

من هو المنافس؟ 
المنافس هو أي مؤسسة أو شخص يتنافس معك أو قد يتنافس معك. بالطبع يصعب –أحيانا- دراسة كل المنافسين و بالتالي يتم التركيز على أهمهم من ناحية التنافس على نفس الشريحة أو نفس المنطقة الجغرافية وبالتالي ندرس عدد من المنافسين الرئيسيين. هناك بعض المنافسين المحتملين مثل شركة تعمل في دول أخرى و لديها رغبة في التوسع فقد تقرر أن تستثمر في بلدك. لا بد من دراسة المنافسين المحتملين الرئيسيين. 
ما هو مصدر المعلومات؟ 
مصادر المعلومات عديدة منها: الصحف و المجلات العامة و المتخصصة، الشبكة الدولية، موقع المنافس على الشبكة الدولية، انطباعات العملاء، الميزانية المعلنة، تجربتك الشخصية مثل استخدامك لمنتجه أو خدمته، إعلاناته التجارية، المعارض التجارية التي يشارك فيها، كتالوجه، التحليلات الاقتصادية، تقارير حكومية معلنة، الندوات و المؤتمرات التي يشارك فيها، سياساته التسعيرية، المناقصات التي يطرحها في الجرائد أو في موقعه على الشبكة الدولية، سياساته في التوسع و شراء مؤسسات أخرى، إعلاناته التوظيفية، مقابلات تلفزيونية أو صحفية مع مديري الشركة 
تحليل موارد و قدرات المؤسسة
بعد أن قمنا بتحليل البيئة الخارجية نقوم بتحليل البيئة الداخلية و بالأخص مواردنا و قدراتنا وذلك حتى تكون الاستراتيجية متناسبة مع مواردنا و قدراتنا. في حالة المؤسسة القائمة فإننا ندرس موارد و قدرات المؤسسة. أما في حالة المشاريع الجديدة فإننا ندرس أيضا مواردنا و قدراتنا مثل القدرة على تقديم منتجات جديدة و الموارد المالية والخبرات وخلافه. تحليل موارد و قدرات المؤسسة يشبه إلى حد ما تحليل موارد و قدرات المنافسين والتي ناقشناها سابقا 
أولا: تحليل الموارد
Resources Analysis 
يمكن تقسيم الموارد إلى موارد ملموسة وموارد غير ملموسة و موارد بشرية 
ه الموارد الملموسة 
ه الموارد المالية مثل السيولة و مصادر التمويله 
ه الأصول الفيزيائية مثل المعدات و المحلات و المخازن و الأدوات و مخزون الخامات والموقع و مرونة استخدام المعدات في منتجات مختلفة 
ه الموارد غير الملموسة
ه السمعة: السمعة و الاسم التجاري 
ه موارد تكنولوجية أو فكرية: و براءات الاختراع و أسرار الصناعة و حقوق الملكية الفكرية وعلاقات الشركة مع الموردين 
ه الموارد البشرية و تشمل كفاءة العاملين وخبراتهم و مستواهم العلمي و ولائهم و مستوى التدريب ومعدلات الغياب و ترك الخدمة 
ثانيا تحليل قدرات المؤسسة
Capabilties Analysis 
القدرات هي نتيجة الاستخدام الجيد لمورد أو موارد متعددة فمثلا قد يكون لدى الشركة موارد بشرية على مستوى عال من الكفاءة و العلم وباستخدام هذا المورد و تدعيمه بالموارد المالية و الإدارية يكون لدينا قدرة على تطوير المنتجات. و كذلك قد يكون لدينا موارد بشرية وليس لدينا قدرة على تطوير المنتجات 
قدرات المؤسسة تشمل القدرة على التصنيع أو تقديم الخدمات، القدرة على الابتكار والتطوير، القدرة على التوزيع، القدرة على شراء المواد الخام، القدرة على تقليل تكلفة المنتج، القدرة على زيادة الإنتاج، القدرات الإدارية، القدرة على التخطيط والتنسيق، القدرة على إدارة الموارد المالية، القدرة على التوسع، القدرة على تقديم منتجات أو خدمات جديدة 
ما هي قدرات و موارد شركة أو منشأة جديدة وصغيرة؟ المنشآت الصغيرة تتميز بالمرونة و سرعة اتخاذ القرار بعكس المنشآت الكبيرة و التي تتطلب وقتا طويلا لاتخاذ القرارات. ألمشاريع الجديدة قد يكون لديها موارد تكنولوجية وفكرية مثل أفكار جديدة أو تكنولوجية حديثة. غالبا ما تكون الموارد المالية لمشروع صغير أقل من تلك المتاحة لمشروع مماثل بحجم كبير 
بعد تحليل قدراتنا و مواردنا فإننا نحتاج لمقارنة هذه الموارد و القدرات بالشركات المنافسة في ظل عوامل النجاح الأساسية لكل شريحة. كذلك فإننا نحتاج لدراسة كيفية خلق ميزة تنافسية بناء على هذه الموارد والقدرات. وهذا ما سوف نناقشه بمشيئة الله في المقالات اللاحقة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

تحليل الهيكل التنظيمي و الأنظمة الإدارية للمؤسسة 
الهيكل التنظيمي له تأثيره على قدرة المؤسسة على النجاح في أسواق معينة فعندما يكون الهيكل التنظيمي ميكانيكي فإنه من الصعب أن تنجح هذه المؤسسة في سوق يتطلب منتجات تتطور بسرعة لأن قدرة هذا الهيكل على التطوير السريع ضعيفة. وبالتالي فإن أحد أجزاء التخطيط الاستراتيجي هو دراسة الهيكل التنظيمي الحالي و انعكاساته على قدرات الشركة. كذلك فإننا ندرس الأنظمة الإدارية في الشركة التي تمكن الإدارة من التنسيق بين كافة الأنشطة مثل أنظمة المعلومات، التخطيط الاستراتيجي، الأنظمة المالية، أنظمة إدارة الموارد البشرية. كذلك فإنه من المهم دراسة ثقافة المؤسسة وهي مجموعة القيم التي تحكم تصرفات العاملين 
بعد أن قمنا بتحليل البيئة الخارجية نقوم بتحليل البيئة الداخلية و بالأخص مواردنا و قدراتنا وذلك حتى تكون الاستراتيجية متناسبة مع مواردنا و قدراتنا. في حالة المؤسسة القائمة فإننا ندرس موارد و قدرات المؤسسة. أما في حالة المشاريع الجديدة فإننا ندرس أيضا مواردنا و قدراتنا مثل القدرة على تقديم منتجات جديدة و الموارد المالية والخبرات وخلافه. تحليل موارد و قدرات المؤسسة يشبه إلى حد ما تحليل موارد و قدرات المنافسين والتي ناقشناها سابقا 
أولا: تحليل الموارد
Resources Analysis 
يمكن تقسيم الموارد إلى موارد ملموسة وموارد غير ملموسة و موارد بشرية 
ه الموارد الملموسة 
ه الموارد المالية مثل السيولة و مصادر التمويله 
ه الأصول الفيزيائية مثل المعدات و المحلات و المخازن و الأدوات و مخزون الخامات والموقع و مرونة استخدام المعدات في منتجات مختلفة 
ه الموارد غير الملموسة
ه السمعة: السمعة و الاسم التجاري 
ه موارد تكنولوجية أو فكرية: و براءات الاختراع و أسرار الصناعة و حقوق الملكية الفكرية وعلاقات الشركة مع الموردين 
ه الموارد البشرية و تشمل كفاءة العاملين وخبراتهم و مستواهم العلمي و ولائهم و مستوى التدريب ومعدلات الغياب و ترك الخدمة 
ثانيا تحليل قدرات المؤسسة
Capabilties Analysis 
القدرات هي نتيجة الاستخدام الجيد لمورد أو موارد متعددة فمثلا قد يكون لدى الشركة موارد بشرية على مستوى عال من الكفاءة و العلم وباستخدام هذا المورد و تدعيمه بالموارد المالية و الإدارية يكون لدينا قدرة على تطوير المنتجات. و كذلك قد يكون لدينا موارد بشرية وليس لدينا قدرة على تطوير المنتجات 
قدرات المؤسسة تشمل القدرة على التصنيع أو تقديم الخدمات، القدرة على الابتكار والتطوير، القدرة على التوزيع، القدرة على شراء المواد الخام، القدرة على تقليل تكلفة المنتج، القدرة على زيادة الإنتاج، القدرات الإدارية، القدرة على التخطيط والتنسيق، القدرة على إدارة الموارد المالية، القدرة على التوسع، القدرة على تقديم منتجات أو خدمات جديدة 
ما هي قدرات و موارد شركة أو منشأة جديدة وصغيرة؟ المنشآت الصغيرة تتميز بالمرونة و سرعة اتخاذ القرار بعكس المنشآت الكبيرة و التي تتطلب وقتا طويلا لاتخاذ القرارات. ألمشاريع الجديدة قد يكون لديها موارد تكنولوجية وفكرية مثل أفكار جديدة أو تكنولوجية حديثة. غالبا ما تكون الموارد المالية لمشروع صغير أقل من تلك المتاحة لمشروع مماثل بحجم كبير 
بعد تحليل قدراتنا و مواردنا فإننا نحتاج لمقارنة هذه الموارد و القدرات بالشركات المنافسة في ظل عوامل النجاح الأساسية لكل شريحة. كذلك فإننا نحتاج لدراسة كيفية خلق ميزة تنافسية بناء على هذه الموارد والقدرات. وهذا ما سوف نناقشه بمشيئة الله في المقالات اللاحقة
________________________________________
الميزة التنافسية والاستراتيجيات الأساسية
الميزة التنافسية
Competitive Advantage 
هي أن يكون لدى المؤسسة ما يميزها عن غيرها و يؤدي إلى زيادة ربحيتها- أمثلة 
مصنع يمتلك منافذ توزيع في بلاد عديدة 
مطعم يبيع آيس كريم بطعم ممتاز مقارنة بأي مطعم آخر 
تاجر استورد التكنولوجيا الحديثة أسرع من غيره 
مصنع يستطيع صناعة ملابس بتكلفة أقل من المصانع الأخرى التي تنتج نفس الجودة 
لاحظ أن الميزة التنافسية فد تستمر لوقت فصير أو تستمر لسنوات عدة. ما الذي يؤدي إلى وجود ميزة تنافسية؟ الميزة التنافسية تنشأ نتيجة لعوامل داخلية أو عوامل خارجية

العوامل الخارجية: تغير احتياجات العميل أو التغيرات التكنولوجية أو الاقتصادية أو القانونية قد تخلق ميزة تنافسية لبعض المؤسسات نتيجة لسرعة رد فعلهم على التغيرات. التاجر الذي استورد التكنولوجيا الحديثة والمطلوبة في السوق أسرع من غيره استطاع خلق ميزة تنافسية عن طريق سرعة رد فعله على تغير التكنولوجيا و احتياجات السوق. من هنا تظهر أهمية قدرة المؤسسة على سرعة الاستجابة للمتغيرات الخارجية وهذا يعتمد على مرونة المؤسسة و قدرتها على متابعة المتغيرات عن طريق تحليل المعلومات و توقع التغيرات. 

العوامل الداخلية: هي قدرة المؤسسة على امتلاك موارد و بناء (أو شراء) قدرات لا تكون متوفرة لدى المنافسين الآخرين. فالمطعم الذي ينتج آيس كريم بطعم مميز و محبب لدى العميل تمكن من خلق ميزة تنافسية عن طريق بناء خبرات في إعداد الآيس كريم أو عن طريق استئجار من لديه طريقة مميزة لإعداد الآيس كريم. الإبتكار والإبداع لهما دور كبير في خلق ميزة تنافسية. لا ينحصر الإبداع هنا في تطوير المنتج أو الخدمة و لكنه يشمل الإبداع في الاستراتيجية و الإبداع في أسلوب العمل أو التكنولوجيا المستخدمة و الإبداع في خلق فائدة جديدة للعميل. 
المحافظة على الميزة التنافسية
Sustaining Competitive Advantage 
قد نتمكن من خلق ميزة تنافسية و لكن سرعان ما يقلدها المنافسون و بالتالي تزول الميزة التنافسية. الموارد والقدرات التي بنيت عليها الميزة التنافسية تؤثر في سهولة أو صعوبة تقليده فكلما كانت هذه الموارد يصعب نقلها و يصعب تقليدها كلما استمرت الميزة التنافسية لمدة أطول. كذلك فإن اعتماد الميزة التنافسية على العديد من الموارد و القدرات يجعل من الصعب معرفة أسباب هذه الميزة التنافسية و كيفية تقليدها. فمثلا قد يكون لدى مطعم ما موقع جيد و بالتالي تكون له ميزة تنافسية و لكن في الأغلب يكون من السهل على المنافسين امتلاك مواقع في نفس الموقع أما أن يكون لدى المطعم قدرة على تقديم الطعام بسرعة تفوق المطاعم الأخرى فهذا أمر يصعب تقليده لأنه يعتمد على مهارات و أنظمة إدارية لا تكون واضحة للمنافسين 
الأنواع الرئيسية للميزة التنافسية

مايكل بورتر (أستاذ بجامعة هارفارد) يرى أن الميزة التنافسية تنقسم إلى نوعين 
أ- التميز في التكلفة
Cost Advantage
تتميز بعض الشركات بقدرتها على إنتاج أو بيع نفس المنتجات بسعر أقل من المنافسين. هذه الميزة تنشأ من قدرة الشركة على تقليل التكلفة 
ب- التميز عن طريق الاختلاف أوالتمييز
Differentiation Advantage
شركات أخرى تتميز بقدرتها على إنتاج منتجات أو تقديم خدمات فيها شئ ما له قيمة لدى العملاء بحيث تتفرد به عن المنافسين

و بالتالي فهو (بورتر) يرى أنه يوجد ثلاث استراتيجيات رئيسية 
أ- استراتيجية أقل تكلفة
Cost Leadership Strategy
و فيها تكون استراتيجية الشركة تقليل التكلفة بالطبع مع المحافظة على مستوى مقبول من الجودة. مثل الكثير من المنتجات الصينية في الوقت الحالي 
ه استراتيجية التمييز
Differentiation Strategy
وفيها تكون استراتيجية الشركة أن تقدم منتجات أو خدمات متميزة عن تلك المقدمة من شركات منافسة وبالتالي فإن العميل يقبل أن يدفع فيها سعر أعلى من المعتاد. مثال منتجات شركة سوني 
ه استراتيجية التركيز
Focus Strategy
في هذه الاستراتيجية تركز المؤسسة شريحة معينة من السوق و تحاول تلبية طلباتهم وبالتالي فإن المؤسسة في هذه الحالة تهدف إلى تحقيق التميز في المنتجات أو السعر أو كلاهما. مثال حلاق الأطفال

هذه التقسيمات التي اقترحها بورتر لاقت اهتماما و في المقابل لاقت بعض النقد. فيرى آخرون أنه يمكن لمؤسسة أن تهدف إلى تقليل التكلفة و تقديم منتجات مميزة في آن واحد فالشركات اليابانية استطاعت تقديم جودة عالية بسعر قليل. و كذلك فقد يؤدي التميز إلى اكتساب حصة كبيرة في السوق مما يؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاج و الحصول على وفورات الحجم (قلة تكلفة الوحدة نتيجة إنتاج حجم أكبر). كذلك فإن أي مؤسسة لا يمكنها ان تغفل عن السعر و لا أن تغفل عن الجودة و لا عن احتياجات العملاء 
على الرغم من هذه الانتقادات فإن نظرية بورتر ما زالت واسعة الانتشار. ولو كان لي أن أقدم وجهة نظري فإن نظرية بورتر تساعد على تحديد استراتيجية واضحة. فالاستراتيجية تهدف إلى وضوح الاتجاه و سير جميع العاملين في اتجاه واحد فمن الصعب أن تكون الاستراتيجية تحقيق التميز و السعر المنخفض. كذلك فإنه من المفهوم ضمنا أن من يهدف إلى التميز فإنه لن يستثمر بلا حدود و لن ينسى السعر الذي يمكن أن يقبله العميل وكذلك من يهدف إلى الوصول إلى أقل تكلفة لن ينسى الجودة المقبولة لدى العميل و قد يحاول أن يجعل المنتج متميزا بعض الشئ و لكن الأولويات في الحالتين مختلفة. و لو نظرنا إلى كثير من الحالات لوجدنا أن المفاضلة بين التكلفة و الجودة موجودا فيما عدا في حالة وجود تطور تكنولوجي أو إداري فريد مثل سياسات تقليل الفاقد التي اخترعها اليابانيون أو اختراع تكنولوجيا جديدة للإنتاج وهو ما لا يكون متوفرا لدى معظم الشركات. و يمكنني ان أصيغ الاستراتيجيات الثلاث حسب فهمي الخاص كالآتي: 
ه استراتيجية تقليل التكلفة مع المحافظة على جودة مقبولة بالإضافة إلى تطوير المنتج بما لا يتعرض مع سياسة تقليل التكلفة 
ه استراتيجية التميز بتقديم منتجات فريدة مع محاولة تقليل التكلفة بما لا يتعارض مع سياسة التفرد و التميز 
ه استراتيجية التركيز على شريحة أو شرائح محددة بما يمكن من تقديم خدمة متميزة لها من حيث الجودة او السعر أو الاثنين معا 
ماذا نستفيد من ذلك؟ 
أولا: لا بد أن نحرص على وجود ميزة تنافسية و أن نبحث في القدرات و الموارد التي نملكها أو التي يمكن أن نبنيها أو نشتريها حتى نعرف كيف نوظفها للحصول على ميزة تنافسية 
ثانيا: يجب أن نحرص على استمرارية الميزة التنافسية أطول فترة ممكنة و أن نخلق ميزات أخرى تحل محل الميزات التي قاربت على فقدان التأثير 
ثالثا: لا بد أن نحاول استغلال التغيرات الخارجية لخلق فرص تنافسية أو على الأقل لمواجهة الميزة التنافسية للآخرين 
رابعا: لا بد أن نركز جهدنا على زيادة قدراتنا و مواردنا المرتبطة بالميزة التنافسية الحالية و المستقبلية 
خامسا: لا بد من تحديد الاستراتيجية التي نتبعها من الاستراتيجيات الرئيسية الثلاث كاتجاه عام حتى نستطيع استغلال الموارد والقدرات لتحقيقيه 
سادسا: لا بد من معرفة الوسائل العامة التي تؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفة أو التميز و هذا ما سأناقشه في المقالات التالية إن شاء الله
المنافسة بتخفيض التكلفة…Cost Leadership Strategy
يونيو 26, 2006 في 12:16 مساءاً • Filed under مشاريع جديدة, علم الإدارة 
ناقشنا الأنواع الرئيسية للميزة التنافسية و هي انخفاض التكلفة و تميز المنتجات. نناقش هنا وسائل الوصول إلى قلة التكلفة. قد يظن البعض أن الشركة التي تريد أن تكون أقل تكلفة من مثيلاتها فعليها أن تقلل الإنفاق والاستثمار. هذا ليس صحيحا ولكن عليها أن توجه الإنفاق والاستثمار بحيث تقل تكلفة المنتج فقد تستثمر هذه الشركة في أتمتة الإنتاج لأن هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل تكلفة وحدة المنتج. هناك أساليب عامة لتقليل التكلفة وهي 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) الحجم
Economies of Scale
من المعلوم أن تكلفة المنتج تقل كلما زاد حجم الإنتاج لأن التكلفة الثابتة يتم توزيعها على حجم الإنتاج وبالتالي تقل قيمة التكلفة الثابتة لوحدة المنتج. فلو كانت القيمة الكلية للتكلفة الثابتة هي 1000 جنيه فإن التكلفة الثابتة للوحدة هي 10 جنيهات في حالة إنتاج 100 وحدة، وتقل التكلفة الثابتة للوحدة إلى 5 جنيهات في حالة إنتاج 200 وحدة. بالطبع هذا لا يعني زيادة الإنتاج بغض النظر عن حجم الطلب لأن هذا سيزيد تكلفة التخزين وتكلفة المنتجات التالفة ويضعف قدرة الشركة على سرعة الاستجابة لمتغيرات السوق. ولكن المؤسسة التي تحاول تبني استراتيجية التكلفة المنخفضة عليها أن تسعى إلى زيادة حصتها في السوق بما يصل بالإنتاج إلى الطاقة القصوى

للوصول إلى وفورات الحجم فإن بعض الشركات تندمج لتكوين شركة واحدة حتى يتم توزيع تكلفة تطوير منتج جديد وتكلفة التسويق على كم مبيعات أكبر وبالتالي تقل تكلفة المنتج بما يسمح بتحقيق أرباح أو زيادتها. كذلك قد تتجه بعض الشركات لعمل تحالف (اتحاد) استراتيجي مع شركة منافسة لتحقيق مصلحة مشتركة مثل شراء المواد الخام للشركتين معا لأن هذا يزيد من القدرة على التفاوض مع الموردين، أو إنشاء موقع إلكتروني كمشترك للشراء مثل الموقع الذي أنشأته الشركات الأمريكية لصناعة السيارات (كوفيسنت). كذلك انظر إلى اتحاد ستار لشركات الطيران والذي يقلل من تكلفة الشركات المشتركة حيث لا يلزمها أن يكون لها رحلات عديدة في كل الأماكن لأن عملاءه يمكن أن يستقلوا أي رحلة من رحلات أي شركة في الاتحاد 
لاحظ أن حجم الإنتاج الكبير له مساوؤه مثل الخسائر الفادحة عند انخفاض حجم الطلب لأن التكلفة الثابتة الكبيرة يتم تحميلها في هذه الحالة على عدد قليل من وحدات الإنتاج. كذلك فإن حجم الإنتاج الكبير يعني تقليل المرونة في الاستجابة إلى رغبات العميل وكذلك يجعل هناك صعوبة في إنتاج منتجات بمواصفات مختلفة. هذا مثال يوضح فائدة وجود استراتيجيه فإن كنت تنافس على أساس التكلفة المنخفضة فأنت تفضل إنتاج حجم كبير، أم إن كنت تنافس عن طريق التميز وإنتاج مواصفات مختلفة لإرضاء شرائح مختلفة فإنك تهتم بالمرونة وقد يناسبك حجم إنتاج أصغر 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) المجال
Economies of Scope
عندما تعمل شركة في عدة مجالات متشابهة فإنها تتمتع بوفورات المجال أي الوفورات التي تحدث بسبب اشتراك مجموعة خدمات أو منتجات في مجال واحد كمثل مقهي انترنت وكتابة رسائل وتدريب على الحاسب فإن نفس الأجهزة تستخدم لهذه الأغراض المختلفة. جدير بالذكر أن هذا قد يؤدي إلى عدم التركيز على أي من هذه المجالات وكذلك قد يؤدي ذلك إلى عدم اقتناع العميل بالخدمة المتنوعة التي تشعر بعدم التخصص. ما يعنينا هنا أن المؤسسة أن المؤسسة التي تريد ان تنافس عن طريق التكلفة المنخفضة فإن عليها أن تحاول استخدام وفورات المجال إذا كان لديها منتجات أو خدمات في نفس المجال. وهذا قد يحدث بين مجموعة شركات عن طريق الاشتراك في الدعاية وبالتالي تقليل تكلفة الدعاية لكل شركة وهذا ملاحظ في الإعلانات التلفزيونية التي تعلن عن منتجين غير متنافسين ولكن لهم علاقة ما ببعضهم مثل الإعلانات المشتركة للغسالات والمنظفات. هذا الأسلوب يفيد أيضا المؤسسات الصغيرة جدا حيث يمكنها من الوصول إلى عدد كبير من الناس بتكلفة ممكنة بالنسبة لهذه المؤسسات. كذلك قد تشترك مجموعة شركات في عملية التوزيع أو مندوبي المبيعات 
اقتصاديات (وفورات) التعلم
Economies of Learning
عندما نبدأ في إنتاج منتج جديد فإننا نتعلم خطوات الإنتاج قبل بدء الإنتاج ولكن التعلم لا يتوقف فإننا نكتسب مهارات ونتفهم أسباب عيوب المنتج كلما أنتجنا عدد أكبر من هذا المنتج وبالتالي فنحن نتعلم بمرور الزمن. هذا التعلم يؤدي إلى انخفاض واضح في تكلفة الوحدة. إذن فقدرة المؤسسة على التعلم المبكر تؤدي إلى قدرتها على تخفيض التكلفة وبالتالي فالشركة التي بدأت في إنتاج نفس المنتج منذ سنة تكون تكلفتها أقل من الشركة التي تبدأ هذا العام (بافتراض استخدام نفس التكنولوجيا). كذلك فإن المؤسسة التي لديها القدرة على التعلم بسرعة وعلى نقل الخبرات بين العاملين ستصل إلى تكلفة أقل أسرع من مثيلتها التي بدأت الإنتاج في نفس الوقت. كلما زاد حجم المبيعات وبالتالي حجم الإنتاج كلما أسرعنا بالتعلم لأننا سننتج وحدات أكثر في فترة أقل . 
تكنولوجيا الإنتاج
Production Technology
أحد وسائل تخفيض التكلفة هو الاستثمار في بناء وشراء تكنولوجيا تؤدي إلى تخفيض التكلفة. التكنولوجيا الحديثة تساعد على تحسين كفاءة العملية الإنتاجية وبالتالي تقليل التكلفة. قد تساعد التكنولوجيا الحديثة على تقليل زمن إنتاج وحدة المنتج وبالتالي تقليل تكلفة العمالة أو قد تؤدي إلى استخدام طاقة كهربية أقل أو تساعد في تقليل الفاقد من المواد الخام. بالطبع استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة يتطلب من العاملين تعلم أساليب جديدة وبالتالي يستصحبه تكلفة التعلم والتي ينبغي أن تؤخذ في الاعتبار إذا كان التوفير من التكنولوجيا الحديثة قليلا. كذلك يجب دراسة الفائدة الحقيقية من التكنولوجيا الحديثة وعدم التسرع باقتنائها بدون دراسة حقيقية فمثلا المصنع الذي يعمل خمس ساعات من ساعات العمل الثمان لن يوفر شيئا إذا أنتج نفس الكمية في ثلاث ساعات 
تغيير التكنولوجيا قد يحتاج إلى تغييرات في المنظمة نفسها أو في الهيكل التنظيمي أو تخصصات العاملين أو مسئولياتهم وبالتالي لابد أن ننجح في القيام بهذه التغييرات حتى نستفيد من استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة. أحيانا يغفل المدير عن أبعاد تطبيق تكنولوجيا جديدة وضرورة الإعداد لذلك بإشراك العاملين في دراسة هذه التكنولجيا وتدريب العاملين ودراسة المشاكل المتوقعة ودراسة الصعوبات التي واجهت الشركات التي سبقتنا في تطبيق هذه التكنولوجيا ودراسة تأثير هذه التكنولوجيا على الهيكل التنظيمي وأسلوب العمل 
تصميم العمل
Process Design
يمكن تحقيق كفاءة أكثر للعمليات عن طريق إعادة تصميمها والذي قد يصاحب استخدام تكنولوجيا حديثة أو يكون باستخدام نفس التكنولوجيا. يوجد دائما فواقد في العمليات وهذه الفواقد يمكن تقليلها بتحليل العملية جيدا ودراسة سبل تحسينها. فمثلا قد نستطيع تقليل وقت إنتاج الوحدة بإعادة تنظيم العملية الإنتاجية وذلك قد يكون بالاستغناء عن بعض الأعمال المكررة أو دمج عمليتين في عملية واحدة أو تنظيم تدفق الخامات بشكل منتظم أو تبسيط العمل أو وضع الأدوات في مكان قريب من العامل وهكذا 
أحيانا تذهب إلى ميكانيكي السيارات فتجد أنه يستغرق وقتا طويلا في البحث عن بعض الأدوات نتيجة لعدم تنظيمه أو وجودها في مكان بعيد عن متناول يده – هل يمكن إعادة تنظيم المكان بحيث يوفر هذا الميكانيكي وقته. رأيت في الولايات المتحدة الطبيب يعمل بأسلوب مختلف عن الأسلوب المعتاد لدينا فمثلا طبيب العيون يوجد لديه عدة غرف للكشف والممرضة تقوم بأعمال الكشف البسيطة مثل فحص العين وقياس ضغط العين وتكتب النتائج وتعطيها للطبيب الذي يأتي إلى المريض لعمل الدور الذي لا تستطيع الممرضة القيام به وبالتالي يأخذ وقتا قصيرا مع المريض ثم ينتقل إلى المريض في الغرفة المجاورة وهكذا. وبالتالي فهذا الطبيب يستغل معظم وقته في القيام بعمله الأساسي فهو لا ينتظر المريض حتى يجلس ويستريح ويقوم بالجلوس في مكان الكشف وربما خلع بعض ملابسه. كثير من العمليات يمكن إعادة هندستها بحيث نزيد من كفاءتها 
تصميم المنتج
Product Desing
يمكن تصميم المنتج بحيث يحقق نفس الوظيفة ولكن بتكلفة إنتاج أقل. فمثلا يمكن محاولة توحيد كثير من الأجزاء بحيث تنتج هذه الأجزاء بحجم كبير ثم تستخدم في منتجات عديدة. كذلك يمكن تصميم المنتج بحيث يسهل تجميعه أو بحيث يمكن الاستغناء عن بعض الأجزاء أو بحيث يسهل تشغيل الأجزاء وهكذا. كذلك قد نجد مواد تؤدي نفس الوظيفة وتكون تكلفتها أقل. يمكن تصميم الخدمات كذلك بحيث تكون تكلفتها أقل فمثلا يمكن تصميم مكان الانتظار بحيث يسع عدد أكبر من العملاء (بالطبع بما لا يتسبب في شعورهم بالضيق) ويمكن أن يتم تحديد المواعيد مسبقا وجعل مكان الانتظار صغيرا جدا لأنه عادة لا ينتظر سوى شخص أو اثنين وكذلك يمكن تصميم المكان بحيث يسهل تنظيفه وحراسته وصيانته 
تكلفة المواد والعمالة وخلافه
Input Costs
تقليل تكلفة المواد والخامات والطاقة وخلافه هي أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتقليل التكلفة. بينما تبدو تكلفة هذه الأشياء ثابتة فإنها تختلف من شركة لأخرى ويمكن اتباع أساليب معينة لتقليلها. فمثلا التحالف مع شركة مماثلة لشراء الخامات الرئيسية كجهة واحدة يمكننا من قدرة أفضل على التفاوض حيث أن حجم مشتريات الشركتين أفضل من حجم إنتاج شركة واحدة. كذلك فإن اختيار مكان المشروع قد يمكننا من تقليل تكلفة نقل المواد أو الحصول على مواد أرخص أو عمالة أقل تكلفة. التحالف مع موردين لمدة طويلة يمكننا من الحصول على أسعار أفضل أو جودة أفضل أو كلاهما لأن المورد في هذه الحالة يكون حريصا على هذا التعاقد طويل المدى والذي يضمن له حجم مبيعات معين لعدة سنوات 
استغلال الطاقة الإنتاجية: القدرة على استغلال الطاقة الإنتاجية يقلل تكلفة الوحدة كذلك فإن القدرة على موائمة الطاقة الإنتاجية لحجم الطلب يقلل التكلفة. عند انخفاض الطلب قد تتمكن الشركات التي تتخلص من الطاقة الإنتاجية الزائدة بسرعة من تحقيق ميزة انخفاض التكلفة عن غيرها


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

الكفاءة العامة للمؤسسة لتقليل التكلفة
Overall Effectiveness of the Organization
كفاءة إدارة الشركة تؤثر على نجاح تقليل التكلفة. بعض الشركات تنجح في أن تجعل تقليل التكلفة ثقافة لدى العاملين وتحفزهم على اقتراح الأفكار التي تؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفة وتكافؤهم على تقليل التكلفة 
كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأساليب؟ 
يمكن توضيح هذه الخطوات باختصار كما يلي 
أ- يتم دراسة تكلفة كل عملية من عمليات سلسلة القيمة (كما يسميها بورتر) : توريد الخامات والأجزاء، التخزين، البحوث والتطوير والتصميم، التصنيع، التجميع، الاختبار والفحص، تخزين المنتجات، التسويق والبيع، التوزيع، خدمة ما بعد البيع وخدمة الموزعين
ب- تحديد العمليات التي لها أكثر تكلفة فأحيانا تكون الخامات تشكل النسبة الأكبر من التكلفة وأحيانا تكون العمالة
ت- تحديد تـكلفة كل عملية مقارنة بشركات مثيلة إن أمكن ذلك
ث- تحديد وسائل تقليل التكلفة لكل عملية
ج- تحديد فرص تقليل التكلفة
ح- تحديد الخطوات التنفيذية ومتابعة التنفيذ
احذر الآتي 
أ- الأخطاء في تقدير التكلفة بسبب تقارير غير دقيقة
ب- التركيز على تقليل التكلفة بما يجعل المنتج غير مقبولا لدى العميل
ت- عدم إشراك العاملين والاستماع لأفكارهم فإن العاملين يكون لديهم القدرة على الإتيان بأفكار عظيمة لتقليل التكلفة
ث- تقليل الاستثمار الذي يؤدي إلى تقليل التكلفة
ج- تقليل الإنفاق بشكل يؤدي إلى أضرار أكثر على المدى البعيد مثل عدم الإنفاق على صيانة المعدات حيث يؤدي إلى انهيار المعدات على المدى البعيد
ح- إرضاء النفس بأن التكلفة تقل عن طريق تحاليل
________________________________________
المراجع
Contemporary Strategy Analysis, R. Grant, Blackwell, Fourth Edition, 2002
________________________________________
كيف تنافس بتمييز منتجك أو خدمتك
أحد الاستراتيجيات التي اقترحها بورتر هي استراتيجية التمييز أو Differentiation Strategy بمعنى جعل منتجك أو خدمتك فريدا بشكل يجعل له قيمة خاصة عند العملاء. لا حظ أن استراتيجية التمييز تختلف عن تجزئة السوق وتلبية احتياجات شرائح مختلفة فقد نقسم السوق ونتبنى استراتيجية التكلفة المنخفضة وقد نختار أيضا سياسة التمييز 
من المهم أن ندرك أن معنى المنتج أو الخدمة هو كل الأشياء الملموسة وغير الملموسة التي يستفيد منها العميل عند شرائه للمنتج أو الخدمة. فمثلا مصنع الملابس يبيع ملابس فالعميل يهتم بشكل الملابس والخامة المصنوعة منها ووجود ألوان مناسبة ومقاسات مناسبة والتغليف الجيد ومنافذ البيع وخدمة ما بعد البيع (القدرة على استبدال الملابس أو ردها). في حالة مطعم سمك فإن العميل يهتم بجودة الوجبة بالإضافة إلى مستوى الخدمة وديكورات المطعم والمساحة الخالية بين الكراسي والمناضد وسرعة تقديم الوجبة والأطعمة التكميلية من حلويات ومشروبات وفاكهة وسلطات ونظافة المكان وهيئة العاملين ومكان المطعم وجودة دورة المياه. فعلينا ألا نحصر تفكيرنا في المنتج الرئيسي بل نفكر في كل ما له قيمة عند العميل. إذن فما هي الجوانب التي نركز عليها حتى نصل إلى هذا التميز 
أولا- تحليل احتياجات العميل: تمييز المنتج أو الخدمة يهدف إلى تقديم قيمة مضافة للمنتج تلبي احتياجات العميل وبالتالي يتقبل العميل أن يدفع في منتجنا سعر أعلى من المعتاد. لذلك فإنه من المهم أن نعرف ما هي احتياجات العميل والتي لا تلبيها المنتجات المعروضة في السوق وأن ندرس القيمة التي يمكن أن يدفعها العميل مقابل هذه الخدمة 
هذا يتم باستخدام بحوث التسويق فمثلا يمكن عمل مقابلات شخصية فردية مع العملاء وسؤالهم عن كيفية اتخاذهم لقرار الشراء وما يحبونه ويفتقدونه في المنتجات الحالية وعن طريقة استخدامهم لهذا المنتج وعن أي احتياجات مرتبطة بهذا المنتج. ويمكن استخدام أسلوب الملاحظة بمعنى ملاحظة استخدام العملاء للمنتج فإن هذا قد يساعدنا على اكتشاف بعض الأشياء التي يمكن تحسينها في المنتج. يمكننا كذلك مناقشة الأمر مع مجموعة من العملاء في آن واحد والحصول على آرائهم. وكذلك يمكننا إرسال استقصاء لعملاء بالبريد أو تقديمه لهم عند شرائهم شيئا من منتجاتنا. يلاحظ أن العميل لابد أن يشعر بأن هذا الأمر جاد وأن له مقابل مثل كوبونات تخفيض أو ما شابه 
ثانيا- قدرة عالية على تطوير المنتجات / الخدمات : القدرة على تطوير المنتجات تختلف من مؤسسة لأخرى لأنها تتطلب إدارة ناجحة لعملية التطوير. يوجد العديد من الوسائل التي تساعد على نجاح عملية التطوير وسوف أحاول الكتابة عن هذا الموضوع في مقال أو مقالات منفصلة إن شاء الله. الأتجاه الحديث لتنظيم عملية التطوير هو أن يتم تشكيل فريق من العاملين في المؤسسة في التخصصات المختلفة: التسويق، التصميم، البحوث، التصنيع، المحاسبة، المشتريات وربما تخصصات أخرى كذلك، ويشترك هؤلاء في تطوير المنتج من البداية إلى النهاية. هذا الأسلوب يتميز بأن المختص بالتصنيع سيبدى آراءه من البداية كما وأنه سيشعر باحتياجات العميل، وكذلك المختص بالتسويق سيكون لديه علم من البداية بتأثير بعض الإضافات للمنتج على التكلفة وعلى الربحية وهكذا 
ثالثا- قدرة تسويقية عالية: قياس دراسة احتياجات العميل وتطوير المنتج يحتاجان قدرات تسويقية عالية. كذلك فإن الشركات التي تبيع منتجات متميزة تحتاج إلى القدرة على إقناع العملاء بفائدة منتجهم وأن القيمة المضافة ستعود عليهم بفائدة تناسب سعر المنتج. كذلك فإن بناء سمعة جيدة للعلامة التجارية أمر هام في حالة تبني استراتيجية التميز لأن وجود شهرة للعلامة التجارية بالجودة والأداء المرتفعين يجعل العميل على استعداد لأن يدفع مقابل مادي أعلى لأن العلامة التجارية هي شبه ضمان لجودة المنتج. تحتاج استراتيجية التميز إلى استخدام أساليب تسويقية توضح هذا التميز مثل ضمان المنتج لأن هذا يبين ثقة الشركة في منتجها 
رابعا- التركيز على التطوير والإبداع: المؤسسة التي تنافس عن طريق تمييز منتجاتها/خدماتها تحتاج أن تشجع العاملين على الإبداع والتطوير. الإبداع يحتاج إلى وجود مرونة بينما تخفيض التكلفة تحتاج على الرقابة. شركة ثري إم والتي تشتهر بقدراتها الإبتكارية العالية تسمح للعاملين في البحوث والتطوير لتخصيص 15% من وقتهم لدراسة أي مشروع يكون الموظف مقتنعا به بدون أن يحتاج إلى موافقة مديريه. جوجل تعطي العاملين فيها مرونة في ساعات العمل وتجد تصميم المبنى الرئيسي غير مألوف حيث يوجد به العديد من وسائل الترفيه. كثير من الشركات تغفل عن القيمة العظيمة للأفكار التي يمكن أن يقدمها العاملون في المؤسسة على كافة المستويات 
خامسا- البحوث: البحوث هي الأساس الذي تعتمد عليه الشركات المتقدمة تكنولوجيا لإنتاج منتجات جديدة مثل شركات السيارات والأجهزة الكهربية والإلكترونية والأدوية وغيرها. مع الأسف فإن الأغلب من المشاريع في العالم العربي تعتمد على استخدام تكنولوجيا مستوردة ولا يتم عمل بحوث لتطويرها محليا وبالتالي تجد وظيفة البحوث ضعيفة جدا. بصفة عامة فإن الكثير من المؤسسات الصغيرة لا تحتاج البحوث لتطوير منتجها مثل المحلات والمطاعم والصناعات الصغيرة ومقدمي الخدمات التقليدية. ولكن تذكر أن التطوير لا يتوقف على وجود إدارة بحوث فكثير من المنتجات تتطور باستخدام تكنولوجيا موجودة بالفعل وقد تكون مستخدمة في مجال آخر أو بدون لأي تغيير تكنولوجي أو علمي 
سادسا- الكفاءة العامة للمؤسسة لتقليل التكلفة: كفاءة إدارة الشركة على إدارة عمليات التطوير للمنتجات المختلفة هي أحد الدعائم الأساسية لنجاح استراتيجية التميز 
كيف يمكن تطبيق هذه الأساليب؟ يمكن توضيح هذه الخطوات باختصار كما يلي
•	يتم دراسة كل عملية من عمليات سلسلة القيمة (كما يسميها بورتر) : توريد الخامات والأجزاء، التخزين، البحوث والتطوير والتصميم، التصنيع، التجميع، الاختبار والفحص، تخزين المنتجات، التسويق والبيع، التوزيع، خدمة ما بعد البيع وخدمة الموزعين
•	تحديد طرق التميز الرئيسية لكل عملية
•	يتم اختيار أساليب التميز التي تناسب المؤسسة وتناسب السوق واحتياجات العملاء وتتناسب مع بعضها
•	تحديد الخطوات التنفيذية ومتابعة التنفيذ 
احذر الآتي
•	تطوير المنتج بدون دراسة احتياجات العملاء
•	تقديم منتجات عظيمة بأسعار غير مقبولة من العملاء
•	فقدان التركيز على الاستراتيجية فمثلا لا تحاول اختيار أرخص الأرضيات لمحل ملابس وأنت تريد أن تكون محل لبيع الملابس الغالية والمتميزة
•	زيادة الاستثمار في التطوير بشكل لا يتناسب مع الموارد المالية المتاحة 











تحليل مالي للمؤسسة
أحد العناصر الأساسية لتحليل موارد وقدرات المؤسسة هو التحليل المالي و مقارنته بالمنافسين. هذا التحليل يفيدنا في معرفة قدراتنا بالنسبة للمنافسين و قدرتنا على الدخول في أسواق تتطلب استثمارات ضخمة و قدرتنا على استثمار رأس المال 
بالنسبة للمشاريع الجديدة فإن هذا التحليل يكون مقتصرا على مواردنا المالية المتوقعة و المتاحة مع تحليل الموارد المالية للمنافسين. بالنسبة للشركات القائمة بالفعل فإن التحليل يشتمل على تحليل للقوائم المالية ومقارنتها بالقوائم المالية للمنافسين إن كانت متاحة. من المؤشرات الأساسية في هذا التحليل هو النسب المالية مثل نسبة الربح إلى عائد البيع، نسبة الربح إلى حقوق المساهمين، نسبة العائد إلى الأصول، نسبة التداول ….إلخ. كذلك فإننا ندرس إلى التدفق النقدي وصافى الربح والديون. تحليل القوائم المالية يعطينا فكرة جيدة عن نقاط القوة و الضعف لدينا و لدى المنافسين 
التحليل المالي يتطلب دراية بمبادئ المحاسبة و لذلك فسوف أشرحه شرحا مفصلا منفصلا بعد أن نسترسل في باقي خطوات التخطيط الاستراتيجي و دراسة الجدوى
________________________________________
تحليل الموارد و القدرات وتأثيرها على عوامل النجاح الأساسية
يونيو 28, 2006 في 11:25 am • Filed under مشاريع جديدة, علم الإدارة 
في المرحلة الحالية نكون قد قمنا بتجزئة السوق ودراسة عوامل النجاح الأساسية لكل شريحة وكذلك درسنا قدراتنا ومواردنا وكذلك بالنسبة للمنافسين. نريد الآن أن نصل إلى صورة نلخِّص فيها هذه التحاليل ونربطها ببعضها بما يساعدنا على اقتراح خيارات استراتيجية أو التأكد من الخيار الذي اخترناه مسبقا (في حالة دراسة مشروع جديد محدد). نستخدم لذلك ما يشبه مصفوفة القرارات - وهي عملية يسيرة ومفيدة - كالآتي 
ه في العمود الأول سنسجل الموارد والقدرات الأساسية بغض النظر عن تقييمنا في كل منها 
ه في العمود الثاني نسجل وزن نسبي لكل مورد أو قدرة بحسب أهميته لعوامل النجاح الأساسية لهذه الشريحة بحيث يكون المجموع 100 فالشيء الهام يأخذ وزن أكبر والأقل أهمية يأخذ وزن أقل وهكذا. بالطبع هذا الوزن معتمد على دراستنا المسبقة للسوق ولاحتياجات العملاء وطبيعة القطاع. هذا الوزن النسبي يتم تقديره بناء على هذه الدراسات وهو عملية تقديرية 
ه في العمود الثالث يتم تسجيل تقديرنا لمستوانا في كل مورد وقدرة بحيث يكون التقدير من 1 إلى 10 فعندما يكون لدينا موارد مالية عظيمة فإن تقدير الموارد المالية يكون 9 أو عشرة، وعندما تكون مواردنا الفيزيائية ضعيفة فإن تقديرها يكون ضعيفا وهكذا. بمعنى أن 1 تعنى أقل مستوى و10 تعني أعلى مستوى 
ه في الأعمدة التالية نكرر ما فعلناه في العمود الثالث ولكن بالنسبة للمنافسين فنسجل تقديرنا لكل مورد وقدرة للمنافس الأول في العمود الرابع ثم المنافس الثاني في العمود الخامس وهكذا 
ه في العمود الأخير نحسب نسبة مستوانا في كل قدرة ومورد بالنسبة لأفضل مستوى لكل المتنافسين بما فيهم نحن مضروبا في 10. فمثلا إذا كانت قدراتنا على التوزيع والبيع هي 7 وأفضل مستوى لمنافس في قدرة البيع والتوزيع هي 9 فإننا نسجل7/9 وهي تساوي 0.7777 بالضرب في عشرة تصبح 7.7. مثل آخر: افترض أن مستوانا في الموارد المالية هي 9 ومستوى أفضل منافس هو 8 فإننا نسجل 9/9 أي واحد وبالضرب في عشرة تصبح 10-لاحظ أن أفضل تقدير هو تقديرنا في هذه الحالة أي 9 
ه في الصف الأخير نسجل حاصل جمع (ضرب مستوى كل قدرة ومورد في الوزن النسبي لعوامل النجاح الأساسية) وبالتالي نحصل على رقم من 1 إلى 10 يعبر عن المستوى العام لكل شركة في هذه الشريحة. الخانة الأخيرة تعبر عن مستوى شركتنا في هذه الشريحة مقارنة بالمنافسين 
مثال- لنفترض أننا مؤسسة تُصْدِر مجلات ونريد تحليل مواردنا وقدراتنا في الشرائح المختلفة مقارنة بالمنافسين 
أولا: شريحة المجلات العامة للقارئ العادي متوسط الدخل- في مقالة سابقا افترضنا أن عوامل النجاح لهذه الشريحة هي: التكلفة المنخفضة، القدرة على تنوع المقالات، تقديم مقالات مثيرة، التوزيع المنتشر، الاستمرارية 

ثانيا: شريحة المجلات للقارئ المثقف متوسط الدخل افترض أن عوامل النجاح الأساسية هي: وجود مقالات جيدة لكتاب كبار، تكلفة متوسطة، مقالات مترجمة، جودة الطباعة 

ثالثا المجلات للقارئ العادي متوسط عالي الدخل افترض أن عوامل النجاح الأساسية هي: طباعة فاخرة وغلاف فاخر، وجود موضوعات تتعلق بالديكور والموضة ومشاهير المجتمع 

هذه الأمثلة تبين كيف أن بعض الموارد والقدرات واختلاف عوامل النجاح الرئيسية لكل شريحة تجعل مؤسسة ما في وضع تنافسي عالي في شريحة بينما هي في وضع أقل في الشريحة الأخرى 
بالنسبة للشركات الجديدة تكون كثير من الموارد ضعيفة ولكن ينبغي أن نبني هذه الموارد والقدرات التي تناسب عوامل النجاح الرئيسية للشرائح التي نستهدفها 
ملحوظة: هذه الأمثلة لا تمثل تحليلا دقيقا لسوق المجلات ولكنها تهدف لتوضيح الموضوع
________________________________________







ملخص لقدرات المؤسسة في كل شرائح السوق
ملخص لقدرات المؤسسة في كل شرائح السوق
بعد أن قمنا بتحليل مواردنا و قدراتنا في كل شريحة مقارنة بالمنافسين مع اعتبار عوامل النجاح الأساسية لكل شريحة، نريد الآن أن نضع هذا في صورة مختصرة 
نستخدم لذلك جدول نُلَخِّص فيه قدراتنا في كل شريحة بحيث نأخذ في الاعتبار الشرائح التي نعمل بها و تلك التي قد نُخطط لنبدأ في العمل فيها. يمكن للتيسير أن نستخدم ثلاثة ألوان: الأحمر يعني ضعيف، الأصفر يعني متوسط، و الأخضر يعني جيد. بهذه الطريقة نستطيع أن ندرك الشرائح التي تناسبنا. بالطبع قد تكون مواردنا وقدراتنا في شريحة ضعيفة حاليا ولكننا قد نقرر الدخول فيها ولكن في هذه الحالة سيكون علينا الاستثمار في زيادة مواردنا و قدراتنا في تلك الشريحة. افترض أننا نعمل في مجال إصدار وطباعة المجلات و نحن حاليا نصدر مجلات تستهدف ثلاث شرائح وقد نفكر في إصدار مجلات مستقبلا تستهدف شريحتين أخريين وهي شريحة الأطفال وشريحة النساء 

كما ترى فهذا الجدول يلخص كثير من الأشياء التي قد بحثناها وييسر عرضها. أحب أن انوه على أن بعض تفاصيل إعداد دراسة جدوى و التخطيط الاستراتيجي يمكن دمجها أو تغييره فقد نكتفي بدراسة الموارد و القدرات مع عوامل النجاح الرئيسية عن هذا الجدول أو نكتفي بتجميع مستوانا العام في كل شريحة من الجداول السابقة وهكذا. المهم أننا ندرك أن 
ه هناك عوامل نجاح رئيسية مختلفة لكل شريحة
ه مواردنا وقدراتنا قد تكون مناسبة لعوامل النجاح في شريحة ما و لا تكون كذلك في شرائح أخرى
ه مستوى نجاحنا في كل شريحة يجب أن يقارن بالمنافسين 
هكذا نكون قد لخصنا قدرتنا على النجاح في شرائح معينة وكنا في بداية الدراسة قد حللنا مدى جاذبية كل شريحة. قد تكون قدراتنا مناسبة لشريحة جذابة وفي هذه الحالة سنكون سعداء بالاستثمار فيها، ولكن ماذا لو كانت مواردنا وقدراتنا مناسبة لشريحة سيئة تعاني من ضعف الطلب وتناقصه وضعف الربحية وذلك مع وجود شرائح جذابة لا تناسب قدراتنا ومواردنا الحالية؟ في هذه الحالة قد يكون القرار الصائب هو الخروج من الشريحة الحالية وتحسين مواردنا وقدراتنا التناسب الشرائح الجذابة والاستثمار فيها. هذا يشبه العامل الماهر في مهنة متجهة للاندثار بسبب التطور التكنولوجي مثلا، فالتفكير السليم هو أن يبدأ في اتقان مهنة أخرى
ربط جاذبية الشرائح بقدرتنا التنافسية
يونيو 29, 2006 في 9:34 am • Filed under مشاريع جديدة, علم الإدارة 
الخطوة التالية في التخطيط الاستراتيجي هي اختيار شرائح السوق التي سنستهدفها بمنتجاتنا أو خدماتنا. لاختيار الشرائح المناسبة نحتاج لربط قدرتنا التنافسية بجاذبية كل شريحة. توجد طريقتان لربط قدرتنا التنافسية في شريحة ما مع جاذبية الشريحة 
الطريقة الأولى: طريقة بي سي جي
BCG Growth-Share Matrix
BCG: Boston Consulting Group






هذه الطريقة تعتمد على 
ه نسبة الحصة السوقية في كل شريحة مقاسة ب حجم حصتنا التسويقية بالنسبة إلى حصة أكبر منافس. فلو كانت حصتنا التسويقية هي 25% وحصة أكبر منافس هي 50% تصبح حصتنا النسبية هي 0.5 
ه حجم نمو الطلب لهذه الشريحة 
يتم رسم موقعنا على هذين المحورين بدائرة يتناسب قطرها مع حجم المبيعات لكل شريحة. هذا الأسلوب يؤدي إلى وقوع الشريحة في واحدة من أربع مربعات 
ه البقرة الحلوب: هذا القسم يعبر عن الشريحة نتمتع فيها بحصة سوقية عالية و لكن حجم الطلب فيها لا يزيد وهذا أقرب إلى مرحلة “النضوج”. هذه الشريحة تعطي عائد عالي ومستقر. قد نستفيد من هذه الشرائح لتميل مشاريع استثمارية في شرائح أخرى “النجوم” 
ه الكلاب: هذا القسم يعبر عن الشرائح التي يكون نموها ضعيفا وحصتنا السوقية فيها صغيرة وبالتالي قد نفكر في أن نحاول التخلص منها 
ه علامة الاستفهام: هذا القسم يعبر عن الشرائح التي لها نمو عالي ولكن حصتنا التسويقية فيها ضعيف فنتساءل هل نستطيع زيادة حصتنا التسويقية فيها أم لا 
ه النجوم: هذا القسم يعبر عن شرائح نتمتع فيهل بحصة تسويقية عالية ويكون معدل نموها عالي. الاستراتيجية المتوقعة هي أن نستثمر لزيادة إنتاجنا في هذه الشرائح 

الطريقة الثانية: طريقة جي إي / ماكنزي
GE/McKinsey Portfolio Planning Matrix
GE: General Electric Co.
McKinsey: Consulting Co. 
هذه الطريقة تختلف عن الطريقة الأولى في أنها تستخدم عدة مؤشرات لقياس الجاذبية وكذلك عدة مؤشرات لقياس القدرة التنافسية. فتقاس الجاذبية ب 
ه حجم الطلب 
ه معدل نمو حجم الطلب 
ه الربحية 
ه شدة المنافسة 
أما القدرة على المنافسة فتقاس ب 
ه نسبة الحصة السوقية إلى الحصة السوقية لأكبر منافس 
ه نسبة نمو الحصة السوقية 
ه الميزات التنافسية المختلفة 
ه العائد على المبيعات مقارنة بأفضل المنافسين

يتم تقدير العوامل المذكورة عاليه ثم يتم توقيع كل شريحة بدائرة يتناسب قطرها مع حجم المبيعات. هذا الأسلوب يؤدي إلى وقوع الشريحة في واحدة ثلاث أقسام 
ه الحصاد: شرائح لها جاذبية ضعيفة وقدرتنا التنافسية فيها ضعيفة. هذه الشرائح قد نفكر في أن نتخلص منها 
ه الاستمرار: شرائح إما نموها عالي أو قدرتنا التنافسية فيها عالية. هذه الشرائح يتوقع أن نبقي عليها 
ه الاستثمار: شرائح نتمتع فيها بقدرة تنافسية عالية وهي كذلك لها جاذبية عالية. بالطبع يتوقع أن نستثمر في هذه الشرائح

يلاحظ أنه يمكنك أن توضح في أي من الطريقتين اتجاه حركة الشريحة المتوقع مستقبلا بسهم او أن توضح حركتها في السنوات السابقة. كذلك يمكنك رسم دوائر توضح موقف المنافسين في كل شريحة وبهذا يكون موقفنا وموقف المنافسين موقعا على نفس الرسم كما في المثال التالي

مقارنة بين الأسلوبين: الطريقة الأولى أبسط وأيسر في الاستخدام لأنها تعتمد على مؤشرين وكلاهما كمي. الطريقة الثانية أكثر تعقيدا وتعتمد على عوامل عديدة نوعية (تعتمد على التقدير وليست مقاسة). ولكن الطريقة الأولى تغفل كثير من العوامل التي تؤخذ في الاعتبار في الطريقة الثانية. كذلك فإن الطريقة الثانية لا تهمل وقوع شريحة في منطقة الوسط. 
نقد الأسلوبين: يعتمد نقد الأسلوبين على اعتبار أنها تعطي قرارات استراتيجية حاسمة حسب وقوع الشريحة في أي من الأقسام الأربعة (أو الثلاث في الحالة الثانية) لأن هذا لا ينطبق على كل الأحوال. فقد يكون السوق في نمو و لا نحتاج للاستثمار لزيادة مبيعاتنا. ما أراه أن هذه وسائل لتوضيح الوضع الحالي بطريقة مبسطة وكذلك توضح الاستراتيجيات العامة لكل شريحة ولكن علينا أن نحلل ذلك في حالتنا الخاصة. فمثلا بعض الشركات تكون في وضع تنافسي سيء جدا ثم تقوم باتخاذ إجراءات تجعل وضعها التنافسي رائعا فتكون في هذه الحالة قد نقلت شرائح من قسم “الكلاب” إلى قسم “البقرة الحلوب” أو من “علامة الاستفهام” إلى “النجوم” وهكذا. لإأرى أن هذه الوسائل جيدة جدا و لكن يجب أن تستخدم كوسيلة مساعدة فقط 
ملحوظة: أعتقد أن الترجمة العربية لا بد أنت تغير المسميات فنسمي قسم “الكلاب” بقسم “البقرة الهزيلة” أو “الماعز الهزيلة” أو “الدجاجة المريضة”


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

تحليل المشاكل باستخدام مخطط هيكل السمكة
مايو 4, 2006 في 8:29 am • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, علم الإدارة, عام 
مخطط السبب والتأثير هو أحد الوسائل الجيدة للوصول إلى أسباب مشكلة ما. ويمكن استخدام هذا المخطط في تحليل أي مشكلة بغض النظر عن طبيعتها بمعنى أنك يمكن أن تستخدمه لتحليل مشكلة شخصية أو مشكلة في صناعة السيارات أو مشكلة في لعبة كرة السلة. هذا المخطط يسمى بالإنجليزية FishBone Diagram أو
Cause and Effect Diagram. أستعرض هنا أسلوب استخدام هذا المخطط
هذا المخطط يهدف إلى حصر جميع الأسباب التي قد تؤدي إلى المشكلة المراد حلها. فبدلاً من حصر تفكيرنا في الأسباب المعتادة فإن هذا المخطط يساعدنا على التفكير في كل الأسباب الممكنة وبالتالي الوصول إلى السبب أو الأسباب الحقيقية والتي قد تكون غير متوقعة. هذا المخطط 
يسهل أيضاً عرض المشكلة وتوضيح الأسلوب الذي اتبع في الوصول إلى الحل. من فوائده أيضاً أنه يجبر الجميع على التفكير في المشكلة بعمق بدل من التسرع في اقتراح الحلول. خطوات الاستخدام كالآتي
أولاً: ارسم الجزء الأول من المخطط ودون وصف المشكلة المراد حلها في رأس السمكة. حاول كتابة المشكلة بشكل دقيق ومختصر. افترض أننا نتج شوكولاتة وأننا نعاني من كثرة الشكاوي من جودة المنتج 

ثانياً: اجتهد في كتابة العناصر الأساسية المكونة أو المؤثرة على المنتج أو الخدمة مثل
مشكلة إنتاجية: المعدات – بيئة العمل – الخامات – العمالة – القياسات
مشكلة فشل فريق كرة القدم: المدرب – اللاعبين – الإدارة – مكان التدريب – التحفيز – الملابس 
مشكلة قلة عدد زوار مطعم: نوعية الطعام – جودة الطعام – العاملين – تصميم المطعم – الأدوات – مستوى الخدمة 

ثالثاً: اكتب كل الأشياء المؤثرة على كل سبب من الأسباب الرئيسية. لاحظ أنك تكتب كل ما هومؤثر في هذا السبب أو العنصر ولا تستبعد أو تقيم أي شيء في هذه المرحلة. لا تهمل أي سبب بغض النظر عن توقعك لعلاقته بالمشكلة الأصلية 

رابعاً: يتم تحليل كل الأسباب المدونة في المخطط. بعض الأسباب يمكن استبعادها نتيجة لوجود معلومات متاحة تؤكد أن هذا السبب غير موجود لدينا. البعض الآخر قد يحتاج عمل فحوصات أو إجراءات للتأكد من كون هذا السبب حقيقي. وبالتالي فسننتهي ببعض الأسباب المحتملة وبعد الفحص والقياسات نصل إلى سبب أو أسباب حقيقية

يمكن رسم هذا المخطط في اجتماع يحضره كل من له علاقة بالمشكلة المراد حلها وهذا هو الأسلوب الأفضل أو أن يقوم برسمه شخص واحد مسئول عن حل هذه المشكلة. يسمى هذا المخطط بمخطط عظم السمكة أو هيكل السمكة أو مخطط إيشيكاوا. كما ترى فهذا الأسلوب سهل الاستخدام ويساعد على الوصول إلى الأسباب الحقيقية في وقت قصير. . كذلك فإنه يفيد في تنظيم التفكير حيث أن كل الأسباب مدونة وما يتم استبعاده لا يتم الرجوع إليه مثلما يحدث في المناقشات الشفهية. حاول أن تجرب أن تستخدمه لحل مشكلة ما حتى تشعر بقيمة هذا الأسلوب
مخطط هيكل السمكة- مثال
مايو 9, 2006 في 5:47 am • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, علم الإدارة 
أحب أن أوضح مخطط هيكل السمكة بمثال آخر. افترض أننا نريد أن ندرس أسباب ضعف مستوى التعليم في بلدٍ ما أو مدينةٍ ما. فنبدأ بكتابة المشكلة ثم جميع الأسباب الرئيسية. كما ذكرت في المقالة السابقة فنحن نكتب كل ما يمكن أن يؤثر على حدوث المشكلة بغض النظر عن كون هذا السبب موجود في حالتنا أو لا بمعنى أن عملية تقييم الأسباب لا تتم في وقت رسم المخطط و لكن بعد الانتهاء من تجوين كل الأسباب المحتملة. الخطوة الثالثة هي كتابة كل الأسباب الفرعية بنفس الأسلوب. ألخطوة الأخيرة هي تقييم الأسباب للانتهاء بمجموعة من الأسباب التي تحتاج الدراسة أو التطوير.





بالطبع يمكنك أن تضيف أسبابا أخرى فالهدف من هذا المثال هو توضيح فكرة مخطط هيكل السمكة
منحنى باريتو……Pareto Chart
أبريل 11, 2007 في 6:29 مساءاً • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, الصيانة, علم الإدارة, عام 

عندما نُحاول حل مشكلة لها الكثير من الأسباب فإننا نُواجه مشكلة تحديد الأسباب أو الحلول الأكثر أهمية. فعلى سبيل المثال عندما نواجه مشكلة العيوب المتكررة في المنتج فإننا نجد أن هناك الكثير من الأسباب ويُمكننا التغلب على كل سبب بمجموعة من الحلول. ولكن أين نبدأ؟ أمامنا حلول كثيرة وبالطبع كلها تحتاج مجهود وموارد مادية فهل نختار بعض الحلول بطريقة عشوائية أم يجب أن نطبق كل الحلول في آنٍ واحد؟ هذا هو السؤال الذي يُجيب عنه منحنى باريتو Pareto Chart
ما هو منحنى باريتو؟
هو منحنى بياني يُرَتِّب الأسباب من حيث حَجم تأثيرها في المشكلة محل الدراسة. ففي المثال السابق قد يكون هناك أسباباً عديدة مثل سوء حالة الماكينات أو ضعف المهارات الفنية للعاملين أو عيوب في المادة الخام أو أخطاء في تداول المنتج أو أخطاء في تغليف المنتج أو عيوب في التصميم. لِرسم منحنى باريتو علينا تحديد نسبة العيوب من كل سبب من هذه الأسباب كأن نأخذ فترة زمنية مناسبة ونحدد عدد العيوب من كل سبب. ثم نقوم بتحديد نسبة العيوب الناشئة عن كل سبب إلى العدد الكلي للعيوب بمعنى ان نحدد النسبة المئوية للعيوب الناشئة عن كل سبب. بعد ذلك نقوم بترتيب الأسباب من حيث النسب المئوية للعيوب بدءً بالأكبر فالأقل وهكذا. وأخيرا نرسم منحنى كالموضح أدناه






بِنَظرة سريعة للمنحنى نَتَّفِق جميعا على أننا يجب أن نبدأ بمعالجة أخطاء العمالة الإنتاجية لأنها تتسبب وحدها في 60% من مشاكل جودة المنتج. من الواضح كذلك أننا قد نلجأ لتحسين خالة الماكينات الإنتاجية كخطوة ثانية. ماذا نسنتنج كذلك من هذا المنحنى؟ إن عُيوب التصميم وعيوب المواد الخام ليست ذات أهمية مقارنة بباقي الأسباب فهما يُمَثِّلان 3% فقط من العيوب
من هنا كان استخدام منحنى باريتو أو منحنى الأولوليات أمرا مفيدا جدا لأنه يساعدنا على تحديد الأولويات بدلا من تشتيت الجهد والموارد في التغلب على أسباب ليست ذات تأثير. حاول أن تتذكر الاجتماعات والمناقشات التي حضرتها والمماثلة لهذا الموضوع. هل تم تحديد الأولويات بهذه الطريقة أم أن الحاضرين ظلوا يتحدثون عن أسباب عديدة ليس لها أي تأثير؟ في غياب المعلومات الرقمية في الجدول فإنك تسمع في الاجتماعات من يقول: لقد حدث عيب في المنتج بالأمس نتيجة سوء التصميم، وتسمع الآخر يقول: لا لا لا إن عيوب المواد الخام هي الأساس، وتسمع آخر ينفعل قائلا: يا أساتذة كيف لنا أن نرفع جودة المنتج مع وجود أخطاء متكررة في التغليف، يجب أن نبدأ بالتغليف. وتستمر المناقشة غير المثمرة والمبنية على التخمين وينتهي الأمر بالاتفاق على البدء بالسبب الذي تبناه أعلى الأعضاء صوتا أو أعلاهم منصبا.
منشأ منحنى باريتو؟
فكرة منحنى باريتو منشأها مبدأ باريتو أو قانون 80 - 20 والذي يعني أنه في أغلب الأحيان فإن 20% من الأسباب تتسبب في 80% من النتائج. لا يشترط ان تحقق القاعدة في جميع الأحوال بنسبة 80% و 20% ولكن قد تختلف قليلا ولكن في معظم الأحيان ستجد ان جزء قليل من الأسباب تسبب في الكم الأكبر من النتائج. ولذلك كان منحنى باريتو مفيد ا لأنه يبين لنا الأسباب التي تتسبب في معظم النتائج
استخدامات منحنى باريتو
منحنى باريتو ليس خاصا بمشاكل جودة المنتج فقط فهو مفيد في دراسة أي مشكلة لها أسباب متعددة أو لتحديد الأسباب الرئيسية لنجاح شيء ما. فمثلا إذا كنا نريد أن ندرس سبب انخفاض إيرادات مطعم فول أو مطعم دجاج فإننا نقترح أسبابا عديدة ولكننا نحتاج معرفة الأسباب الأهم ولذلك فقد نقوم بسؤال العملاء السابقين والحاليين عن أي مشاكل يجدونها في المطعم وفي الوجبات ومن نتيجة هذا الاشتقصاء نرسم منحنى باريتو ونكتشف الأسباب الرئيسية
عندما نريد زيادة إقبال العملاء على منتجنا فإننا قد نلجأ إلى زيادة مصاريف التسويق ولكن ما هي أفضل قنوات التسويق؟ هل نقسم زيادة المصاريف على كافة القنوات بالتساوي أو أن علينا ان ندرس وسيلة التسويق الأكثر تأثيرا في مبيعاتنا. للقيام بذلك علينا أن نسأل العملاء عن وسيلة التسويق التي عرَّفتهم بمنتجنا وبناء عليه نرسم منحنى باريتو ونتعرف على قنوات التسويق الأكثر تأثيرا وتلك التي ليس لها تأثير نسبي كبير
منحنى باريتو ومخطط هيكل السمكة
من المناسب جدا أن يتم استخدام منحنى باريتو مع مخطط هيكل السمكة Fish Bone Diagram فكلاهما يستخدم لحل نفس نوعية المشاكل أو الأمور، وهي الأمور التي لها أسباب كثيرة ولا يمكن تحديدها بطريقة حسابية. في هذه الحالات يكون من المناسب استخدام مخطط هيكل السمكة للوصول إلى كل الأسباب المحتملة للمشكلة ثم استخدام مخطط باريتو لتحديد الأسباب الأهم وتلك التي لا تأثير لها
اختيار العينة المناسبة
ينبغي العناية باختيار عينة ممَثِّلة للمشكلة تحت الدراسة ولذلك يجب إلقاء نظرة على البيانات وعلى تغيرها. فمثلا لا تأخذ بيانات عيوب الجودة في شهر واحد إذا كان هناك أعطال كثيرة تظهر في أوقات أو مواسم محددة مثل فترة الصيف أو في فترات زيادة الإنتاج. فمثلا لوأردنا دراسة كيفية مواجهة أمراض الأطفال فلا يصح أن نأخذ بيانات فترة عدة أشهر لأن هناك امراضاً تنتشر في فصل محدد من السنة مثل مرض الأنفلونزا الذي ينتشر في الشتاء. هذا لا يعني أنه ينبغي أن تكون العينة دائما ممثلة لسنوات كاملة أو عدة أشهر فقد تكون عينة صغيرة معبرة طالما أنها تشمل كل الأسباب ولا يوجد سبب يتكرر بشكل أكثر في أوقات خارج حدود العينة المستخدمة في الدراسة
اختيار المقاييس
استخدم المقاييس المناسبة لتأثير الأعطال مثل عدد الأعطال أو تكلفتها. أحيانا ننسى الهدف من الدراسة ونعتمد على مقاييس ليست مُعَبِّرة. فمثلا عند دراسة مشكلة مُعِدة ما فإننا نركز على تكلفة الأعطال أو التوقف الذي يصاحبها أي عدد ساعات التوقف. أما أن نعتمد على طول زمن إصلاح العطل عند حدوثه فهذا غير معبر لأن بعض الأعطال قد يتكرر مرة واحدة في العام ويستغرق عشر ساعات فإصلاحه بينما العطل الآخر قد يتكرر ثلاثون مرة ويحتاج ساعة واحدة لإصلاحه كل مرة. لا شك أننا ينبغي أن نبدأ بالعطل الذي يكلفنا ثلاثين ساعة من التَوَقُّف سنويا
تقسيم الأسباب إلى مجموعات
عندما نرسم منحنى باريتو فإننا قد نلجأ إلى تجميع الأسباب في مجموعات مثل: قصور في المهارات الفنية للمشغلين أو سوء صيانة المعدات الإنتاجية وذلك بسبب كثرة الأسباب. ينبغي العناية عند تقسيم الأسباب إلى مجموعات لكي لا يكون هناك انحياز لسبب أو لمجموعة أسباب. فمثلا لا تُقَسِّم بعض الأسباب إلى أجزاء كثيرة وتقوم يتجميع أسباب أخرى في مجموعة واحدة بل يجب أن يكون هناك نوع من التماثل. فلو قمنا بتجميع مشاكل المعدات كسبب واحد وقمنا بتقسيم مشاكل المواد الخام إلى أسبابها الفرعية فإن ذلك قد يؤدي إلى ظهور مشاكل المعدات كسبب ذي تأثير عظيم في حين أننا لو قسمنا مشاكل المعدات بشكل مماثل لتقسيم مشاكل المواد الخام فقد تختلف النتيجة تماما.
كذلك ينبغي الانتباه إلى عدم تكرار السبب وذلك قد يحدث بذكر سبب آخر هو في حقيقته نتيجة للسبب الأول. فمثلا قد يكون هناك مشكلة في موانع التسريب في المعدات وبالتالي يحدث تسرب دائم للزيت مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل متكررة. في هذه الحالة يكون انخفاض مستوى الزيت نتيجة لسوء حالة موانع التسريب وبالتالي لا يصح أن نكتب انخفاض مستوى الزيت كسبب منفصل ما لم يكن قد حدث لسبب آخر
مواقع ذات صلة بالموضوع
Basic Tools for Process Improvement
Basic Tools for Analyzing Data
Pareto Chart
Pareto Principle

أغسطس 6, 2006 في 6:26 am • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, المحاكاة, علم الإدارة 
المحاكاة باستخدام الحاسب هي أحد الوسائل الحديثة المستخدمة لدراسة العمليات الصناعية والخدمية. المحاكاة -وهي أحد وسائل الهندسة الصناعية- تستخدم لدراسة مشاريع التطوير والاستثمار. تأمل المثال التالي
أنت مدير مسئول عن مصنعٍ به ماكينة واحدة. هذه الماكينة تستغرق 10 دقائق لتصنيع قطعة واحدة. ما الذي يحدث إذا استخدمنا ماكينة تحتاج خمس دقائق فقط لإنتاج قطعةٍ واحدة
من اليسير أن نجيب بأن الإنتاج سيزيد إلى الضعف
ماذا لو كانت هذه الماكينة تنتج منتج نصف مصنع ويتم استكمال التصنيع في ماكينة أخرى. في هذه الحالة يتوقف الإنتاج على الماكينة التي تستغرق وقتا أطول
نحن هنا نفترض افتراض لا يتحقق في أغلب الحالات. نحن نفترض أن وقت التشغيل هو وقت ثابت. في الواقع يختلف وقت التشغيل من قطعة لأخرى وكذلك تحدث أعطال في الماكينة بشكل عشوائي وبعض المنتجات تكون معيبة وقد تحتاج إعادة تشغيل. بالإضافة لذلك فإن كثير من العمليات تتكون من عدد من العمليات التشغيلية –والتي قد تختلف من منتج لآخر- وعمليات نقل مواد خام ونصف مصنعة عن طريق معدات نقل مختلفة. عندما ننظر إلى العملية الإنتاجية بهذا الشكل الواقعي نجد أن هناك كثير من الحالات التي لا يمكن دراستها بحلول رياضية وهنا تظهر قيمة استخدام المحاكاة
باستخدام الحاسب يمكننا أن نحاكي العملية الصناعية أو الخدمية. هذه المحاكاة تمكننا من دراسة نتائج تشغيل العملية لمدة أيام في دقائق معدودة وتمكننا من تحديد المناطق الحرجة في العملية وتأثير إحداث تغييرات في أسلوب العمل أو زيادة معدات أو أفراد 
المحاكاة ليست أسلوبا جديدا، فكثيرا ما نستخدم المحاكاة الحقيقية لاتخاذ قرار ما. فقد نقوم باستخدام أسلوب عمل جديد لمدة ثلاثة أيام على سبيل التجربة، ثم نقوم بتحليل نتائج مؤشرات الأداء خلال هذه الأيام لكي نقرر إن كان هذا الأسلوب مفيدا أم لا. ولكن هذا الأسلوب قد يتسبب في تكاليف عالية لأن تجربة أساليب العمل في الواقع قد تؤدي إلى خسائر عديدة. بالإضافة لذلك فبعض الأمور لا يمكن تجربتها إلا بعد الاستثمار في شراء معدات أو إنشاء مبنى. المحاكاة باستخدام الحاسب تمكننا من دراسة هذه المشاريع بدون المخاطرة بحدوث خسائر في الإنتاج أو مشاكل في مستوى الخدمة أو خسائر من شراء معدات لا تؤدي إلى النتائج المتوقعة
لكي نقوم بمحاكاة عملية ما فإننا لابد أن نتفهم العملية جيدا وأن نقوم بتحديد البيانات التي نحتاجها ونقوم بتجميعها. لكي نحاكي العملية الإنتاجية فإننا نحتاج أن نجعل الحاسب يعرف خطوات العملية والأجزاء المكونة لها من معدات وخامات وأناس وأماكن. يوجد العديد من برامج المحاكاة التي تمكننا من إدخال هذه المعلومات بأسلوب غير معقد مثل برامج
ProModel
ARENA
يتم إدخال البيانات بأسلوب يسمح للبرنامج بمحاكاة التغيرات المنتظمة والعشوائية التي تحدث في الواقع. لذلك فإننا عادة لا نستخدم المتوسط الحسابي للتعبير عن زمن عملية ما ولكننا نستخدم العديد من القياسات المختلفة لهذه العملية وهكذا بالنسبة للأزمنة الأخرى التي نستخدمها في محاكاة هذه العملية مثل أوقات التحميل وأوقات فحص المنتج و معدل حضور العملاء. إمكانية محاكاة التغيرات في أزمنة التشغيل والنقل وخلافه هي أحد المزايا الرئيسية لاستخدام المحاكاة 
قبل أن نبدأ في استخدام نموذج المحاكاة لدراسة العملية الإنتاجية أو الخدمية فلابد أن نتأكد أن النموذج يعطي نتائج جيدة. لذلك فإننا نبدأ بتشغيل النموذج على الحالة الموجودة حاليا ثم نقارن بعض النتائج بالنتائج الواقعية وفي حالة التطابق فإننا نطمئن إلى صحة النموذج. فمثلا قد نقارن حجم الإنتاج اليومي أو معدل الانتظار أو معدل المخزون وهكذا
بعد التأكد من صحة النموذج يمكننا استخدامه لدراسة حالات عديدة ومقارنة نتائجها. فالمحاكاة تمكننا من الإجابة عن العديد من الأسئلة من نوع “ماذا لو …..” مثل: ماذا لو توقفت هذه الماكينة، ماذا لو أضفنا عامل فني ، ماذا لو عملنا بنصف العمالة، ماذا لو أضفنا سيارة أخرى، ماذا لو تم تقليل وقت التشغيل ون كذا ثانية إلى كذا ثانية…….كثير من برامج المحاكاة تمكننا كذلك من مشاهدة رسوم متحركة تعبر عن حركة المواد والأفراد والمعدات وهذه الرسومات تساعدنا في تتبع العملية وتحديد بعض نقاط الضعف. ولكن القيمة الأكبر للمحاكاة تكمن في البيانات الإحصائية التي نحصل عليها والتي تساعدنا على المقارنة بين أنظمة عمل مختلفة أو اقتراحات توسع مختلفة
صعوبة استخدام المحاكاة تتمثل في الحاجة لشخص على دراية بأسلوب استخدامه، الحاجة لشراء برنامج، المجهود اللازم لتجميع البيانات اللازمة. على الجانب الآخر، فإن المحاكاة تساعدنا على دراسة مشاكل معقدة ومشاريع مكلفة مما يترتب عليه التأكد من جدوى الاستثمار أو الوصول إلى طريقة أفضل أو الوصول إلى عدم جدواه. من مميزات المحاكاة، أنه بمجرد بناء نموذج صحيح فإنه يمكننا استخدامه لدراسة حالات كثيرة في وقت قصير. فمثلا قد نحتاج شهر أو شهرين لبناء نموذج لعملية معقدة، ثم نحتاج إلى بضع ساعات لدراسة العديد من الحالات ومقارنتها. فيمكننا دراسة نتائج التشغيل خلال شهر في ربع أو نصف ساعة
من الأمثلة التي تستخدم فيها المحاكاة
ه دراسة أفضل الطرق لتقليل وقت انتظار العملاء في السوبر ماركت
ه دراسة الحاجة لشراء معدة جديدة أو تعيين عاملين جدد ومعرفة تأثير ذلك على مؤشرات الأداء
ه دراسة التخطيط المناسب لمستشفى أو مصنع أو مطعم
ه دراسة أسلوب تطوير عملية إدارية مثل عملية شراء خامات وقطع غيار في شركة ما
مجالات تطبيق المحاكاة تشمل
ه المصانع لدراسة العمليات الإنتاجية
ه المستشفيات لدراسة تنظيم أوقات عمل الأطباء والممرضين وللوصول إلى جدولة جيدة لغرف العمليات وغرفة الطوارئ
ه المحلات الكبرى لدراسة كيفية تيسير حركة مرور العملاء وتقليل أوقات الانتظار وتحديد الحاجة لموظفين خدمة عملاء
ه الملاعب الرياضية الكبيرة والمطارات والمستشفيات لدراسة حركة الأفراد والمرضى والطائرات وأوقات الانتظار
ه الطرق لدراسة سهولة مرور السيارات
ه أماكن التجمع الكبرى مثل المناسبات العالمية والحج اتيسير حركة مرور الحجاج وتقليل الازدحام والحوادث ودراسة الاقتراحات المختلفة لتغيير بعض المسارات مثل ما يحدث في رمي الجمرات
ه عمليات النقل البري والبحري لدراسة الاحتياج لزيادة معدات نقل والعائد من شرائها
________________________________________
بعض المواقع التي تقدم معلومات أساسية عن المحاكاة
محاضرة عن المحاكاة
دراسة عن برامج المحاكاة المختلفة
أمثلة لاستخدام المحاكاة في المستشفيات والمؤسسات الصحية
مثال لاستخدام المحاكاة في صناعة السيارات
أمثلة لتطبيقات المحاكاة
أمثلة أخرى لاستخدامات المحاكاة
مقدمة عن استخدام المحاكاة في الصناعة
أمثلة لاستخدامات المحاكاة في مجالات مختلفة
أمثلة عملية للمحاكاة
________________________________________
مواضيع ذات صلة
تحديات استخدام المحاكاة في العالم العربي
أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة
الهندسة الصناعية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مايو 2007)

تحديات استخدام المحاكاة…..Challeneges of Simulation
أغسطس 8, 2006 في 7:13 مساءاً • Filed under المحاكاة 
كما ناقشنا من قبل فإن المحاكاة هي أحد وسائل الهندسة الصناعية والتي تستخدم لدراسة العمليات (الانظمة) المعقدة نسبيا من حيث اعتماد العمليات على بعضها البعض ووجود تغيرات عشوائية في أوقات التشغيل. المحاكاة تكون الوسيلة الأساسية وأحيانا الوحيدة لدراسة هذه الأنظمة حيث تفشل الوسائل الحسابية – مثل بحوث العمليات – في دراستها، وتكون تكلفة الدراسة عن طريق التجربة الحقيقية عالية جدا
فحين ندرس كيفية تنظيم شبابيك حجز التذاكر في الملعب الرياضي وأوقات الانتظار عند شباك التذاكر وعند بوابات الدخول فإن استخدام المحاكاة يكون أسلوبا مفيدا. لاحظ انه لو كان معدل وصول الجماهير للملعب منتظما جدا مثل وصول مشاهد كل ثلاث دقائق وكان وقت شراء التذكرة كذلك محدد جدا فيمكننا أن نستغتي عن المحاكاة لأننا نستطيع حساب أوقات الانتظار باستخدام حسابات بسيطة. ولكن في الواقع فإن المشاهدين لا يصلون بهذا الانتظام وربما احتاج أحدهم لنصف دقيقة في شباك التذاكر واحتاج الآخر إلى ثلاث دقائق. نفس الأمر ينطبق على دراسة عمليات صناعية فإن كانت أوقات التشغيل ثابتة والعملية تتكون من مرحلة واحدة مثلا فإن استخدام المحاكاة لا يكون له ما يبرره. ولكن عندما تكون اوقات التشغيل تتغير وعملية التشغيل تتكون من مراحل مختلفة تعتمد على بعضها البعض وربما كان هناك وسيلة نقل مثل ونش أو عربة تنقل المواد من مرحلة لأخرى، فقد تكون المحاكاة هي الأسلوب المناسب
تطبيق المحاكاة في العالم العربي ضعيف جدا ولذلك فإن استخدام المحاكاة يواجه كثيرا من التحديات. من أمثلة هذه التحديات ما يلي
ه الاعتقاد بأن المحاكاة ستكون بديلا عن المسئولين عن التشغيل: نظرا لأن المحاكاة تتم باستخدام الحاسب وتظهر العملية الصناعية او الخدمية عن طريق الحاسب فإنها تبدو مبهرة لمن ليس لديه دراية كافية عن المحاكاة. هذا الانبهار قد يجعل بعض المسئولين يتصورون أن المحاكاة ستصدر القرارات بدلا منهم وبالتالي يبدأون في معاداة المحاكاة ورميها بالتهم ومحاولة إعاقة استخدامها. لابد أن ننتبه إلى أن المحاكاة هي وسيلة مثل استخدام برنامج حسابي او برنامج لعرض البيانات على شكل منحنيات. هذه الوسائل تعرض للمسئول عن التشغيل أو الإدارة نتائج ولا تعطي قرارات. المحاكاة هي أسلوب يحتاج إلى جهد من متخصص المحاكاة والمسئولين عن التشغيل، فمتخصص التشغيل هو الذي يقترح الحلول ومتخصص المحاكاة يقوم بإمداداه بالنتائج المتوقعة لهذه الحلول المقترحة، وفي النهاية يقوم البشر – وليس برنامج المحاكاة – باتخاذ القرار
ه التوقعات المبالغ فيها: كما ذكرت في النقطة السابقة فأحيانا يحدث انبهار ببرامج المحاكاة مما يجعل البعض يتصور ان برامج المحاكاة يمكنها ان تفعل أي شيء. كثيرا ما يرغب المدير في استخدام المحاكاة لتحديد أقصى إنتاجية لمصنع ما حتي يعرف إن كان المسئولين عن التشغيل يقومون بعملهم كما ينبغي. هذا المطلب لا يمكن تحقيقه باستخدام المحاكاة لان المحاكاة تبنى على أوقات التشغيل الفعلية والتي تحدد الإنتاجية القصوى، فالمحاكاة لا يمكن استخدامها لحساب الزمن الامثل لقطع قطعة معدنبة بالمنشار اليدوي او الكهربي، و لا يمكنها حساب الزمن الامثل لخلط مادتين كيميائيتين. تجدر الإشارة أن هناك انواع أخرى من المحاكاة -مثل محاكاة سريان الموائع او العمليات الكيميائية – تعتمد على حل معادلات تفاضلية باستخدام الحاسب، ولكن هذه الوسائل تختلف عن محاكاة العمليات. أما محاكاة العمليات فإنها تعتمد أساسا على أوقات التشغيل المقاسة ولا تتدخل في كيمياء او فيزياء العمليات
ه التوقعات المتدنية: نظرا لعدم قدرة البعض على فهم مبادئ الإحصاء وأساسيات المحاكاة، فقد نجد من لا يمكنه ان يتفهم أن المحاكاة يمكنها أن 
أغسطس 17, 2006 في 11:39 am • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, المحاكاة 
محاكاة العمليات باستخدام الحاسوب هي من الأمور التي لها استخدامات عديدة، وقد ناقشت ذلك في موضوعين سابقين وهما
المحاكاة….Simulation
تحديات تطبيق المحاكاة في العالم العربي
أود أن أزيد الأمر توضيحا ببعض الأمثلة التي قد تقرب إلى الأذهان فوائد استخدام المحاكاة. أبدأ بمثال بسيط
مثال
افترض أننا مؤسسة أو مكتب خدمي ووظيفتنا هي تلبية الطلبات التي تصلنا من العملاء. يصل إلى المكتب عميل كل ثلاث دقائق (افترض أن هذه عملية منتظمة لتبسيط المثال). كل عميل يقدم طلبه إلى موظف الاستقبال الذي يناقشه في الطلب حتى يتأكد أن الطلب مكتوب بالشكل المطلوب. يتوجه العميل بعد ذلك إلى موظف السجلات الذي يفحص طلبه ويعطيه الشهادة المطلوبة. بعد ذلك يتوجه العميل إلى مدير المكتب لاعتماد الشهادة ثم يغادر المكتب. لدينا عدد 2 موظف سجلات وموظف واحد للاستقبال

افترض أننا قمنا بتسجيل الوقت الذي يحتاجه كل موظف لإتمام التعامل مع عميل واحد وكانت النتائج كالآتي
موظف الاستقبال
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 2 دقائق
نسبة 20% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.8 دقائق
نسبة 40% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.1 دقائق
نسبة 20% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.2 دقائق
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.6 دقائق
موظف السجلات
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.4 دقائق
نسبة 25% من العملاء يحتاجون2.7 دقائق
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.1 دقائق
نسبة 25% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.2 دقائق
نسبة 10% من العملاء يحتاجون 3.3 دقائق
المدير
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 1.0 دقائق
نسبة 40% من العملاء يحتاجون 1.5 دقائق
نسبة 30% من العملاء يحتاجون 2.0 دقائق
نظرا لأن موظف الاستقبال يحتاج وقتا أطول من موظف السجلات ومن المدير فإننا قد نقوم بإضافة موظف آخر في الاستقبال ولكننا نريد أن نتأكد أن هذا الموظف الجديد سيقوم بتقليل زمن انتظار العملاء بقدر يكافئ تكلفة تعيين موظف جديد
استخدام المحاكاة لدراسة العملية
يمكننا استخدام المحاكاة لدراسة هذه العملية. يوجد العديد من البرامج المتاحة في السوق والتي قد تستخدم لدراسة هذه المشكلة. استخدمت أحد هذه البرامج 
ProModel
وحصلت على النتائج التالية
الوضع الحالي
متوسط الوقت الذي ينتظره العميل في جميع المراحل= 14.8 دقيقة
متوسط الوقت الكلي الذي يحتاجه العميل= 23.50 دقيقة
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 9 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف السجلات= 4 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار مدير المكتب= 1 عميل
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 12.7 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف السجلات = 3.2 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار المدير = 0.08 دقيقة
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال= 99.9 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال= 99.7 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال المدير= 50 %
بالطبع هذه البيانات قد لا تكون جديدة لأنها تمثل الواقع ويفترض أن نتأكد من مطابقة بعضها للواقع للتأكد من صحة نموذج المحاكاة
الحالة الثانية
نريد الآن أن ندرس تأثير تعيين موظف آخر في الاستقبال
متوسط الوقت الذي ينتظره العميل في جميع المراحل= 1.8 دقيقة
متوسط الوقت الكلي الذي يحتاجه العميل= 9.29 دقيقة
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 1 عميل
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار موظف السجلات= 3 عملاء
أقصى طول لطابور انتظار مدير المكتب= 1 عميل
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف الاستقبال= 0.04 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار موظف السجلات = 1.7 دقيقة
متوسط وقت انتظار المدير = 0.08 دقيقة
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف الاستقبال (متوسط الموظفين)= 50 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال موظف السجلات= 100 %
النسبة المئوية لانشغال المدير= 50 %
كما ترى فإن الانتظار في الطابور الأول قد تناقص من 9 عملاء إلى عميل واحد ومن 12.7 دقيقة إلى 0.04 دقيقة
مناقشة
هل كان يمكننا الوصول إلى هذه النتائج بالحسابات المعتمدة على المتوسط الحسابي؟ لو أخذنا المتوسط الحسابي لأوقات خدمة عميل واحد سنجدها 2.99، 2.98، 1.5 دقيقة لكل من موظف الاستقبال وموظف السجلات والمدير على التوالي. بما أن جميع أوقات الخدمة أقل من معدل وصول العملاء وهو ثلاث دقائق فإنه لن يكون هناك أي طوابير انتظار. بالطبع هذه نتيجة لا علاقة لها بالواقع لأنها أهملت التغير في زمن الخدمة من عميل لآخر
باستخدام المحاكاة أمكننا أن نأخذ في الاعتبار التوزيع الحقيقي لأوقات الخدمة وبالتالي فهو مماثل جدا للواقع. كذلك أمكننا معرفة أوقات الانتظار وأقصى طول لكل طابور انتظار ونسبة تشغيل كل موظف وأتاح لنا دراسة الحلول المقترحة وتقدير الفائدة الحقيقية لتوظيف موظف جديد في الاستقبال
هذا مثال مبسط وسأتبعه إن شاء الله بأمثلة أخرى حتى نتفهم فائدة المحاكاة واستخداماتها. لاحظ أن هذا المثال مشابه كذلك للعمليات الصناعية التي يتم تشغيل فيها المادة الخام على عدة ماكينات على التوالي
أمثلة توضيحية لاستخدامات المحاكاة -2
أغسطس 21, 2006 في 5:50 am • Filed under الهندسة الصناعية, المحاكاة 
أوضحت في المثال السابق بعض فوائد استخدامات المحاكاة في دراسة الأعمال الإدارية أو الخدمية. أود أن أضيف مثالا يوضح بعض استخدامات المحاكاة في دراسة العمليات الصناعية
مثال
افترض أننا نود أن ندرس طرق زيادة إنتاجية مصنع ما. المصنع به ماكينة واحدة للتنظيف وماكينة أخرى للتشغيل و عربة واحدة للنقل (ونش شوكة). عمليات الإنتاج تتم كالآتي
المواد الخام تكون متوفرة دائما و يتم وضعها أمام ماكينة التنظيف
يتم نقل قطعة من أمام ماكينة التنظيف إلى ماكينة التنظيف باستخدام عربة النقل
يتم تنظيف القطعة الواحدة في ماكينة التنظيف ثم يتم وضعها جانبا
تقوم عربة النقل بنقل القطعة التي تم تنظيفها إلى ماكينة التشغيل مباشرة أو إلى مكان الانتظار أمام ماكينة التشغيل إذا لم تكن ماكينة التشغيل متاحة في ذلك الوقت
يتم نقل القطعة من مكان الانتظار إلى ماكينة التشغيل عندما تكون ماكينة التشغيل متاحة
يتم نقل القطعة التي تم تشغيلها من ماكينة التشغيل إلى المخزن المؤقت للمنتج النهائي عن طريق عربة النقل

نريد أن ندرس ثلاثة اقتراحات
أولا: زيادة عربة نقل أخرى
ثانيا: زيادة ماكينة تشغيل أخرى
ثالثا: زيادة ماكينة تشغيل وعربة نقل في آن واحد 
أوقات التشغيل كالآتي
ماكينة التنظيف
نسبة 10% تحتاج 8 دقيقة
نسبة 25% تحتاج 12 دقيقة
نسبة 40% تحتاج 14 دقيقة
نسبة 20% تحتاج 18 دقيقة
نسبة 5% تحتاج 20 دقيقة
ماكينة التشغيل
نسبة 10% تحتاج 12 دقيقة
نسبة 20% تحتاج 13 دقيقة
نسبة 35% تحتاج 14 دقيقة
نسبة 20% تحتاج 16 دقيقة
نسبة 15% تحتاج 17 دقيقة
عربة النقل
وقت التحميل= 1.0 دقيقة
وقت التفريغ = 0.75 دقيقة
سرعة العربة = 60 متر في الدقيقة
المسافة بين الماكينتين حوالي 60 متر
________________________________________
يمكن استخدام العديد من برامج المحاكاة وقد استخدمت برنامج
ProModel
وحصلت على النتائج الآتية
الوضع الحالي
الإنتاجية في اليوم = 70 قطعة في اليوم
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التنظيف = 71 %
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التشغيل = 72 %
نسبة تشغيل عربة النقل = 52 %

الاقتراح الأول : زيادة عربة نقل أخرى

الإنتاجية في اليوم = 77 قطعة في اليوم
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التنظيف = 82 %
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التشغيل = 78 %
نسبة تشغيل عربتي النقل (متوسط العربتين) = 28 %
الاقتراح الثاني : زيادة ماكينة تشغيل أخرى

الإنتاجية في اليوم = 72 قطعة في اليوم
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التنظيف = 69 %
نسبة تشغيل ماكينتي التشغيل (متوسط الماكينتين) = 36 %
نسبة تشغيل عربة النقل = 42 %
الاقتراح الثالث : زيادة ماكينة تشغيل وعربة نقل في آن واحد

الإنتاجية في اليوم = 83 قطعة في اليوم
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التنظيف = 80 %
نسبة تشغيل ماكينة التشغيل = 42 %
نسبة تشغيل عربة النقل = 23 %
كما ترى فإننا تمكنا من دراسة العديد من الاقتراحات واستطعنا تقدير الإنتاجية في كل حالة. المحاكاة لا تقوم باتخاذ القرار ولكنها تقدر لنا مؤشرات الأداء المتوقعة وعلينا اتخاذ القرار. ففي المثال الحالي يتوقف اتخاذ القرار على ربحية القطعة وعلى تكلفة ماكينة التشغيل وتكلفة عربة النقل وكذلك على حجم الطلب المتوقع في السوق
ماذا لو لم نستخدم المحاكاة واعتمدنا على أوقات التشغيل؟
أولا: نظرا لأن نسبة تشغيل عربة النقل في الوضع الحالي هي 52% فإننا قد نعتبر أن فكرة إضافة عربة أخرى هي فكرة سخيفة لا تستحق الدراسة ولا يمكن أن تؤدي إلى زيادة الإنتاجية، وهو ما أثبتنا عكسه عن طريق المحاكاة. نسبة التشغيل تعبر عن نسبة الوقت الذي كانت العربة فيه تقوم بنقل شيء ما، وهذه النسبة لا توضح إن كانت العربة تسببت في تعطيل الإنتاج أم لا. تعطيل الإنتاج يحدث عندما تكون الماكينتين في حاجة إلى العربة في نفس الوقت، وهذا ما لا يمكننا معرفته عن طريق نسبة التشغيل ولكننا يمكننا تقديره باستخدام المحاكاة كما فعلنا
ثانيا: كنا سنعتمد على متوسط أوقات التشغيل والنقل وهي
وقت التشغيل في ماكينة التنظيف= 14 دقيقة
وقت التشغيل في ماكينة التشغيل= 14.45 دقيقة
وقت التحميل والنقل = 3 دقيقة
وبالتالي كنا سنفترض أنه عند إضافة ماكينة تشغيل إضافية ستكون عملية التنظيف هي العملية الحرجة (أي العملية المحددة للإنتاجية) وبالتالي كنا سنقوم بحساب الإنتاجية كالآتي
وقت التشغيل والتحميل في ماكينة التنظيف =14 دقيقة + 3 دقائق = 17 دقيقة
الإنتاجية = 1440 دقيقة / 17 دقيقة = 85 قطعة في اليوم
بالطبع هذه الحسابات خاطئة لأننا أثبتنا بالمحاكاة أن الإنتاجية ستصل إلى 72 قطعة في اليوم وليست 85 قطعة في اليوم. بل إنه مع إضافة عربة نقل أخرى سنصل إلى 83 قطعة فقط
هل يمكن إضافة تأثير الصيانة الدورية والأعطال المفاجئة؟
نعم. يمكن إضافة كل ذلك 
هل يمكن إضافة أوقات راحة سائق العربة؟
نعم
لم نأخذ في الاعتبار أن هناك قطع سيتم إعادة تشغيلها. هل يمكن إضافة ذلك؟
نعم
اعتبرنا في هذا المثال أن وقت التحميل والتفريغ ثابت ولكنه يختلف من مرة لأخرى. هل يمكن أن يكون وقت التحميل متغيرا مثل أوقات التشغيل؟
نعم
هل يمكن أن يكون وقت التحميل مختلفا من مكان لآخر؟
نعم
هل يمكن دراسة إضافة سير نقال مع عربة النقل؟
نعم
هل يمكن دراسة إضافة ونش علوي؟
نعم
هل يمكن أن ندرس عملية أخرى يتم فيها تشغيل عدة منتجات مختلفة على نفس الماكينات؟
نعم. يمكن كذلك أن تكون هذه المنتجات لها مسارات مختلفة بمعنى أن كل منتج يتم على مجمعة من الماكينات
كم يستغرق وقت بناء نموذج المحاكاة؟
بناء النموذج الحالي ربما استغرق ساعة أو اثنين ولكن الحصول علة أوقات التشغيل و النقل ستحتاج عدة أيام لقياسها. النماذج الأكثر تعقيدا ربما احتاجت وقتا أطول لبنائها مثل عدة أيام
كم يستغرق وقت دراسة كل مقترح؟
للحصول على نتائج تشغيل المصنع لمدة عشرة أيام متتالية يحتاج الأمر أقل من 10 ثوان
هل تختلف برامج المحاكاة في إمكانياتها؟
نعم. فقد تجد بعضهم لا يتيح مثلا إضافة ونش علوي. بعض البرامج به الكثير من الإمكانيات وبعضها يكون محدودا في إمكانياته ولكن هذا يكون له تأثير على سعر البرنامج. ينبغي شراء البرنامج المناسب للاستخدام
ماذا عن رؤية العملية الصناعية بالرسوم المتحركة؟
بعض البرامج – مثل البرنامج الذي استخدمته لحل هذا المثال- تمكنك من رؤية العملية بالرسوم المتحركة وهو ما يمكنك من تتبعها ومعرفة بعض المشاكل وتصور تأثير الاقتراحات على أسلوب العمل
________________________________________
مايو 15, 2006 في 11:46 am • Filed under مشاريع جديدة, علم الإدارة 
كثير من المشاريع الصغيرة في العالم العربي – حسب ما أرى وأسمع – لا تعتمد على تخطيط طويل المدى ولا تعتمد في الغالب على أفكار جديدة. فتجد من يريد أن ينشأ مشروعا يبحث في المشاريع القائمة ويقلدها بدون أي فكر مختلف أو أي تخطيط بعيد المدى. فمثلا حين يجد المستثمر أن سلعة ما رائجة فإنه يتجه إلى تصنيع أو استيراد هذه السلعة ثم يتبعه آخرون ثم تجد أن سوق هذه السلعة قد ركد. أحب أن أناقش بعض الخطوات السابقة لإنشاء المشروع والتي تساعد على زيادة الربحية وزيادة فرص النجاح والاستمرار بالمشروع لمدة طويلة. نبدأ هنا بفكرة المشروع
يجب أن نطرح هذا السؤال: هل يمكن أن نأتي بمنتج جديدة أو خدمة جديدة؟ لا تظن أنني أطلب منك اختراع الكهرباء أو إنتاج الجيل الجديد من الحاسوب فهناك فرق بين الاختراع وبين الابتكار أو الإبداع. نحن نتحدث هنا عن الابتكار. قبل أن نستكمل الحديث لابد أنك تريد أن تقول ولماذا أبتكر؟ أنا سوف أبيع فول مثل كل الناس التي تبيع الفول وهل هناك إبداع في بيع الفول. نعم يمكنك أن تبيع الفول مثل كل بائعي الفول وبالتالي تكون المنافسة بينك وبين كل بائعي الفول الحاليين واللاحقين في سعر البيع وحين تنجح في بيع الفول سوف يأتي آخر ليبيع الفول في نفس المنطقة وتجد أن تجارتك بدأت تكسد. ولكن إن كان لديك قدرة على تقديم خدمة أو منتج جديد فستكون القدرة على منافستك صعبة خاصة إن استطعت الاستمرار في تطوير خدماتك أو منتجاتك 
إذن فما هو الابتكار في بيع الفول؟ هل سنصنع فول بلاستيك أم سنبيع فول بالشيكولاتة؟ بالطبع يصعب أكل فول بلاستيكي ولن تجد أحدا يأكل الفول بالشيكولاته. المشكلة تكمن في التركيز على المنتج الذي نبيعه ولكن أنت تبيع خدمة بالإضافة إلى المنتج وبالتالي فمنتجنا هو المنتج الرئيسي وكل ما يلحق به من خدمات. فماذا يمكن أن نبتكر في مطعم الفوله تغيير التغليف؟
•	تحسين التغليف والتعبئة فمثلا العلب البلاستيكية ضارة صحيا فيمكن استخدام علب من مواد غير ضارة صحيا
•	طبخ فول بدون قشر للمرضى
•	تقديم فول أخضر مطبوخ
•	تصميم مكان الانتظار بحيث يكون ممتعا
•	سندوتشات فول بخبز صحي كثير الرَدة

•	تغطية الفول المعد للسندوتشات بغطاء زجاجي حتى يحفظ من الذباب
•	إعداد الفول للسندوتشات أمام العميل بمعنى أن العميل يتمكن من رؤية حبات الفول سليمة فبل هرسها
•	خدمة توصيل المنازل وهذه تمت في بعض الأماكن
•	إمكانية طلب تجهيز سندوتشات بعدد ونوعية محددة مسبقا 
•	مطعم فول للأطفال يتميز بوجود لعب أطفال وكراسي للأطفال ويعطي هدايا للأطفال ويعرض رسوم متحركة للأطفال ويتميز بطابع شرقي

•	إضافة مناديل معطرة مع الفول لمسح الأيدي بعد الأكل
•	استخدام ماكينة بيع بالعملة لسندوتشات وعلب الفول في الشركات أو الأسواق 
•	استخدام ماكينة أوتوماتيكية للبيع تسمح للمشتري بإضافة التوابل بالكميات التي يريدها عن طريق أزرار
•	تحقيق وقت انتظار قليل جدا
•	إمكانية الشراء من داخل السيارة مثل ما يحدث في بعض مطاعم الوجبات السريعة
•	وجود مخبز داخل المطعم
•	وجود مكان منظم لوقوف المنتظرين للشراء 
•	تقديم وجبة فول مجانية في حالة انتظار أكثر من خمس دقائق
•	تصميم المطعم بحيث يمكن أن نرى من خلال زجاج كل عمليات تحضير الفول التي تتم في جو نظيف وعن طريق أدوات نظيفة
•	إمكانية اختيار نوع معين من المخللات أو المقبلات
•	بيع فول وطعمية بطرق الإعداد المختلفة (الشامية والمصرية….) في أماكن سياحية
•	المظهر المتميز جدا للبائع
•	إمكانية اختيار قطع الخضروات التي سوف تضاف على سندوتش الفول
•	إمكانية الشراء عن طريق اشتراك سنوي بحيث يكون ثمن علبة الفول أقل من السعر المعتاد 
•	إمكانية الشراء عن طريق اشتراك سنوي عن طريق كارت ويتم الشراء كل مرة بإمرار الكارت على ماكينة
•	سندوتشات صغيرة جدا حوالي 2 سم عرض و 4سم طول
•	سندوتشات فول مجمدة يمكن تسخينها في الميكروويف
•	إمكانية اختيار نوع الزيت تحديدا الذي يضاف على الفول
•	بيع الفول عن طريق التوصيل للمنازل فقط بالتلفون في أي وقت بمعنى أنه لا يتم الشراء من محل
•	التعاقد مع شركات لتوصيل سندوتشات للعاملين لدى هذه الشركات في أوقات الراحة من العمل
•	تسيير عربات يدوية صغيرة تحمل اسم المحل في الأحياء التي لا يوجد فيها المحل 
هذه أفكار سريعة وقد يكون بعضها صعب التنفيذ ولكن لو وجدت فكرة واحدة جيدة فذلك يعني أننا ميزنا خدمتنا وبالتالي أصبحنا متميزين عن باقي المنافسين. بالطبع مثال الفول من أصعب الأمثلة التي يمكن الابتكار فيها نظرا لقدمها وكثرة الابتكارات التي استخدمتها مطاعم الفول على مر الزمن ولكن مع ذلك مازال هناك أفكار بسيطة يمكن تطبيقها
تخيل أي مشروع آخر من تصنيع لعب أطفال أو ملابس أو تجارة الأدوات المكتبية أو السيارات أو المستشفيات وستجد الكثير مما يمكن ابتكاره. كلما كانت خدمتك مبتكرة كانت قدرتك على المنافسة أكبر ثم إنك إن داومت على التطوير والابتكار فستظل قدرتك على المنافسة أعلى من منافسيك. أما إن اكتفيت بالتقليد فقد يبتكر غيرك وتصبح قدرتك على المنافسة أضعف. أحب أن أوضح أن الابتكار قد يكون بهدف تقديم خدمة أفضل أو تقليل تكلفة المنتج
هذه الابتكارات لابد وأن تكون نابعة من احتياجات العملاء وأن تكون في إطار استراتيجية عامة وهناك أساليب تساعد على الابتكار. وسوف أتناول هذه الأمور بالتفصيل إن شاء الله في كتابات لاحقة
________________________________________
إضافة: وجدت حديثاً العديد من الأمثلة للابتكار في مجالات تقليدية مثل
أ- بيع الخبز: على الرغم من أن بيع الخبز هي عملية تقليدية جدا فإن شركة ما في مصر أعلنت حديثا عن أسلوب جديد لبيع الخبز. ما عليك إلا أن تتصل بهم لتخبرهم انك تحتاج كذا رغيف الساعة السابعة صباحا - على سبيل المثال- وسوف تجد الخبز في صندوق على باب البيت أو الشقة طازجا قبل الموعد المحدد. هل هذه الخدمة تغطي احتياجات للعملاء؟ نعم، فإن الذهاب للمخبز لشراء الخبز يعني ضياع بعض الوقت وربما المعاناة في الوقوف في طابور. كذلك فإنك ربما اكتشفت الساعة الثانية عشرة مساءا أنك نسيت أن تشتري خبزا فيكون من الصعب أن تنزل من بيتك بعد منتصف الليل لتبحث عن خبز
ب- بيع الفول السوداني واللب: بيع السوداني المحمص (شبيه المكسرات) واللب من الأشياء التقليدية جدا التي ربما لا تتوقع أن يكون هناك وسيلة للإبداع فيها. أحد الباعة الجدد للفول السوداني واللب ابتكر أكياس ورقية متميزة وبها جزء شفاف يظهر من خلاله شكل السوداني أو اللب، وكذلك ابتكر حقيبة (أو كيس) صغيرة من ما يشبه القماش لتضع فيها أكياس السوداني. ولا حظت أن هذه الحقيبة الصغيرة أثارت إعجاب الناس لأنها صغيرة وجيدة. بالطبع حين تستخدم هذه الحقيبة لحمل أغراضك فإنك تقوم بالدعاية لهذا البائع لان اسمه مكتوبا على الحقيبة 
ج- تحضير الخضروات: كثير من النساء يجدون عملية تقطيع وتنظيف الخضروات مزعجة ومستهلكة للوقت الذي قد يكون محدودا، وفي نفس الوقت كثير من الناس لا يحب أن يأكل في المطاعم كل يوم ولا أن يأكل أكلا معدا في الخارج كل يوم. بمعنى أنهم يريدون ان يأكلون أكلا طازجا معدا في البيت بدون أن يحتاجوا وقتا طويلا لإعداده. ابتكر بعض الناس طريقة لتلبية هذا الاحتياج بأنهم يقومون بتقطيع وتنظيف الخضروات وتوصيلها إليك حسب الطلب ثم تقوم أنت بطبخها بالطريقة التي تحبها
هذه الابتكارات تعطي لأصحابها ميزة تنافسية لا تتوفر لغيرهم ممن اكتفوا بتقليد المشاريع القائمة بالفعل. وينبغي التنويه على أنه لا بد من المحافظة على الميزة التنافسية وأن تأتي في إطار استراتيجية عامة تحقق النجاح


----------



## electrichuman (18 مايو 2007)

جهد مبارك 
ووفقك الله


----------



## almutasa (18 مايو 2007)

mt301 قال:


> اخواني هذا كل ما حصلت عليه من المنتدي ...ادعوكم للمشاركة ...الموضوع مهم جدا



يعطيك العافيه وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 مايو 2007)

electrichuman قال:


> جهد مبارك
> ووفقك الله



أشكرك اخي مجهودي مجرد نقل من مدونة الاخ سامح جزاه الله خيرا ...ادعوا الاخوة للمشاركة.


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا أنت والأخ سامح على المجهود الرائع


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الوفير.
أخوك كريم من مصر. و أستعد الان لعمل رساله ماجيستير عن كيفيه الربط ما بين العمل فى المشروع (operation) و بين الاستراتيجيه(srtategy) للمؤسسه.
و أرجو المساعده لو أمكن بالمصادر (الكتب) أو المواضيع أو بالنصيحه.
و لكم جزيل الشكر
م. كريم الفقى


----------



## Eng. AlGahtani (11 سبتمبر 2007)

Dear brother, thanx for this & if u have it in word doc pls add there?


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة...وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (23 فبراير 2008)

وفي انتظار المزيد لاضافته علي المشاركة السابقة


----------



## ندى محمد الحياني (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mago (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله الف خير
بارك الله فيك .....وأجرك على الله


----------



## يحي القاضي (19 أبريل 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية 

بصراحة جهد مميز جدا 
*​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لكل الاخوة ...ولكن عندي مشكلة في رفع الفيلات .. مما يضطرني لتسجيل المشاركة ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أبريل 2008)

مجهود مشكور اخونا الفاضل الكريم

جزاك الله كل خير

ونتمنى على احد الزملاء الافاضل بجمع المادة العلمية ووضعها في ملف ورد او بي دي اف 
وللجميع كل الشكر مشكورا


----------



## ام نورا (23 أبريل 2008)

مشرفنا الفاضل 
ما عليك الا ان توعز


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (23 أبريل 2008)

اكرمكم الله اختنا الكريمة ام نورا

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك

ونفعك الله بكل نفع ينتفع به الناس هنا

فبتلك الملفات يسهل على الباحثين الانتفاع بالمادة العلمية



شكري العميق لكم


----------



## نووور عبدالله (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (24 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع القيم


----------



## ماجدجمعة (25 أبريل 2008)

سلمت هذه الايدي على هذه الدراسة القيمة


----------



## eng_houssam (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني على هذا الملف


----------



## المهندسة المعلمة (8 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني على هذا الموضوع...
و نفعنا و اياكم بما أوردتموه...


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 فبراير 2009)

في الذكري السنوية لمرور عام علي هذه المشاركة أعد الزملاء في تحميل مشاركات جديدة ومتميزة ...في أقرب وقت


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 فبراير 2009)

لماذا اخواني نهمل في اكمال هذة المشاركات لقد احسست بوخزة ضمير ...واعدكم بالمشاركة من جديد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (30 أبريل 2009)

وللأمانة لمن يسأل من الاخوة عن دراسات الجدوي.....رجاء المطالعة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*عن أهمية دراسات الجدوي*

عن أهمية دراسات الجدوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (17 مارس 2010)

*feasibility study and cost estimation*

feasibility study and cost estimation


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 مارس 2010)

دراسة الجدوي وعلم التخطيط الاستراتيجي للمشروع ،هو أول خطوة في طريق نجاح المشروع...لذا ينصح باتباع تقديم دراسة الجدوي قبل البدء في أي خطوات تنفيذية بالمشروع ، مع ملاحظة أن يتم ذلك عن طريق اخصائيين في عمل دراسة الجدوي.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2010)

ودراسة الجدوي ليست حسابات لتوقع المكسب أو الخسارة بل تتجاوزها لحساب تأثير المشروع علي البيئة المحيطة ومدي النفع أو الضرر المسبب نتيجة تنفيذ المشروع.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 مارس 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> ودراسة الجدوي ليست حسابات لتوقع المكسب أو الخسارة بل تتجاوزها لحساب تأثير المشروع علي البيئة المحيطة ومدي النفع أو الضرر المسبب نتيجة تنفيذ المشروع.



عجبت اشد العجب ..من اختفاء السادة الزملاء بلا سبب .
.....عن مشاركات هامة..
.في مواضيع أري وقتها قد وجب....


----------



## عمر الفاروق (21 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> عجبت اشد العجب ..من اختفاء السادة الزملاء بلا سبب .
> .....عن مشاركات هامة..
> .في مواضيع أري وقتها قد وجب....



وما زال الاختفاء مستمرا.....عفوا ايها الاحباط.....ارجوك لا تأتي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (26 أبريل 2010)

عمر الفاروق قال:


> وما زال الاختفاء مستمرا.....عفوا ايها الاحباط.....ارجوك لا تأتي



قد يأتي


----------



## محمد رمضان النزهى (30 أبريل 2010)

مجهود كبير جدا تؤجر عليه إن شاء الله
لكم منى وافر الشكر والتحيه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (2 مايو 2010)

محمد رمضان النزهى قال:


> مجهود كبير جدا تؤجر عليه إن شاء الله
> لكم منى وافر الشكر والتحيه


 اشكرك يا أخي واشكر مرورك الكريم ...تقبل تحياتي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

مهندسنا القدير / محمد الطبلاوي (عمر الفاروق) الرجل المعطــــــــــــــــــــــاء بلا حدود مواضعيك الثرية وإسهاماتك المستمرة نشكرك من قلوبنا وندعوا لك دائما بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام 
جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عمر الفاروق (5 مايو 2010)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> مهندسنا القدير / محمد الطبلاوي (عمر الفاروق) الرجل المعطــــــــــــــــــــــاء بلا حدود مواضعيك الثرية وإسهاماتك المستمرة نشكرك من قلوبنا وندعوا لك دائما بالتوفيق وإلى الأمام
> جزيتم الجنة ودمتم في طاعة الله


 
اخي م محمد اشكر لك ردك الرقيق ...وشكرا علي مرورك الكريم ...تحياتي الطيبة


----------



## السيد خليف (27 يوليو 2010)

شكراُ على الجهد المتميز، وأرجوا لو كان موجود كتاب متكامل عن التخطيط أو دراسة الجدوى يمكن تحميله، ولواضعه خير الجزاء.


----------



## abomhil (28 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية جهد تشكر علية 
ويكتب لك الاجر


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله لكم جميعا ومشكورين علي عباراتكم الرقيقة.


----------



## fox21 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مع الأسف اهتمام المهندسين بموضوع دراسات الجدوى ضعيف نسبيا
لأن أغلب ممن يقومون بهذه النوعية من الدراسات هم من Bussiness Adminstration
عن نفسى فقد قمت بدراسة كورس فى دراسة الجدوى فى الجامعة الأمريكية بمصر و قد كان فى منتهى الفائدة​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 أكتوبر 2010)

fox21 قال:


> مع الأسف اهتمام المهندسين بموضوع دراسات الجدوى ضعيف نسبيا
> 
> لأن أغلب ممن يقومون بهذه النوعية من الدراسات هم من bussiness adminstration
> 
> عن نفسى فقد قمت بدراسة كورس فى دراسة الجدوى فى الجامعة الأمريكية بمصر و قد كان فى منتهى الفائدة​


 
_بالفعل كلامك دقيق وان كان دراسة الجدوي لا غني عنها لكل مهندس .....شكرا لك ... وفي انتظار تفاعلك ومشاركاتك ..._
_تحياتي..._


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 نوفمبر 2010)

منقــــــــــــــــــــــــــو ل : تفاصيل اعداد دراسة الجدوي

http://www.4shared.com/document/eOChJOJh/____.htm


----------



## fox21 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فى رأيى المتواضع أن المهندس يكون أفضل فى حساب التكلفة التقديرية للمشروع
لأن دراسة الجدوى تحتاج إلى عمل Market Study و أسس هذه العملية غير معروفة لأغلب المهندسين
و حساب التكلفة التقديرية للمشروع جزء من أهم أجزاء دراسة الجدوى​


----------



## jassim78 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرفق بالتوفيق


----------



## رواسي الأمل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*الجدوى الأقتصادية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته

ارجو من اخواني المهندسين واصحاب الخبرة مساعدتي ولكم جزيل الشكر

مشروع تخرجنا عن لوحة تحكم مطورة للمصاعد اريد ان اعرف خطوات عمل الجدوى الاقتصادية 
الرجاء بمن لدية معرفه بذلك مساعدتي

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## حسام الحو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مرفق ملف جميل عن الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات لا أّتذكر اسمه ، ارجو أن يفيدك .
مع خالص التقدير والتمنيات بالتوفيق .


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للجهود الطيبة


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 نوفمبر 2010)

حسام الحو قال:


> مرفق ملف جميل عن الموضوع منقول من أحد المنتديات لا أّتذكر اسمه ، ارجو أن يفيدك .
> مع خالص التقدير والتمنيات بالتوفيق .





مشاركة رائعة اخي حسام لكم تحياتي.


----------



## عمر الفاروق (28 نوفمبر 2010)

تم اضافة المشاركة الخاصة باخي حسام الحو للمكتبة ومرحبا بالمشاركات المتميزة.


----------



## MyPARADISE (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عمر الفاروق (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي MyPARADISE


----------



## العربي84 (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك به كل الخير


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

thanx


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## المهندس خالد07 (1 أبريل 2011)

بااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيييك يا اخي 
واتمنى لك التوفيق في حياتك العلميه والعمليه


----------



## كريمه جمال (10 يناير 2012)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــــق


----------



## MAKAHANY (14 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أريد نسخة من دليل الدراسات العليا هندسة عين شمس للتعرق علي المقررات المتاحة


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## mafathy (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*


----------



## roro angle (16 يونيو 2012)

*يسلمووو كتير ع المعلومات*


----------



## ميتاليكا (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اقدم لكم موقع يقدم الكثير من الشركات الاستشارية في المجال الاقتصادي بالمملكه العربية السعودية
تفضلوا بدخول الموقع لمعرفه المزيد
مكاتب استشارية​


----------

